# The 2020 Half century (50km or 50m) a month Chatzone



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2019)

Yes the challenge will be back for 2020 . I will once again act as the unofficial thread monitor . The challenge thread will be up just before the new year .
Good luck everyone who enters,be warned to can be quite addictive and lead to obsessive mile chasing you have been warned


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2019)

Ah well, here we go again.


----------



## slow scot (26 Dec 2019)

Me too. Thanks hugely for the organising of this.


----------



## Vantage (26 Dec 2019)

I'm signing up for this. 
I swear I saw a cobweb on the bike.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2019)

I'm in - i need a focus to get out.

Thanks for organising this @13 rider


----------



## Fiona R (26 Dec 2019)

I'm in. Although still thinking about the next few days first.


----------



## lane (26 Dec 2019)

Yep in again it was good this year. Really don't think I would have recorded any miles this month without it.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Dec 2019)

Thanks for all the hard work @13 rider


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 Dec 2019)

Thanks @13rider We're in again too, along with Stig.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Dec 2019)

I have done 4 in a row and was going to miss 2020. Sod it! Lets finish on 5 😁🇩🇰

Im in 👍


----------



## aferris2 (31 Dec 2019)

I'm in too. I'm lugging a nice gravel bike all the way round Australia so I had better make some use of it. The challenge to start with is going to be finding somewhere safe to ride (bush fires at the moment) or somewhere where the temperature isn't 40+.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2019)

Is anyone all set, ready to go at 00:01 so they can be the first to register a ride for the 2020 Challenge? 

I'll admit to planning on getting out tomorrow, although I think I'll wait until it gets light at least...


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jan 2020)

I'm first, but I do have a slight advantage of being 10 hours ahead of the UK.
Discovered that there is a cycle track running all the way between Port Fairy and Warrnambool and it passes about 400m from where we are camping. The logical route was to head to warrnambool first because its further away, but that meant going with the wind on the way out. It was very hard work coming back against the wind! Almost returned back to the camp early though. Only 76km on the clock so had to add a little extra to make it up to 50 miles. Wouldn't want a distance warning this early on in the challenge.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2020)

Count me in for the challenge. Thanks @13 rider for looking after the thread, the challenge and giving us the inevitable nudges throughout the year!


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2020)

Oh, what the hell. It would be rude not to. 👍🚲😎


----------



## Houthakker (1 Jan 2020)

Yes please. As this challenge motivated me to get out last year when I might not otherwise have done so, I now have a target to beat!


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Jan 2020)

Happy New Year everyone!

I had every intention of doing 50km today, but am probably not alone in putting it off until the effects of last night wear off.

A lovely day and I hope to manage a gentle stroll later.

Good luck to everyone embarking on the challenge.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2020)

Right, I'm in.
Just back from a metric half, report to follow once I've chipped the ice from my beard, defrosted my feet and eaten my body weight in hot soup to try and warm up. 
The good news is that I (just) managed to outrun the polar bears and global warming has now officially been cancelled.

I hate this challenge


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2020)

No sooner has @13 rider counted us home he's counting us all out again.
Thanks for all you do for this challenge @13, put a tick in January's box for me


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2020)

I’m out to play again this year.....


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2020)

aferris2 said:


> I'm first, but I do have a slight advantage of being 10 hours ahead of the UK.
> Discovered that there is a cycle track running all the way between Port Fairy and Warrnambool and it passes about 400m from where we are camping. The logical route was to head to warrnambool first because its further away, but that meant going with the wind on the way out. It was very hard work coming back against the wind! Almost returned back to the camp early though. Only 76km on the clock so had to add a little extra to make it up to 50 miles. Wouldn't want a distance warning this early on in the challenge.


Well done on being first I was surprised when I logged in this morning at 0630 and someone had posted a ride . My first thought they had posted it in the wrong year then I remembered your location


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2020)

An honourable mention to @Jon George the first UK based rider to post a ride


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2020)




----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jan 2020)

Oh go on then. I'm not aiming for the 100km, so some another willing victim will be needed for that one.


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2020)

I'm in for another year, a mild pootle checking out my new jacket. Quite revolutionary for me as I'll need a layer less now.

50km on the first day of the year is also about 4 weeks earlier than last year. Whilst I feel tired from the ride, I simply wasnt capable (due to illness) of doing this last year!


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jan 2020)

I’ll join in too now that I have some routes planned.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2020)

Welcome to the first timers @Vantage and @AndreaJ were a friendly bunch enjoy the challenge


----------



## Vantage (1 Jan 2020)

Thankyou


----------



## C R (1 Jan 2020)

I am aiming to be in again. Lots of stuff got on the way of riding this last month, and haven't managed to get many miles since the December challenge ride, here's hoping things improve in January.


----------



## Saluki (1 Jan 2020)

I'm in.
Off on holiday to Cornwall on Friday. My CX is at the newly ex-BFs and I really cannot bring myself to go and fetch it. I am just not sure that I can shoehorn the Genesis in the car and 2 sighthounds. I might have a little practice tomorrow night, after work though. It will either fit or it won't. Wheels off and wrapped well might well work. I would like to do a quick 50km along the Camel Trail, for old time's sake.
If not, my first 50km of the year will be after the 10th of Jan.

I am hoping to get out with the KLBUG bunch, more this year - must ask how much their membership is actually. They do lovely mileages, at steady speeds with lots of cake, laughter and fun. Dang, I might even move to King's Lynn!


----------



## iandg (2 Jan 2020)

Thanks @13 rider. I'm in, off to a good start with a wet and wind club ride today of 74km (only 3 people turned up).

https://www.strava.com/activities/2975309554


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Jan 2020)

I'm definitely up for this Challenge again this year. 

Unless the weather forecast changes, I should be able to post my first ride on Saturday.


----------



## Jon George (2 Jan 2020)

I must say I was rather chuffed when I realised I've now done a 50k ride for last consecutive 49 months. I would not have completed that number if it hadn't have been for this challenge, so thanks to everyone for making the experience so great. I'm playing around with the idea of trying to do a 50 mile ride each month - but I'm not going to commit until I've done a 40 miler to see how I feel. (BTW mentioning this challenge in the pub over the years has resulted in some very strange looks from non-cyclists ... )


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Jan 2020)

OK - I’m in again.

A very wet trip up the coast to Largs today.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jan 2020)

January done. 

Set off this morning for a meet up with the ex-Saga CC now renamed “Team TBC“ boys for a little spin out. All six of us turned out which is a rarity in itself as normally at least one of us usually can’t make it! 
Cool but not freezing, we started a little after 0815 and it was our usual route of sorts, pan flat roads skirting along the borders of southern Derbyshire, Nottinghamshire and NW Leicestershire with the only climb of note being between Long Whatton and Kegworth. Managed to nab another veloviewer square that I missed on New Years Eve as well. Stopped off at Kegworth about 21 miles in for breakfast at Oakland’s cafe which is renowned locally for its breakfast culinary prowess. Today didn’t disappoint either, most of the lads opting for a full English while I was a little more conservative in my choices with a bacon roll (or cob as it’s known in these parts but let’s not go there eh?) two hash browns, and a chocolate flapjack washed down with a latte and a pot of tea.

One of the lads had to shoot off early due to other commitments so we were down to five for the return journey. We deviated from the planned route as Will decided he was gonna take us on a “mystery tour.” 

When Will says things like that it’s time to be worried because it’s very rarely without incident! Heading up the old A6 towards the M1 J24 island, we picked up some cycle paths that ran parallel with the A50 and before long we were at Castle Donington and Will’s motives became clear......

There’s been a new road put in to bypass the village itself which is complete but not yet open and still fenced off (yes you can see where this is going can’t you? ) Will lifts the heras fencing, we all sneak underneath and try our luck.....

On the plus side it’s a beautiful surface and not half as steep as riding through the main village (all uphill) and we obviously had the freedom to ride wherever we liked! When it does actually open this will be a godsend as those who know this area will benefit massively on their commutes. Reaching the top without being arrested or chased by dogs and such like, we got back onto the loop road that skirts around East Midlands Airport and back onto the planned route which we rejoined at Donington Park. Had a bit of a thrashfest for a few miles as we reached Melbourne and said our goodbyes to Will and Tim at this point as they live there.

To quote the Genesis album title “And Then There Were Three” we blobbed up and chain ganged it back to Swarkestone where I was totally spent having done the lions share on the front only for the other two to take the glory!

34.6 (55.7) in 2:01.

*copying to YRT*


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2020)

I was on the verge of saying that I might try and stick to 50-milers for the half century challenge this year rather than the metric version, but then I remembered why I have not done that in the past... 50 miles is getting close to a metric century (62.2 miles) so I usually add the extra to qualify those rides for the MCaM challenge. I keep the 2 challenges separate so if I were to lengthen one 50 miler to 100 kms then I would have to go out and do another 50 miler. I'll stick to 50-odd kms, with the odd one stretched to 50 miles when I really don't have the time/energy/inclination to add an extra 12.2 miles to _that _distance!


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was on the verge of saying that I might try and stick to 50-milers for the half century challenge this year rather than the metric version, but then I remembered why I have not done that in the past... 50 miles is getting close to a metric century (62.2 miles) so I usually add the extra to qualify those rides for the MCaM challenge. I keep the 2 challenges separate so if I were to lengthen one 50 miler to 100 kms then I would have to go out and do another 50 miler. I'll stick to 50-odd kms, with the odd one stretched to 50 miles when I really don't have the time/energy/inclination to add an extra 12.2 miles to _that _distance!


I have to admit I’m umming and aahing about the metric century myself- the last two months were very difficult to commit to!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2020)

Chris Doyle said:


> I have to admit I’m umming and aahing about the metric century myself- the last two months were very difficult to commit to!


Why not tackle a metric century '_Lunacy Challenge_' instead, then you don't need to worry about dates***.





*** Unless you, like me, leave the last ride too late in the year and are then faced with doing it at the end of December - I failed!


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Why not tackle a metric century '_Lunacy Challenge_' instead, then you don't need to worry about dates***.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s exactly what I did in November and post Christmas!! I might have a look at the lunacy one.


----------



## steverob (4 Jan 2020)

Okay, I tried to hold my tongue as long as I could (hey, I lasted until the 4th January!), but I'm going to have to mention it otherwise my OCD is going to drive me crazy all year.

Yes, it's the two missing spaces in the title for the main Challenge thread. One should be between "50" and "mile", the other between the close parenthesis (that's brackets to most people) and "a".

Sorry, that just really bugs me for some reason!

In other news, I finally got off my arse and dragged myself away from the Test match long enough to get on my bike for the first time this year. 50km done and first point logged for 2020.


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Jan 2020)

I’m off the mark in this Challenge for this year. 

A mostly bright and sunny day with a W wind that had a chilly nip to it. I headed north with the intention of exploring a couple of new routes which I’ll use for my Loony Rides when the days get longer. 

Photo below of the very pretty lake at Loscouët-sur-Meu.


----------



## Fiona R (4 Jan 2020)

I'm up and at 'em in the 50km a month challenge again. Aiming for separate rides again from other challenges. I let the husband be routemaster and we had a very pleasant lap of Chew Valley Lake, for the third time in less than two weeks. Didn't get wet or blown around this time. Obligatory coffee and apricot flapjack at Manor Farm. Less than 50km, he said I had to go out time trialling the straight road again, but the bike shop mechanic was free and sorted out my gear cable for me, so the run into Bristol and back added 10km. So a point I have!


----------



## C R (5 Jan 2020)

First challenge ride done this morning. Chose an easy route, but even so, my fitness has suffered with the four weeks of minimal riding. The last ten miles were rather hard work, but felt good being back on the bike.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jan 2020)

I'm up and running did a standard 50km loop to Wymeswold but did the other way round for a change ,31.5 miles and first point in the bag


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jan 2020)

First challenge ride for me today on the club social. Great ride, great company.


----------



## tallliman (5 Jan 2020)

Chris Doyle said:


> January done.
> 
> Set off this morning for a meet up with the ex-Saga CC now renamed “Team TBC“ boys for a little spin out. All six of us turned out which is a rarity in itself as normally at least one of us usually can’t make it!
> Cool but not freezing, we started a little after 0815 and it was our usual route of sorts, pan flat roads skirting along the borders of southern Derbyshire, Nottinghamshire and NW Leicestershire with the only climb of note being between Long Whatton and Kegworth. Managed to nab another veloviewer square that I missed on New Years Eve as well. Stopped off at Kegworth about 21 miles in for breakfast at Oakland’s cafe which is renowned locally for its breakfast culinary prowess. Today didn’t disappoint either, most of the lads opting for a full English while I was a little more conservative in my choices with a bacon roll (or cob as it’s known in these parts but let’s not go there eh?) two hash browns, and a chocolate flapjack washed down with a latte and a pot of tea.
> ...



Slighlty off topic, that's not an album that ever inspires me....its like Steve Hackett leaving meant they didn't know what to do until Phil found the Linn drum machine....

More on topic, 75 mile ride to get me to 4 points for the year so far! Lovely bit of square grabbing!


----------



## StuartG (5 Jan 2020)

Thanks to @13 rider for doing the legwork. However they forgot to add in 'de rulez' that if you don't do it in shorts - it doesn't count


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jan 2020)

StuartG said:


> Thanks to @13 rider for doing the legwork. However they forgot to add in 'de rulez' that if you don't do it in shorts - it doesn't count


You can run your own mini rules ,I like my knees warm so that rule won't make it in sorry


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

I might as well join this one formally this year as I've just done my first metric half century of the year.


----------



## iandg (8 Jan 2020)

Great ride today from Gatehouse of Fleet to Clatteringshaws Loch and back with Warren from Galloway Cycling Holidays to recce his new route. 63km total with about 50% on forest tracks and the temperature didn't rise above 6C. Coffee and cake at the Café at Clatteringshaws on Queens Way then back via Loch Skerrow (on what looked a promising track at first but turned into a knee deep water logged push close to the end) for a coffee brew at Big Water of Fleet Viaduct before the last downhill tarmac push back to Gatehouse. Great day, great route, great coffee and great company






































(Warren's photo)


----------



## Jon George (10 Jan 2020)

I've had it mind to try to do a 50 mile ride each month, this year as well as thew 50k, and to that end went out today to split the difference and do 40 miles as a warm-up. Unfortunately, the warm-up bit didn't happen - I misjudged the wind-chill factor and decided to curtail the ride. I still managed 35.7 miles (according to Google) and I did get to see some nice sights. This from one of the truly mega-high points in Suffolk.


----------



## Slick (10 Jan 2020)

I still haven't even managed a commute ride yet this year. 

Between over celebrating hogmanay, poor weather then finally catching this cold that seems to be everywhere at the moment it's been a tough start to the year. I fly out on holiday soon for 3 weeks, so touch and go whether i fall at the first hurdle this year already.


----------



## gavgav (12 Jan 2020)

I’m up and cycling with today’s first entry. Hopefully no broken hands this year and god willing nothing else to stop me from completing!


----------



## Domus (12 Jan 2020)

The first Chorlton Wanderers ride of the year today, set off in the rain this morning for the not overly pleasant ride through Manchester City centre to meet up with the Wanderers as the rain eased off, we actually saw the sun, all be it briefly. Lots of bike paths and cycleways to a very nice lunch in the Boars Head in Higher Poynton just off the Middlewood Way and very nice too. More off road after lunch into Stockport and Didsbury before the drag back home through Manchester. Bike is now FILTHY and the brake pads have all but disappeared. Still, another good ride and two points.


----------



## Saluki (12 Jan 2020)

Count me in.
I had planned to do my first 50km on holiday but, with the dogs, my friend, a bag for a week's food and a bag for clothes each, there wasn't room for a bike afterall. Not even with the wheels off. I tried. I have a Polo, so not the biggest car in the world.
Then I planned to do the ride yesterday but the wind was just plain nasty.
Today I planned to ride in the afternoon but ride buddy wanted to go home as it looked like rain. I rode 21.3km with him and then made the 1.65km ride back to mine last for 8km. I was keeping my powder dry as I knew that it was going to be a bright, moonlit night. I left mine at around 6.30pm and did a nice 8km to ride buddies (he hadn't yet changed in to cycling clothing  so a bit annoyed) but 10 minutes later we were off on a favourite 10 mile route. We got some of the way round, took a side road and followed it up and back, as it's really quiet at the best of times, then headed back. By taking the slightly longer routeback (an additional half a mile or so), I came in at 32.5km for the night ride. 61km for the day so that'll do me.

I got 51 points last year. I am not overly fussed about beating it this year but it would be nice.


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Jan 2020)

Reading @13 rider’s introduction to the 2020 challenge I noted his suggestion that we try to beat our previous best points total, I’m afraid I’ll be doing the opposite and going for my lowest!

When I first entered the challenge in 2016 my target was a minimum 100 points and 4,000 miles. I achieved the points total in 2016 but had narrow misses in 2017/18 before reaching it last year. However, with advancing age I’ve found it difficult and a chore at times, so this year I’m aiming for 12 points and not setting a mileage target.

I’m still riding regularly though but shorter distances, I really have not enjoyed the wet muddy roads and strong winds of the past few months.

Another factor is that I’m likely to buy an electric assist bike soon. Over the last year or 2 it’s been increasingly difficult for me to get up hills and I’ve been planning routes that avoid climbing. These rides are a bit boring though and some assistance will enable me to get back into the hills.

I guess the challenge applies to manual powered rides only and electric assistance is ‘cheating’, so these rides couldn’t be included in the challenge which reduces the scope for scoring points.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2020)

kapelmuur said:


> Reading @13 rider’s introduction to the 2020 challenge I noted his suggestion that we try to beat our previous best points total, I’m afraid I’ll be doing the opposite and going for my lowest!
> 
> When I first entered the challenge in 2016 my target was a minimum 100 points and 4,000 miles. I achieved the points total in 2016 but had narrow misses in 2017/18 before reaching it last year. However, with advancing age I’ve found it difficult and a chore at times, so this year I’m aiming for 12 points and not setting a mileage target.
> 
> ...


I have absolutely no problem with E bike rides . If that keeps you riding then go for it , if you feel these rides are against the ethos of the challenge that will be your choice but there fine by me . I can see why your cutting back at the end of the day cycling should be fun not a chore


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Jan 2020)

kapelmuur said:


> Reading @13 rider’s introduction to the 2020 challenge I noted his suggestion that we try to beat our previous best points total



I have decided not to pursue the metric century challenge this year as I’ll be struggling to commit to the distance each month with everything else going on Indoors and out so this seems the next logical step for me.


----------



## Jon George (17 Jan 2020)

Had another go at a 50 mile ride today, but had to bail out and return early as I felt I'd end up not enjoying it because I'd be struggling too much. I managed another 36 miler though, and took this near Stowupland.


----------



## Vantage (17 Jan 2020)

4.9 miles short of a 50 miler. 
Got my first point this year though


----------



## Houthakker (18 Jan 2020)

First point of the year. Managed to get out before dawn and was rewarded with nice quiet roads and a lovely sunrise.


----------



## C R (19 Jan 2020)

Ride out this morning in sub zero temperatures, well dressed, so not a problem, but my wife thinks I'm mad. She went to park run yesterday in very similar conditions, so she isn't in a position to cast aspersions.

My water had started to freeze by the time I got home, and there was frost on my jacket, gloves and helmet, but the views were beautiful.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jan 2020)

C R said:


> Ride out this morning in sub zero temperatures, well dressed, so not a problem, but my wife thinks I'm mad. She went to park run yesterday in very similar conditions, so she isn't in a position to cast aspersions.
> 
> My water had started to freeze by the time I got home, and there was frost on my jacket, gloves and helmet, but the views were beautiful.
> 
> ...


Well done on getting the miles in those conditions ,glad you got round safe .I bailed a 50km today due to ice


----------



## C R (19 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done on getting the miles in those conditions ,glad you got round safe .I bailed a 50km today due to ice


I kept to roads I knew would be clear until the sun was out and I could see where I was going. Once I got to the lanes there was some ice, but less than I expected. I still took it easy, though, you never know when a wheel might slide out. Maybe my wife is right and I am indeed mad


----------



## Domus (19 Jan 2020)

Was invited on an impromptu Chorlton ride but at the time I would have to leave home the fog was quite thick and the road was icy.  So after wating a couple of hours I was out on my own for a Holcombe Hill circuit, the Drop Off Café was closed so Costa in Rawtenstall was pressed into service for hot coffee. Up and over Holcombe Hill in bright sunshine before dropping back into very cold fog in Bolton. 55.8 chilly Kms and another point, 👍


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Jan 2020)

Brave or foolhardy to ride when there’s the possibility of ice?

Since my accident a couple of years ago I don’t risk it if there’s any sign of ice on the road.


----------



## Domus (24 Jan 2020)

Warmer today but it was cold in the damp foggy mizzle between Belmont and Rivington. Not pleasant conditions for riding but needs must, busy for the next week but might just squeeze a ride on Tuesday in Grange if the high winds forecast fail to turn up.


----------



## iandg (26 Jan 2020)

Club ride yesterday gave me another half century for the month. My first ride of the year over 50 miles too 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3041610775


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Jan 2020)

A 23km loop out to the west before returning home for 15 mins .. a quick bite to eat, check the cricket score and top up the bidon ... then back out on the bike into the wind and rain for a 27km loop to the north.

I did a few of these 'split rides' last year that totalled over 50km but I didn't 'book' them in this challenge. Part of me still feels that it isn't a 'real' 50+km ride … but I really don't see the difference between me popping home for a sandwich and other people stopping somewhere for a coffee.

I'm pleased that I forced myself to go out today in unpleasant conditions - the prospects of any more rides this month don't look good.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2020)

bluenotebob said:


> A 23km loop out to the west before returning home for 15 mins .. a quick bite to eat, check the cricket score and top up the bidon ... then back out on the bike into the wind and rain for a 27km loop to the north.
> 
> I did a few of these 'split rides' last year that totalled over 50km but I didn't 'book' them in this challenge. Part of me still feels that it isn't a 'real' 50+km ride … but I really don't see the difference between me popping home for a sandwich and other people stopping somewhere for a coffee.
> 
> I'm pleased that I forced myself to go out today in unpleasant conditions - the prospects of any more rides this month don't look good.


No problems in this challenge returning home like you say no different from stopping at a cafe . My general rule is it you think it counts it counts


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2020)

iandg said:


> Club ride yesterday gave me another half century for the month. My first ride of the year over 50 miles too
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3041610775


Probably should be in the challenge thread


----------



## iandg (26 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> Probably should be in the challenge thread



Yes, just haven't got around to updating yet


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> My run of rides in the winter sunshine came to an unwelcome end today with what bbc weather optimistically called light rain and a breeze which was more like heavy rain and wind. I had planned a longer ride so just had to add extra layers and hope the rain stopped, I started out to Northwood, Welshampton, Coptiviney and towards Ellesmere turning towards Trench by the Mere, on to Elson and back into Ellesmere past millionaires row and though the town then past Ellesmere College to Lee where I turned towards Whitemere and past the nature reserve to Lyneal, past the vineyard and Colemere into the village of Colemere, Loppington, Horton, Whixall back to Northwood and then home. Hardly any traffic, no dog walkers but 2 horse riders and 1 cyclist. 38.2 cold, wet, windy miles @ 15.1mph. Got back soaking wet, cold and muddy, I will be glad when all the mud dries up.


Just checking that you now you can post multiple rides in the challenge


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> Just checking that you now you can post multiple rides in the challenge


Thanks I will add them to my first post.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> Thanks I will add them to my first post.


To make it easier to me to keep track of everyone's rides I prefer a new list each ride like this below


13 rider said:


> Jan 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
> Anstey , Mountsorrel ,Hoton ,Wymeswold ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
> Jan 12th 37.1 miles 1 point
> Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Asfordby ,Nice pie for breakfast ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
> ...


Basically I post a new post each month then copy and paste it and add any extra rides


----------



## PatrickPending (27 Jan 2020)

Kicked my 2020 off with a 106Km ride....hope to do it again soon as I've spotted a bit I've not ridden before and have an urge to explore....plus I wont need to do an extra 7k loop from monks Kirby to coal pit lane and back to take me over the 100. Feet were like ice at the end though...


----------



## Domus (29 Jan 2020)

Up in Grange for a few wet and windy days, Wednesday morning looked the best of a bad bunch but the high westerly winds were putting me off.
A perfect excuse says I to get the train to Barrow and follow the Bay Cycle way to Grange with a high tail wind. Brilliant.
However Northern Fail intervened (yet again Grrrrr) when I arrived at Grange station with 15 minutes to spare for the 09.26 to Barrow, the train was delayed 30 minutes. So rather than hang around for 45 mins (as we were coming home today I had certain time restraints) I decided to ride to Arnside and back. I got my 50 Km ride in but the cold, windy and wet weather made it less enjoyable than it should have been. The last hour or so from Levens over Meathop into Grange was into a block headwind with incessant, horizontal rain.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jan 2020)

Nothing like leaving it to the last day. This January is the lowest mileage for the month for the past 4 years, and getting out today was a proper challenge. The 2018 'triple challenge' legs seem to have gone somewhere else, and lumps have become hills again
Not to worry, after ignoring complaining legs for the first 8 miles we found a decent rhythm as I neared Chobham and the rest of the 33 miles felt good, great to get out on a half decent ride again.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2020)

So we have 35 of us starting the challenge .Hopefully we will pick up some late posters . Good luck everyone . Tomorrow a new month time to


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Feb 2020)

Up early today with half a plan to get an early qualifier in, but by 'eck it's windy out there.
Checked the forecast and average winds of 25mph with gusts adding another 20mph to that mean I'll be leaving the bike at home today...


----------



## Vantage (1 Feb 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Up early today with half a plan to get an early qualifier in, but by 'eck it's windy out there.
> Checked the forecast and average winds of 25mph with gusts adding another 20mph to that mean I'll be leaving the bike at home today...



Same' ere. I've chickened out.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Feb 2020)

Blowing a hoolie, no danger of getting on the bike. Anyway I had a 210 mile round trip first thing to collect a full suss bouncer for my lad from Somerset. Rather amusing that the chap I bought it from used to live only a few miles down the road from me.


----------



## Jon George (1 Feb 2020)

My idea of trying to add a 50 mile ride each month failed after three attempts in January. (For various reasons - at least my 'winter bike' is now running smoothly.) I will, however be doing my best to pop in a few of them this year after I've recovered from my second cataract operation. I have been advised that it might be an idea to wear sunglasses when out and about for the next few days and I thought 'Oh, boy, do I ever have a pair of sunglasses to try out.'


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2020)

Just programmed my high tech paper tick list and with a couple of late posts and a miscount by me we have 38 riders in the challenge . 
Weather permitting I should get a ride tomorrow


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2020)

Congrats to @steverob first to post a Feb ride . I did think you were going to go through the first Sat of the month without a ride being posted


----------



## steverob (1 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> Congrats to @steverob first to post a Feb ride . I did think you were going to go through the first Sat of the month without a ride being posted


Got to admit I'm pretty surprised I'm first as well! Especially considering I usually upload my ride to Strava straight away and post on here not long after, but today was feeling a bit lazy and didn't get round to doing anything on the internet until about 6pm (having finished my ride at about 1:30pm).

As for the ride itself, I was a bit frustrated. Had been planning a 55 mile ride over a specific route for a good few weeks now, but weather (both the physical kind and the 'feeling under the' varieties) had made it not happen on all the previous weekend opportunties. Today was the first day where the rain held off AND I felt pretty good, so I headed out.

A few miles in I realised that my route was going to be problematic - the first 20 or so miles (plus a chunk at the end of the ride) were going to be roughly in the same direction, which was into a 20+ mph headwind, gusting at 40+. At first this was amusing, then it became challenging and finally, when I had to do a part on a busy main road, started to get a bit scary as I was struggling to keep the bike straight at very slow speeds while cars were whizzing by me (some far too closely).

Deciding that I valued my safety a bit more than completing a specific distance, I quit the route at 10 miles and turned on to side roads, giving myself a crosswind, although I made sure the next bit of the ride was mainly on roads where the roadside trees and bushes were quite tall, giving me a bit more shelter than I'd got on that open main road bit. By the time I'd got to 20 miles, I felt I could then turn for home with a cross-tail for company and reached 30 miles when not far from my house - a circuitous route into my estate, plus once round the block, helped me to just tick over past 50km.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2020)

That's me off the mark for Feb ,did my standard loop to Wymeswold and back


----------



## Eribiste (2 Feb 2020)

Well, sorry everybody but my head hangs in shame. Due to an unshakeable (at the moment) chest infection I have fallen at the first fence this year. You'll have to put me down (maybe literally) as the first failure of the year.

Quelle dommage, je suis desolee.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2020)

Eribiste said:


> Well, sorry everybody but my head hangs in shame. Due to an unshakeable (at the moment) chest infection I have fallen at the first fence this year. You'll have to put me down (maybe literally) as the first failure of the year.
> 
> Quelle dommage, je suis desolee.


That's such a shame ,get well soon . Nothing to stop you posting rides when your health allows for a bit of motivation to get out and ride


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Feb 2020)

Eribiste said:


> Well, sorry everybody but my head hangs in shame. Due to an unshakeable (at the moment) chest infection I have fallen at the first fence this year. You'll have to put me down (maybe literally) as the first failure of the year.
> 
> Quelle dommage, je suis desolee.


Rotten luck, hope you're back in the saddle soon.


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Feb 2020)

There are times when this cycling lark seems hard work. I chickened out of doing my February ride on Saturday because of high winds, had a turbo session instead.

Yesterday started very wet and I had a hospital appointment later, so no ride. 

It looked dry and bright this morning so I thought I'd have a go, the wind hadn't died though although I nearly did battling a 15mph head wind for the first 25km. By the time I turned around for the return my legs were shot and I couldn't take advantage of the tail wind. 50km completed in my slowest ever time. Not only that but my Klimat app says the temperature 'feels like 2C'.


----------



## Domus (5 Feb 2020)

A cold and foggy ride to visit mum in Chorley, lots of cars with no lights at all, mainly mum's on the school run. 
The fog cleared in Belmont but as time was against me I tried to cut through Brinscall and ended up on a forest track. Eventually got through to tarmac so how much time I saved I have no idea. Since getting home and studying the map I see where I went wrong. Still no real harm done.

February done. 👍


----------



## Domus (6 Feb 2020)

Out again this cold but bright morning, rode to Leigh with Dr John, who lives in St Helens, Coffee in Costa then turned to home via Hindley and Westhoughton. Ran out of energy the last few Ks, felt really bad when I got home. Legs like jelly, I assume this was "the bonk"

Very obvious that a Greggs Vegan sausage roll is not enough to ride 50 Kms in this cold weather.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2020)

Domus said:


> Out again this cold but bright morning, rode to Leigh with Dr John, who lives in St Helens, Coffee in Costa then turned to home via Hindley and Westhoughton. Ran out of energy the last few Ks, felt really bad when I got home. Legs like jelly, I assume this was "the bonk"
> 
> Very obvious that a Greggs Vegan sausage roll is not enough to ride 50 Kms in this cold weather.


Do you eat a decent breakfast? I normally wouldn't bother eating anything on a 50 km ride, but I always eat a meal a couple of hours before setting off.

I did a lumpy 51 km ride in the sunshine today. It was lovely out, but a bit nippy. I still saw a couple of riders wearing shorts though!

I have had backache for weeks so the muscles in my lower left back were playing up even before I set off. I was expecting them to seize up altogether but (_very_ curiously!) what actually happened was that the left side eased off, to be replaced by an equivalent ache on the right side. I'm convinced that my back problems are linked to the fact that my left leg is significantly shorter than my right one. When I rode with Look pedals i used to put a shim under the left cleat but that isn't really a sensible option with (mountain bike style) SPD pedals/shoes. I might put a shorter crank on the left side and see if that helps.


----------



## Domus (7 Feb 2020)

Had my usual porridge with banana, pomegranate seeds and honey about 2 hours before setting out. I had a couple of bars in my bag but was close to home when the symptoms first appeared, I put it down to the light but cold headwind on my way home.
I must admit to usually having a coffee in Bolton before my last 8Kms but as I had been out the day before I tried to earn some brownie points by getting home early. Alas, senior management was out when I got home. Lesson learned.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Feb 2020)

That's the February ride in the bag with a loop to Otley and back for a metric half, and not a moment too soon given the weather forecast for tomorrow and most of next week.
I'm really struggling with my cycling mojo right now, as well as general fitness, so I'm glad I made the effort and keep the challenge going for another month. Report to follow.

Anyone planning going out in the 80mph winds tomorrow?


----------



## Domus (8 Feb 2020)

With the Chorlton Wanderers Sunday ride being cancelled due to the incoming storm I decided to take advantage of the calm before the storm and ride today. The wind was from the south so Irlam station was the destination, almost due south so it should be a tailwind home. Sunny but cold most of the day, lots of bikes about, only two brave souls in shorts, very quick group flew past me between Culcheth and Irlam, I was cruising around 21-23 KPH they must have been doing 30 + 

Nice early lunch in Irlam Station and back home with 63 Kms done and another point. Roll on when I can get on my summer bike.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Feb 2020)

Out today to beat the rubbish weather that's coming. Took the commuter to Twickenham to look at car jacks in Machine Mart. Found one but too heavy for the bike. 50.8km done


----------



## Houthakker (8 Feb 2020)

Got out early this morning in case the dreaded storm arrives earlier than expected. Went down the back lanes to Preston then around the guild wheel. Managed 45 miles in some lovely weather. Thought about adding a bit more and going for an extra point, but I haven't done much lately and my legs let me know it!


----------



## Saluki (8 Feb 2020)

Having been signed off work and told, by my GP, to ride as much as I could or wanted to ride, I have ridden.
The 6th was me being able to get 2 rides in and discovering that my GPS turns itself off in my hallway so managed a total of 53km for the day. I was pretty pleased that the wind hadn't hit this morning and went out for 22 miles - GPS did it's turning off thing in the hallway, I must live in a funny building - then a nice 11 miles and thought that would be just lovely.
I got a text and call from the ex chap, who is a bit of a twit and I am now wondering what the hell I was thinking for a couple of years, would I like a night ride as the moon is very nearly full. Yep, I can do that. I don't need to have much conversation with him, riding in to a headwind. Boy was that wind getting up. As I got back to town, it dawned on me that getting home at 46 miles was a bit pants so I whizzed around the block a couple of times and came in at 17.05 of something. Enough to give me my first 50 mile day of the year.

I am quite pleased. The riding is about all I can do at the moment so I am embracing it while I can.


----------



## Jon George (14 Feb 2020)

Well, I managed to get February's ride in today ... just. I discovered this morning that an abscess had returned that makes cycling 'interesting'. Still, the sun was out and I may have missed the wind. A pic to hopefully take your mind off the medical problem.  This at Levington, looking towards Felixstowe docks.


----------



## Domus (14 Feb 2020)

Up in Grange for a wet and wild weekend. Daughter and grandchildren are coming up for half term so getting the caravan ready. 
Anyway, before Storm Dennis blows in I popped out to the Jazz Café in Arnside however the winds were much stronger than I anticipated so I was struggling on the return and the rain came in earlier than forecast. Horrible on the approach to Meathop. Caravan now resembles a laundry, heating on and a Rainbow has formed in the kitchen area. 
Such fun. It is however, still better than working.


----------



## Vantage (15 Feb 2020)

Tried and failed to get 50k in on Wed. 
It took about 15 mins from leaving the house to reach Bob's Smithy pub where I promptly spewed my guts up. My gag reflex is becoming a real pita lately. 
Having emptied my breakfast by the side of the road, I carried on into Horwich and had to stop on Lever Park Avenue because of low glucose. Jelly babies nommed and off again I set only to have to wait for a couple classes worth of school kids crossing the road. 
My bike apparently, is sick. Never thought I'd hear a young person describe a touring bike as sick. There's hope for the young man. 
Into Rivington at snail pace and again having to pull over for the inevitable hypo. More jelly babies and a cereal bar. 
I was about to turn right heading for Limbrick when hypo no.3 struck. 
Bol**ks to this I thought and turned left to go home via Chorley New Road.
Maybe next time.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2020)

Vantage said:


> Tried and failed to get 50k in on Wed.
> It took about 15 mins from leaving the house to reach Bob's Smithy pub where I promptly spewed my guts up. My gag reflex is becoming a real pita lately.
> Having emptied my breakfast by the side of the road, I carried on into Horwich and had to stop on Lever Park Avenue because of low glucose. Jelly babies nommed and off again I set only to have to wait for a couple classes worth of school kids crossing the road.
> My bike apparently, is sick. Never thought I'd hear a young person describe a touring bike as sick. There's hope for the young man.
> ...


A like for the attempt but not the hypos , he's hoping for better health for another attempt


----------



## 13 rider (16 Feb 2020)

footloose crow said:


> 9 Feb : 39 miles. Gravel and lava ride Fuerteventura. La Cotina, Corralejo, Hoya Honda, La Cotina.
> 
> Hope this isn't the only 50k + ride this month but its not looking good.....


According to my new just invented rule ,rides have to be from within your home country . This has nothing to do with me being jealous of you popping off for some winter sunshine while I ride in the wind and rain .
Only joking  . Hope you had a lovely break . Take care on the Cornish lanes I suspect they will be lots of debris on them if my local lanes are anything to judge by


----------



## footloose crow (16 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> According to my new just invented rule ,rides have to be from within your home country . This has nothing to do with me being jealous of you popping off for some winter sunshine while I ride in the wind and rain .
> Only joking  . Hope you had a lovely break . Take care on the Cornish lanes I suspect they will be lots of debris on them if my local lanes are anything to judge by


I was momentarily worried there. Lanes are indeed looking bad - where they are even visible under mud and debris. Hoping for slight lull on weds.


----------



## aferris2 (17 Feb 2020)

February ride done. Ran out of excuses not to ride today. Weather hasn't been too good (but still a lot better than the UK) and we have been doing a lot of travelling. Anyway, seemed like a good idea to ride on the only sealed road on Wilson's Promontory, the only problem being the big hill out of the campground. Being from Essex, I don't do hills so this was a bit of a tester. Add in the 58kmh gusts against me on the ascent made it a real challenge. I did get to the top without stopping.
Next month might be interesting. I think we are going to be on the Nullabor


----------



## tallliman (19 Feb 2020)

2 months updated without @13 rider admonishing me for being late. He must be wondering what's up......


----------



## gavgav (19 Feb 2020)

I’m in serious danger of dropping out already. A combination of the absolutely horrific weather here in Shropshire, a bad tooth infection that knocked me out for 10 days, lurgy and other plans have meant I’ve done 0 rides this month, never mind a 50k. I’m off on holiday, this Saturday, for a week and whilst I hoped to get the ride in, where I’m going, weather may put pay to that.

Will have to see....


----------



## Jon George (20 Feb 2020)

gavgav said:


> I’m in serious danger of dropping out already. A combination of the absolutely horrific weather here in Shropshire, a bad tooth infection that knocked me out for 10 days, lurgy and other plans have meant I’ve done 0 rides this month, never mind a 50k. I’m off on holiday, this Saturday, for a week and whilst I hoped to get the ride in, where I’m going, weather may put pay to that.
> 
> Will have to see....


Keep in there!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2020)

tallliman said:


> 2 months updated without @13 rider admonishing me for being late. He must be wondering what's up......


I was just getting round to my monthly update and you were on the List !!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2020)

gavgav said:


> I’m in serious danger of dropping out already. A combination of the absolutely horrific weather here in Shropshire, a bad tooth infection that knocked me out for 10 days, lurgy and other plans have meant I’ve done 0 rides this month, never mind a 50k. I’m off on holiday, this Saturday, for a week and whilst I hoped to get the ride in, where I’m going, weather may put pay to that.
> 
> Will have to see....


Fingers crossed . Without the health issues it been a terrible month for riding it will be my lowest scoring month in 5 years !!


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2020)

Monthly update time . It's looks like February been a tough month for riding with all the storms so well done to the 24 of us with a ride in and posted . 1 rider had done a ride but not updated the challenge thread and for once it's not @tallliman  but @AndreaJ . That leaves 12 riders yet to post so a nudge for @gavgav ,@Sbudge ,@steveindenmark ,@StuartG ,@Chris Doyle ,@Ice2911 ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@C R ,@lane and @Vantage


----------



## Slick (23 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time . It's looks like February been a tough month for riding with all the storms so well done to the 24 of us with a ride in and posted . 1 rider had done a ride but not updated the challenge thread and for once it's not @tallliman  but @AndreaJ . That leaves 12 riders yet to post so a nudge for @gavgav ,@Sbudge ,@steveindenmark ,@StuartG ,@Chris Doyle ,@Ice2911 ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@C R ,@lane and @Vantage


I finally got a ride in this morning and will update when I gather my thoughts. 👍


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Feb 2020)

I was aiming for another ride today which is now done so will update it later 👍


----------



## C R (23 Feb 2020)

Managed the challenge ride today.

Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Baughton, Defford, Eckington, The Combertons, Pershore, Pinvin, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth, Norton, Home. 50.2 km, 1 point.

4 points total.


----------



## Domus (23 Feb 2020)

Managed another 51 Kms today, waited 'till the rain stopped at 11.00 then out into a 29 Kph cross/headwind to Fredericks in Adlington for coffee and a toasted Teacake. 👍 Back home with a cross/tailwind via Horwich and the climb up to The Blundell Arms. BLOOMING WINDY 
Back home in time for the Rugby. 👍
Probably it for February forecast is dire


----------



## Fiona R (23 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time . It's looks like February been a tough month for riding with all the storms so well done to the 24 of us with a ride in and posted . 1 rider had done a ride but not updated the challenge thread and for once it's not @tallliman  but @AndreaJ . That leaves 12 riders yet to post so a nudge for @gavgav ,@Sbudge ,@steveindenmark ,@StuartG ,@Chris Doyle ,@Ice2911 ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@C R ,@lane and @Vantage


I know I know, managed my imperial/200km 2 weeks ago and a 100km today. The separate 50km to fit in this week. Then I'll post them all.


----------



## gavgav (23 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time . It's looks like February been a tough month for riding with all the storms so well done to the 24 of us with a ride in and posted . 1 rider had done a ride but not updated the challenge thread and for once it's not @tallliman  but @AndreaJ . That leaves 12 riders yet to post so a nudge for @gavgav ,@Sbudge ,@steveindenmark ,@StuartG ,@Chris Doyle ,@Ice2911 ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@C R ,@lane and @Vantage


Still keeping fingers crossed, Wednesday looks okish up here in The Lakes, mainly dry if very windy, on our holiday and so we might get out yet!


----------



## C R (23 Feb 2020)

gavgav said:


> Still keeping fingers crossed, Wednesday looks okish up here in The Lakes, mainly dry if very windy, on our holiday and so we might get out yet!


This month has really been dire. I thought I was going to miss the chance of a challenge ride because of the weather. Finally a reasonable opportunity arose after lunch today, and managed to squeeze in a qualifying ride, so still in the challenge. Here's hoping that everyone else manage to stay in the challenge too.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2020)

Got my only 50+ ride in for the month yesterday. Ride recorded in the other thread.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2020)

Apologies to @LeetleGreyCells I missed you of the nudge list but your over the line 
29 posted ,1 to update thread


----------



## Vantage (24 Feb 2020)

A bollixed pedal which I can't afford to replace until at the earliest on Thursday has just cost me any chance of getting my miles in for Feb. 
I'm out.


----------



## Domus (24 Feb 2020)

Sorry to hear that, anything I can help you with. Sunny Radcliffe not too far. A few bits and bobs knocking around.


----------



## Vantage (24 Feb 2020)

Thanks for the offer @Domus.
I have flats but I can't do 30 miles on those at the moment. My legs need the extra leverage from spds (cardio vascular disease) to do that sort of mileage lately and it's those ones which have buggered up.
If I can get some training done this year I'll have another crack at it next year.

edit: The good lady is saving my ass so I may still be in with a chance!


----------



## Domus (24 Feb 2020)

I have SPDs on my Trek bike you can borrow.


----------



## Vantage (25 Feb 2020)

Thankyou very much  
Amazon are delivering the new ones today so as long as the forecasted snow doesn't cock things up, I'll hopefully get the miles in by 29th. Hopefully.


----------



## Domus (25 Feb 2020)

Good luck. 👍


----------



## Fiona R (25 Feb 2020)

Vantage said:


> Thanks for the offer @Domus.
> I have flats but I can't do 30 miles on those at the moment. My legs need the extra leverage from spds (cardio vascular disease) to do that sort of mileage lately and it's those ones which have buggered up.
> If I can get some training done this year I'll have another crack at it next year.
> 
> edit: The good lady is saving my ass so I may still be in with a chance!


hurrah!! but also don't forget the lunacy challenge which anyone can join at any time in the year, 13 rides of a length you choose but they can be ridden however you like over 12 months, no monthly requirement. Allows for good weather weighting


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2020)

Really struggling to keep in this challenge for the same reasons we all are. I've treated myself a set of hand built wheels and I'm a bit precocious about them so I've taken to the velodrome to try and get my fitness back to where it was at Christmas. The ride itself was Sunday as it looked like the best chance to get round my usual loop dry but as everyone else is finding out, that turned out to be hopeful. 

The sun was shining and as I decided to get the bike out, the heavens opened. I checked the forecast again and reckoned if I sat for half an hour I could get right round dry. The biggest stretch of the ride was into what I thought was a really tough head wind but it must have been coming across me as I changed direction at Fenwick heading for Stewarton the doom clouds gathered in seconds as it felt like darkness had fallen and hail stones came down almost blinding me. It didn't last long and the sun had come back out by the time I met my wife for lunch at the Dunlop Dairy. I nearly caved when she offered to throw the bike in the back of the jeep but I just about had enough resolve to finish and keep myself in the challenge, but only just.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> Really struggling to keep in this challenge for the same reasons we all are. I've treated myself a set of hand built wheels and I'm a bit precocious about them so I've taken to the velodrome to try and get my fitness back to where it was at Christmas. The ride itself was Sunday as it looked like the best chance to get round my usual loop dry but as everyone else is finding out, that turned out to be hopeful.
> 
> The sun was shining and as I decided to get the bike out, the heavens opened. I checked the forecast again and reckoned if I sat for half an hour I could get right round dry. The biggest stretch of the ride was into what I thought was a really tough head wind but it must have been coming across me as I changed direction at Fenwick heading for Stewarton the doom clouds gathered in seconds as it felt like darkness had fallen and hail stones came down almost blinding me. It didn't last long and the sun had come back out by the time I met my wife for lunch at the Dunlop Dairy. I nearly caved when she offered to throw the bike in the back of the jeep but I just about had enough resolve to finish and keep myself in the challenge, but only just.


Well done for sticking with it and getting over the line . If you cursed the challenge and me during the ride you are forgiven


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done for sticking with it and getting over the line . If you cursed the challenge and me during the ride you are forgiven


I did, but in the nicest possible way. 👍


----------



## gavgav (27 Feb 2020)

I’m still in!!! The weather has relented, mostly, on our holiday to Cumbria and so we hired bikes (Hardtail Mountain ones!) from Grizedale and did a ride today. Some of it on the forest tracks, some on roads, freezing cold, with all weathers you could imagine, including a monstrous Hailstorm and some bloody steep hills, but this challenge kept me going! One of the hardest 50’s ever


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2020)

Well done @gavgav it was never it doubt


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2020)

Spinney said:


> *I am going to attempt to get a minimum of 2 points per month.* Making a public declaration here to shame myself into doing it!
> 
> *January
> 4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
> ...


 Left it late for the second ride ,but 2 months down just 10 to go


----------



## Spinney (29 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> Left it late for the second ride ,but 2 months down just 10 to go


I'd have done a much shorter ride without that self challenge, do it's working so far. Winter months are always the hardest.


----------



## Vantage (29 Feb 2020)

Well I apologise for being the bearer of bad news, but it seems you're all stuck with Mr Grumpy Groucho here for another month.
On the very last day of the month I've managed to do 58.7 of those weird euro Km things!


----------



## Domus (29 Feb 2020)

Good man 👍


----------



## 13 rider (29 Feb 2020)

Good job it's a leap year !! @Vantage . I do like a bit of last day suspense


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Feb 2020)

I abandoned plans to close the month off with a half due to the apocalyptic weather forecast, but instead of biblical rain and hurricane strength winds it was merely quite breezy... sadly I was already committed to other stuff by that point.

Ah well, at least I've saved my legs for next month...


----------



## Fiona R (29 Feb 2020)

I've done 618 km this month inc a 200km/imperial century and a 100km last Sunday but no separate 50 for this challenge, so I'm out. Unless I return because one of the others goes belly up and I can then count towards this challenge again. 36km today, 29 yesterday, 28 Thursday all wet and/or windy. Like everyone else I should have done about 4, my 50s are usually Saturdays with OH. at least we got out today but didn't even risk a cafe stop, which was a wise move as although we battled headwinds we missed the hailstorm not long after our return. If we'd done the extra 5 km to the cafe I might have forced myself to go round in circles. Well done everyone else!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Feb 2020)

We forgive you, considering everything else that you do!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2020)

@Cranky Knee Girl technically your still in counting rides in multiple challenges is not against the rules so you have done a ride over the quialifiing distance . But like yourself I do separate rides for each challenge and would also count myself out but it's a personal choice 
I will put an * against Feb so you can continue to post rides in the challenge


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2020)

Off the mark for March 36 miles today out to Ragdale . Getting bored with the wind now it was a bit blustery out there .
Well done @C R first one to post a March ride


----------



## C R (1 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Off the mark for March 36 miles today out to Ragdale . Getting bored with the wind now it was a bit blustery out there .
> Well done @C R first one to post a March ride


It was a special ride today. I bought a new Triban RC500, and I was itching to give it a spin.
Forecast was windy with clearly skies, so decided on a route that was likely to be dry, or at least minimally wet. I sort of succeeded, but ended up riding into the wind a lot more than I like.

This is my first drop bar bike (a pro bike as my son said ) and I can't believe how much easier to ride it is than my flat bar.

This is my n+1 in one of the moist areas I encountered today.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2020)

Nice bike @C R . I went from flat bar to drops a few years ago and still commute on the flat bar and the different position on the drops especially into the wind is very noticeable


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2020)

February update we have 34 riders fully posted up with 1 rider who's done a ride but yet to update the thread . However I not sure I should allow this ride as during February as most of us battled the wind and rain and multiple storms a certain @Chris Doyle sat it out doing a bit of zwifting then casually flew out to Calpe at the end of the month and did a qualifying ride in 23 degrees . Lucky b*\*%≤d !!!. Should we allow it ? .2 riders yet to declare in @StuartG and @Ice2911 . @Cranky Knee Girl has counted herself out as she has not done a separate 50km ride which is a shame 
Hopefully that's the worst month over ,well done everyone that was a tough month


----------



## Domus (1 Mar 2020)

Out early this morning to Join a few Chorlton Wanderers for an impromptu extra ride. Four hardy souls braved the strong swirling winds before late morning coffee in Chorlton, then home via the city centre and the drag up through Prestwich. I did entertain an extra loop to get a two pointer but the wind did for me in the end. 72 well fought for Kms


----------



## C R (1 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> February update we have 34 riders fully posted up with 1 rider who's done a ride but yet to update the thread . However I not sure I should allow this ride as during February as most of us battled the wind and rain and multiple storms a certain @Chris Doyle sat it out doing a bit of zwifting then casually flew out to Calpe at the end of the month and did a qualifying ride in 23 degrees . Lucky b*\*%≤d !!!. Should we allow it ? .2 riders yet to declare in @StuartG and @Ice2911 . @Cranky Knee Girl has counted herself out as she has not done a separate 50km ride which is a shame
> Hopefully that's the worst month over ,well done everyone that was a tough month


Maybe allow @Chris Doyle this one, on condition that he logs two qualifying rides during the following two storms in the UK.


----------



## C R (1 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Nice bike @C R . I went from flat bar to drops a few years ago and still commute on the flat bar and the different position on the drops especially into the wind is very noticeable


Thanks, it really is a revelation. I have been uhming and aahing about the drops in case I didn't get on with them, but I really shouldn't have worried. I am keeping the flatbar for commute and grotty rides, but I can't really see myself using it much for long rides.


----------



## steverob (1 Mar 2020)

So glad I did my February qualifying ride on the 1st - didn't do another for the rest of the month due to terrible weather conditions, having to work overtime and generally feeling under the weather for all the other weekends. Given that, I thought it best to also get my March ride in at the first opportunity just in case!

While I have been Zwifting in the meantime, my lack of outdoor biking does tend to show when I get back on the proper bike, especially when trying to ride with strong winds like there were today. Planned a route that meant leaving my hometown in a north-easterly direction (i.e. with the wind behind me), then arriving back into the opposite side of town at the end to also give me a tailwind and then just plotting a route between them that tried to keep the wind as a head/cross for as much as possible. Think I was reasonably successful - there were only a few points, all of which fairly short, where I was spinning directly into the wind and I could cope with that. Easily reached my 50km, then added on a few local loops to boost the distance unnecessarily, just because I could.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Mar 2020)

C R said:


> Maybe allow @Chris Doyle this one, on condition that he logs two qualifying rides during the following two storms in the UK.


Say what you like about the weather, but February and March are done! 
Seriously though it’s nice to be back outdoors again as I have had a touch of cabin fever just zwifting for the last several weeks due to pure lack of motivation.
Hopefully this Spanish adventure can give me the kick up the you-know-what that I need.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Mar 2020)

I set off with the best of intentions in the bright sunshine this morning and made brisk progress for the first 10 miles.
Then I turned into the wind!
I knew it was bad when a strong gust almost stopped me dead - on a descent! Then when getting a sidewind and getting blown across the road I decided that discretion was the best option and rode home short of the 50km.
Got 14 Strava PRs with the tail wind as a consolation!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2020)

kapelmuur said:


> I set off with the best of intentions in the bright sunshine this morning and made brisk progress for the first 10 miles.
> Then I turned into the wind!
> I knew it was bad when a strong gust almost stopped me dead - on a descent! Then when getting a sidewind and getting blown across the road I decided that discretion was the best option and rode home short of the 50km.
> Got 14 Strava PRs with the tail wind as a consolation!


I will let you off without a official warning as safety has to come first . This wind is getting boring now


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Mar 2020)

Finished off the Spanish adventure with another crack at coll de rates, this time the proper way. The windiest ride I have ever done bar none- at Parcent (the base of the climb) it was recorded today at 51mph! We got it behind us going up there and although my mate Will stole a march on me I did catch him back up but he got wise to my tactic of dropping him on the last turn and turned on the gas, finishing about 9sec ahead of me! 
Basically, the already cut route was cut further as it was far too dangerous to descend the other side due to the severe winds.

it’s been a great trip and a great motivation to get me off Zwift and back outdoors!


----------



## footloose crow (4 Mar 2020)

March ride done. 45 miles around Lizard peninsula. Thats it now until April.....


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2020)

Chris Doyle said:


> Finished off the Spanish adventure with another crack at coll de rates, this time the proper way. The windiest ride I have ever done bar none- at Parcent (the base of the climb) it was recorded today at 51mph! We got it behind us going up there and although my mate Will stole a march on me I did catch him back up but he got wise to my tactic of dropping him on the last turn and turned on the gas, finishing about 9sec ahead of me!
> Basically, the already cut route was cut further as it was far too dangerous to descend the other side due to the severe winds.
> 
> it’s been a great trip and a great motivation to get me off Zwift and back outdoors!


I have done some very windy rides in that area. I suffered terrible headwinds for a week once until coming down into that valley. We finally picked up a fantastic tailwind and were virtually freewheeling at over 50 km/hr SE through Jalon on CV-750 towards Benissa.


----------



## tallliman (4 Mar 2020)

footloose crow said:


> March ride done. 45 miles around Lizard peninsula. Thats it now until April.....



Steel yourself for @13 rider remonstrating with you for not doing the other 5 miles.....


----------



## Jon George (4 Mar 2020)

I've been itching to try out (on a longer ride) some new bib-shorts I got the other day. So, seeing the sun, I grabbed Pasty #1 The Carbon, donned The Big Daddy garb and got in March's qualifying. (It was several loops out and and around as I didn't want to tempt fate - I'm just getting over a bad reaction to some antibiotics and I wanted 'outs' if needed.) 
I did take time to stop and take photographs. Here's one at Levington.


----------



## Vantage (4 Mar 2020)

What a lovely day!
Out the door at 9.30am sharp for my ride with the social cycle group. There was maybe 15 or more of us holding up the traffic through Bolton in the sunshine. Yes, SUNSHINE! 
The diabetes played nice again and after a cup of tea or 2 at the garden centre cafe at Bradley Fold (see? Radcliffe, sort of) we returned to Bolton in WARM sunshine. Yes you read that correctly, it was warm!  ish!
I decided it was too nice a day and too rare an occurrence to just go home and so I devised a plan to rack up a few extra miles for March's 50k.
Despite some dips**ts attempt to take me out on the Beehive roundabout (again) I made it into Horwich, then onto Rivington and after some hefty but slow climbing I plummeted into Belmont.
Almost back in the hellhole that is Bolton I was in the cycle lane on the A675 when a big Warbutons wagon came up behind me and instead of squeezing past like most muppits do, this gentleman slowed right down behind me, waited till the other lane was clear and passed me in the oncoming lane. When I figured out what he was doing I gave him the thumbs up while he was still behind and when he'd got in front, he gave a friendly toot on the horn! Instant smile on my face! That made my day! 
After a short detour to make up the last few K's I got home with 51k on the clock.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/45342974


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2020)

Vantage said:


> a big Warbutons wagon came up behind me and instead of squeezing past like most muppits do, this gentleman slowed right down behind me, waited till the other lane was clear and passed me in the oncoming lane. When I figured out what he was doing I gave him the thumbs up while he was still behind and when he'd got in front, he gave a friendly toot on the horn! Instant smile on my face! That made my day!


It makes such a difference, doesn't it! I always thank considerate drivers too.


----------



## Domus (4 Mar 2020)

Also out just after 09.00 braving the mad yummy mummys on the school run, made it safely to MK Cycles for coffee before Belmont Road to Abbey Village, cut the corner through Withnell to visit mum in Chorley. Met John in Frederick's for lunch then back home through Adlington, Rivington and Bolton. 62.8 Kms in some sunshine and low winds. Has spring sprung?


----------



## C R (4 Mar 2020)

Vantage said:


> What a lovely day!
> Out the door at 9.30am sharp for my ride with the social cycle group. There was maybe 15 or more of us holding up the traffic through Bolton in the sunshine. Yes, SUNSHINE!
> The diabetes played nice again and after a cup of tea or 2 at the garden centre cafe at Bradley Fold (see? Radcliffe, sort of) we returned to Bolton in WARM sunshine. Yes you read that correctly, it was warm!  ish!
> I decided it was too nice a day and too rare an occurrence to just go home and so I devised a plan to rack up a few extra miles for March's 50k.
> ...


I saw the sun through the window of the conference room of the hotel where I am spending the week near Piccadilly Gardens. Alas, no cycling for me, only PowerPoints .


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2020)

tallliman said:


> Steel yourself for @13 rider remonstrating with you for not doing the other 5 miles.....


I must being going soft as I decided to let @footloose crow off without a warning  as he made an effort to get March's done before the pending opp ,but that's not an excuse for everyone else


----------



## Domus (5 Mar 2020)

Rode to Leigh with John, had coffee sat outside in the sunshine 👍. We then went our separate ways, I had a headwind most of the way home but it was dry and sunny so it didn't seem too bad, still chilly but the sun makes it seem so much better.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I have done some very windy rides in that area. I suffered terrible headwinds for a week once until coming down into that valley. We finally picked up a fantastic tailwind and were virtually freewheeling at over 50 km/hr SE through Jalon on CV-750 towards Benissa.


Yes, it pushed us from Xalo all the way back to Benissa and outwards up the hill towards calpe! Freaky....


........Anyway, In a much colder setting and arguably not as glam (though no less beautiful) I managed a cheeky loop round Charnwood Forest, taking advantage of the dry weather to squeeze a point in. Desperately needed, and a welcome break from number crunching on Zwift!


----------



## aferris2 (8 Mar 2020)

March ride completed. This was my first opportunity for a ride having crossed the Nullabor. There's a good loop along the coast and back past the pink lake but that's only about 40 km so had to add a bit extra by going back into the town, using the very good cycle path. I started off with a gentle tail wind but that turned towards the south and got much stronger by tbe end of the ride. More hills again so I am beginning to get used to them. Still enjoy going down them more. Was almost tempted to stay in the draught of a caravan going down but decided against it, prefering the view to the extra speed. 68.8 kmh was probably fast enough.


----------



## Slick (8 Mar 2020)

I have 5 of the in laws snoozing in the spare rooms up the stairs and I'm thinking after entertaining them all weekend I deserve a bit of me time on the bike but all my bike gear is kept in the room where the mother in law is sleeping and there is just no way I'm venturing in there to get it. 
I'm hoping that it either starts to rain or one of the kids gets up soon and I can send them in.


----------



## Slick (8 Mar 2020)

Finally got out this morning but didn't get very far before I realised I had bitten off much more than I could handle.

Wind was as tough as I'd known so tried to negate it by changing my route but eventually I had to face facts and head for home with no more than 15 miles completed. There will be better days.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Mar 2020)

I set off yesterday morning intending to make the most of a rare day of semi-decent weather and do a metric half to Otley and back, but within a couple of miles from home my right knee was giving me a bit of jip.
I stuck with it, but after the very steady climb up Alwoodley Lane from the A61 to King Lane it was clear that whatever was wrong was getting worse, so I turned for home, not wanting to risk having the much longer and steeper climbs out of Otley on the return journey with it as there aren't really any bale out options.

Still, much like @Slick above at least I got a ride in, even it it was just under 15 miles. Maybe we need to start a Quarter Century Challenge...

No idea what is up with the knee, other than general decrepitness - I really am falling apart these days. It seems fine walking about, but on the bike or turbo trainer it certainly isn't.
Rest for a few days and fingers crossed for next weekend.


----------



## C R (8 Mar 2020)

Second ride with my new bike. Dry and mostly sunny, and bloody windy too. I am really liking the new bike, I need to tweak the seat position a smidgen, and the rear shifting is slightly noisy now it has settled, but the ride comfort is a world apart compared to my other bike. I can see myself riding significantly longer distances in this bike.


----------



## Domus (8 Mar 2020)

My first 3 pointer of the year. 101.6 Kms complete with wind, showers, a nice pub lunch and shocking driving in Manchester City centre. Very poor from two Black cabs and one bus. One section of Deansgate has 2 different inside lanes as left turn only, both had Black cabs drive straight on when I was in the correct lane almost squashing me between them and the car on my right, both incidents about 100 metres apart. Then on the climb up to Prestwich the bus in question gave me room in the cycle lane but when the cycle lane ended he came into the kerb giving no room at all. I wonder where he expected me to go? Professional drivers?


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Mar 2020)

The second of my eight days off work (no, not self isolation- burning up
my holiday days before month end) saw me venture out to Nevill Holt just north of Market Harborough. I’d been told about this place and the two climbs up to it and so it came onto my radar. It was a reciprocal route so from home it’s SE and thus the return is NW. The wind was a strong SW so a crosswind for the entirety of the ride was what I had to endure. The early onslaught of hail and passing rain showers soon gave way to bright sunshine and it remained like this throughout.
Knowing there were two climbs up to my intended destination-one steep, the other very steep I made sure I hit them both so I could go home knowing they were off the list! The very steep one was into a headwind so it’s fair to say no land speed record was broken! But it’s done, chalked off so no immediate need to return to it lol!
Slipped into Cafe Ventoux on the way back after about a year or so. Still a nice looking place but a total rip off! Five quid for a bacon sandwich just because it was on posh looking seeded bread was hardly justification for such an expense. Ah well, there’s literally nothing else around for miles so I guess they can charge what they want.
The rest of the journey was just back the way I came. Beautiful rolling countryside (except skirting round Leicester lol!) A tough day’s riding, strong winds and lots of climbing but nonetheless enjoyable.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Mar 2020)

Off work today, good weather for a ride but I've got a shed load of stuff to do that can't be moved, so there is no chance. 
Tomorrow I'm as free as a bird but the forecast is for a windy monsoon...


----------



## Vantage (13 Mar 2020)

There's absolutely nothing inspiring me to get off my backside and ride today. Nothing whatsoever. Soooooooo booooooooored!


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Mar 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Tomorrow I'm as free as a bird but the forecast is for a windy monsoon...


Great. 
Had another big one planned for tomorrow as well!😔


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Mar 2020)

I seem to be doing more or less the same route for my Challenge rides this year. It’s a good loop that offers some variations in the middle, and a flexible ending, depending on how I’m feeling. It’s a loop that works when the wind is from the SW or W, and it feels like that’s the only wind that we’ve had all year. And what a lot of wind we've had .. 

A couple of photos below … my bike having a rest while I took some photos of the charming little _chapelle_ at St Brieuc-des-Bois


----------



## Domus (13 Mar 2020)

Very sunny this morning so decided to visit mum in her care home in Chorley got there just as they were putting signs on the door putting the home in lockdown. Went through Rivington into Horwich to my usual café to find I was their only customer. Had my beans on toast and double espresso then a chap came in for a cup of tea. Can't see small businesses surviving too long if this panic continues. A friend told me his usual supermarket delivery was late as the drop off before his was £540.00 worth of tinned food, shameful behaviour in my opinion.


----------



## tallliman (13 Mar 2020)

Chris Doyle said:


> The second of my eight days off work (no, not self isolation- burning up
> my holiday days before month end) saw me venture out to Nevill Holt just north of Market Harborough. I’d been told about this place and the two climbs up to it and so it came onto my radar. It was a reciprocal route so from home it’s SE and thus the return is NW. The wind was a strong SW so a crosswind for the entirety of the ride was what I had to endure. The early onslaught of hail and passing rain showers soon gave way to bright sunshine and it remained like this throughout.
> Knowing there were two climbs up to my intended destination-one steep, the other very steep I made sure I hit them both so I could go home knowing they were off the list! The very steep one was into a headwind so it’s fair to say no land speed record was broken! But it’s done, chalked off so no immediate need to return to it lol!
> Slipped into Cafe Ventoux on the way back after about a year or so. Still a nice looking place but a total rip off! Five quid for a bacon sandwich just because it was on posh looking seeded bread was hardly justification for such an expense. Ah well, there’s literally nothing else around for miles so I guess they can charge what they want.
> The rest of the journey was just back the way I came. Beautiful rolling countryside (except skirting round Leicester lol!) A tough day’s riding, strong winds and lots of climbing but nonetheless enjoyable.



Theres also a cafe in Hallaton behind a pub.


----------



## Ice2911 (13 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> February update we have 34 riders fully posted up with 1 rider who's done a ride but yet to update the thread . However I not sure I should allow this ride as during February as most of us battled the wind and rain and multiple storms a certain @Chris Doyle sat it out doing a bit of zwifting then casually flew out to Calpe at the end of the month and did a qualifying ride in 23 degrees . Lucky b*\*%≤d !!!. Should we allow it ? .2 riders yet to declare in @StuartG and @Ice2911 . @Cranky Knee Girl has counted herself out as she has not done a separate 50km ride which is a shame
> Hopefully that's the worst month over ,well done everyone that was a tough month


Hi I edited by January ride and did post before the end of the month, honest Guv!


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2020)

Ice2911 said:


> Hi I edited by January ride and did post before the end of the month, honest Guv!


Found it now . I hadn't gone back to look at editted posts so didn't see it . The main thing is your still in and that's all that's matters


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Mar 2020)

Hmmm...another rubbish forecast with hardly any rain and no wind of note this morning despite the for telling of doom yesterday. I didn't have time for a qualifying ride after arranging other stuff based on it though, so it was just a quick 10k on the turbo.

Now tomorrow will be wet and windy apparently - do they really have a clue?


----------



## C R (14 Mar 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Hmmm...another rubbish forecast with hardly any rain and no wind of note this morning despite the for telling of doom yesterday. I didn't have time for a qualifying ride after arranging other stuff based on it though, so it was just a quick 10k on the turbo.
> 
> Now tomorrow will be wet and windy apparently - do they really have a clue?


I hope they are wrong for tomorrow. I have a 75k sportive meant to be taking place during the worst of it,


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Mar 2020)

tallliman said:


> Theres also a cafe in Hallaton behind a pub.


I went around Hallaton, which is a shame as I’d have probably got to Ventoux quicker.


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Mar 2020)

Today’s forecasted monsoon never materialised (cheers @NorthernDave, or shall I call you Michael Fish? Haha) and so I headed out on another big ride, this time with my Team TBC compadres. Setting off from Melbourne near Derby at 0800, I quickly met up with the others and off we went on a fairly flattish ride out to Caffe Velo Verde just north of Bingham. Before we got there though we stopped at RaceHub in Six Hills, tanked it from there through Melton Mowbray, into the vale of Belvoir and stopped off at Cafe Allez at Belvoir Castle. Dropping down the hill from here we hit it hard through the flat lanes of the vale and arrived at our target destination after 66 miles. Leaving here in a SW direction towards Nottingham was quite blowy and one of the crew was coughing and barking like a good ‘un (uh-oh.....) so we towed him back as best we could. Quite dramatic as expected heading through Nottingham and out to Long Eaton and Derby and plenty of road rage to be had, we stopped off at a bar at Pride Park stadium for a pint which was ridiculously quiet given the current situation and from there back down the cloud trail towards Melbourne. 102 miles to the good, and a great month thus far for me points wise. Great day.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Mar 2020)

No plans today but a phone call from big Sis last night do I fancy breakfast at Nice Pie ,yes obviously . Nice Pie is my favourite cafe stop and happens to be 16.1 miles from home so a perfect destination for a 50km ride . Awoke this morning at its properly raining  so any unplanned early miles where put out of mind . Out the door at 0950 and it's raining night not too bad direct route via Sileby ,Seagrave .Sister past me in her car 100 yds before the cafe . The cafe was quieter than normal . A relaxed stop chatting away but before long it's time to face the headwind home . Basically reversed the route home only got slightly wet . 32.6 miles in the bag


----------



## C R (15 Mar 2020)

A very wet 75km Ride the Reservoir Sportive. Looking at the forecast last night I was considering not going, but when I woke up this morning it seemed less apocalyptic than forecast, so I went anyway. By the time I got to the registration the rain was starting, and it rained for the first 50km. Anyway, it was fun, and hopefully next year it will be drier and I'll get to see more of the landscape.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Mar 2020)

Out this morning after some industrial grade faffery, with the forecast rain nowhere to be seen although it was quite breezy.
Unfortunately my knee started up again less than 1.5 miles in and although I tried to push through I eventually had to turn for home again
Total distance 9.9 miles. 

I am now getting slightly concerned about the challenge and I'm glad there are still another two weekends this month.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Mar 2020)

Fingers crossed @NorthernDave . As much as I like cajoling people to get out and ride 50km your health must come first do not push it too much and do permanent damage just for the sake of the challenge . Have you been to any medical professionals or a bike fitter ? to find the cause of the problem . Have you altered anything on the bike ?


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Fingers crossed @NorthernDave . As much as I like cajoling people to get out and ride 50km your health must come first do not push it too much and do permanent damage just for the sake of the challenge . Have you been to any medical professionals or a bike fitter ? to find the cause of the problem . Have you altered anything on the bike ?



No, I've not made any changes to the bike (or the one that is on the turbo either). I did have a some knee grumbles a few years ago and my GP gave me some exercises that helped - to be honest with everything else that's happened in the last few months I've neglected doing them so I've started them and hope they'll help. 
The odd thing is that it's really only on the bike otherwise it's generally ok, just a bit achy now and then.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Mar 2020)

After what seemed like months of rubbish weather, today was sunny with light winds. After painting the shower room, off I went. I'm not doing the miles I was the past 2 years, so it was nice to do what I guess has become a different route now. Through Staines to Wraysbury and onwards to Eton Dorney where they're filming something. Couple of laps of the lake and home via a very quiet Windsor.
35.2 miles in the bag, could've kept going TBH but apparently I need to paint the bedroom.


----------



## Houthakker (16 Mar 2020)

Got this months qualifing ride in over the weekend. Not as long (34 miles) as I was hoping for but I'd been up on the roof all they day before scraping off moss and due to being in uncofortable positions i was quite stiff around the glutes. I'm sure I didn't have problems like this years ago, seemed I could do anything and get away with it the next day!


----------



## kapelmuur (17 Mar 2020)

It’s with great regret that I’m retiring from the challenge.

As an over 70, slightly wobbly cyclist with a tendency to fall off (only once with serious consequences though) I’ve decided that I can’t risk injury and needing medical treatment in view of the current pressure the NHS finds itself under.

This decision is made easier by the fact that I can do virtual rides on my smart trainer in the safety of my home.

Hoping to be back next year and good luck to everyone who stays with the challenge.


----------



## Jon George (17 Mar 2020)

kapelmuur said:


> This decision is made easier by the fact that I can do virtual rides on my smart trainer in the safety of my home.


I believe you'll find that no-one would dismiss a challenge ride claimed that way - a ride is a ride is a ride.


----------



## tallliman (17 Mar 2020)

Jon George said:


> I believe you'll find that no-one would dismiss a challenge ride claimed that way - a ride is a ride is a ride.



Not sure I'd agree in other years to be honest. However, and this would need official adjudication, I see the current crisis as reason to relax things a little for this year.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Mar 2020)

tallliman said:


> Not sure I'd agree in other years to be honest. However, and this would need official adjudication, I see the current crisis as reason to relax things a little for this year.



It's a good point, especially if more restrictions are put in place - any thoughts from t'committee @13 rider ?


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2020)

Admirable decision @kapelmuur done for entirely unselfish reasons and completely understandable . 
While cycling is allowed outside I would like to keep the rules as per normal . However in unprecedented times I think if like @kapelmuur you declare yourself basically self isolating and can do a ride on a turbo and declare it as a virtual ride I think we could allow it and will mark it as such so you stay in the challenge but with an asterisk against it . What do other people think ?
Turbo rides WILL only be allowed under a declaration of self isolation .


----------



## tallliman (18 Mar 2020)

Happy with that as a proposal but unsure if we need an * to be honest.


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Mar 2020)

I don't want to sound unduly gloomy - but I'd be surprised if anyone in the UK will stay in this Challenge doing outdoor rides this year. 

Cycling of any sort is now illegal in Italy and Spain. Here in France I'm allowed to do short rides as long as I carry a "declaration" but there's no way that I'll be doing any more 50km rides in the next few months.

Given that the UK trails France by 2 or 3 weeks in taking firm/draconian action against Covid-19, then I'd expect to see similar prohibitions in the UK before the end of this month, or possibly early in April. 

There's a tsunami of social change sweeping across Europe at the moment and it's heading straight for the UK. Life here is already becoming unrecognisable from just a week or two ago, and I know that it'll get a lot worse soon. 

This is probably my last post on this forum for a while. 

Good luck to everyone and stay well

Bob


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Mar 2020)

I think @bluenotebob is right and we will also face a UK lockdown eventually.

Personally I’m unlikely to continue the challenge on my turbo. I find riding it much harder than riding outdoors, both physically and mentally. 45 minutes to an hour is plenty for me and I can’t manage 50km in that time!

There’s also an issue of fairness, not everyone has access to a turbo and also a smart machine gives options of rides including long Alpine descents that can be completed at high speed with little effort. I could do 50km that way at an average speed of 50mph!

So it’s with much regret that I bow out.

Keep fit and healthy everyone and I hope we can resume activities before too long.

Dave


----------



## Vantage (19 Mar 2020)

My social cycling group are basically saying bollicks to the virus and we're still meeting up for rides to the cafe. 
The staff thanked us for turning up despite the hysteria going on. 
I've bought a new (2nd hand) tacx trainer and the speed/cadence sensor is being delivered today, purely for getting into shape as I'm way out of it. 
I can understand others reasons for being careful etc but no, I'm not having some bloody nasty bug keep me off the bike. The weather did enough of that this year.


----------



## Domus (19 Mar 2020)

Up in Grange for a few days. Very strange times. Spent most of Wednesday washing the caravan, spoke to no one apart from Senior Management who was directing operations. Out this morning to ride to Arnside, only spoke to woman who served me a coffee in the Jazz Café in Arnside. Completed 68 sunny Kms in almost complete isolation.
Lots of solo riders about and a few walkers in ones and twos.
We are indeed living in challenging times.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Mar 2020)

I'm in for another month - just got home from 52 of the hardest kilometres I've ever done, but it _is_ done and that's what counts.

Report to follow after food and a hot drink.


----------



## C R (22 Mar 2020)

Fourth qualifying ride this month, but it will be the last for some time. I think it would probably be irresponsible to continue riding in the current situation.


----------



## PatrickPending (23 Mar 2020)

Completed a 104Km ride yesterday in splendid isolation 

Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterlys - Asby Magna - Dunton Bassett -Folesworth - Claybrooke Magna- Monks Kirby - Withybrook - Shilton -Brinklow - Caithron - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby (loop up to coal pit lane and back to MK) Claybrooke Parva - Claybroke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

wore me out though as I'd done a 22km run 3 days earlier. Maintaining social distance of course...quite easy if you pick quiet routes....


----------



## Vantage (23 Mar 2020)

Vantage said:


> My social cycling group are basically saying bollicks to the virus and we're still meeting up for rides to the cafe.
> The staff thanked us for turning up despite the hysteria going on.
> I've bought a new (2nd hand) tacx trainer and the speed/cadence sensor is being delivered today, purely for getting into shape as I'm way out of it.
> I can understand others reasons for being careful etc but no, I'm not having some bloody nasty bug keep me off the bike. The weather did enough of that this year.



And in other news, I found out this morning that the council have shut down our social rides. Sigh.


----------



## Domus (24 Mar 2020)

Been out this morning for my one lot of exercise, Not too much traffic, a few joggers, dog walkers and a few bikes, mainly solo but two mountain bikers in Harwood so close together I honestly thought they were on a tandem. 
Had a "_Café stop_" at the top of the climb from Belmont to Rivington with two parked cars for company.
I call this pic "Coffee and cake, lockdown style"









ps First outing this year for summer bike, it was lovely.


----------



## lane (24 Mar 2020)

I went out Sunday afternoon and was not happy with the amount of people about and that I was coming into close contact with. Hence cut the ride short and did not get 50 km (not that I need it as have other rides this month). I am thinking about a very early start at the weekend and pick a route I think will be quiet see how that goes.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2020)

My thoughts on the challenge during lockdown . The government adviced allows you to cycle but a line about minimizing time outside sort of makes riding 50km an issue . If the lockdown last just the 3 weeks we will have 2 weekends to get a ride in . However I fear it may last longer .If this occurs I am suggesting everyone gets a bye for April and I will reassess the challenge at that time . I will still log rides for anyone for chooses to carry on riding (I will probably carry on) but do not want to encourage anyone else to do so
There will be no monthly update and no nudge list for the same reason
Stay safe everyone
Edit UK government advice please follow your own governments advice for on continental riders


----------



## Jenkins (25 Mar 2020)

Would completing an extra 50km/50mile/100km ride in the last third of March count for April - I may have done this just in case


----------



## C R (25 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> My thoughts on the challenge during lockdown . The government adviced allows you to cycle but a line about minimizing time outside sort of makes riding 50km an issue . If the lockdown last just the 3 weeks we will have 2 weekends to get a ride in . However I fear it may last longer .If this occurs I am suggesting everyone gets a bye for April and I will reassess the challenge at that time . I will still log rides for anyone for chooses to carry on riding (I will probably carry on) but do not want to encourage anyone else to do so
> There will be no monthly update and no nudge list for the same reason
> Stay safe everyone
> Edit UK government advice please follow your own governments advice for on continental riders


What about making this year's target at least 12 rides of 50km? I know some of you have already achieved it, for the rest of us should be achievable even if we have to skip two or three months. Any thoughts?


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2020)

C R said:


> What about making this year's target at least 12 rides of 50km? I know some of you have already achieved it, for the rest of us should be achievable even if we have to skip two or three months. Any thoughts?


Basically like the government I'm making it up as I go and making plans for a very uncertain future so nothing is ruled out . The amount of time of the lockdown is the key to everything which we don't know for certain so making firm plans is impossible so it's a case of wait and see


----------



## Jon George (26 Mar 2020)

With my Health and Safety PPE on, these are my thoughts: any H&S issue is a question of hazard and risk. The hazards for solo riding are unwittingly spreading contaminated fluids into the environment and/or having an accident. The risks? Well, the first is currently unknown (but in my opinion, even it proves to be moderately high, the only thing you'll contaminate is the road), and the second is negligible (particularly with less traffic on the roads). I shall be continuing with my endeavours, as normal, but it is a decision that lies sorely with the individual. Stay safe. Live long and prosper.


----------



## Vantage (26 Mar 2020)

This^^^

As much as I don't want to get it, I feel the cat is out of the bag and one way or another whether I like it or not, I'm gonna get it despite whatever precautions I take. 
When you consider all the crap and billions of different germs on the roads, staying off them to evade one particular bug seems a bit overkill to me. 
I'm a bit reluctant to stick the bike on the turbo and pedal indoors because the kids are at home now. I know they'll laugh their arses off at me. Erin has already ridiculed me for it. Shannon will no doubt take it a step further.


----------



## Domus (27 Mar 2020)

Out again this morning, a little earlier and went through Walshaw and Edgworth and climbed Green Arms Road for a change and less traffic. 👍
Just before the turn to Green Arms Road I was in a low gear ready for the sharp right turn and short, steep ramp, a chap came past me with a cheery "Good Morning" and then said "You should be burning ME off, I'm 61" I replied "well I'm 65"  
Very quiet again from Belmont to Rivington, a few bikes, joggers and dog walkers on a very sunny morning.


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Mar 2020)

We have just updated our rides for March in the Half century and metric century challenges, but that will be us on hold for a bit. Alison is in the 12 week 'shielding' group, so no outdoor riding and it wouldn't really be cricket for Rob (or Rob and Stig) to go off out leaving her to watch. So we managed to buy a cheap turbo trainer and are currently learning how to use that. We might be able to manage a 50km 'ride' each indoors for April and May, but NO WAY will we manage a century on it! If Alison is allowed out to play before the end of June we will try to pick up again then.


----------



## Vantage (29 Mar 2020)

I set off for a 50k yesterday and got as far as Horwich when rain droplets started falling. 
Lately the seriousness of this covid-19 is starting to sink in (diabetes t1, high blood pressure, cardiovascular disease) and I decided getting a cold at this time probably wasn't a good idea. 
Back home I went. Hmpf. 😠


----------



## Domus (29 Mar 2020)

Top marks for being sensible


----------



## Vantage (29 Mar 2020)

Domus said:


> Top marks for being sensible


That's the first time anyone's accused me of that!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2020)

C R said:


> What about making this year's target at least 12 rides of 50km? I know some of you have already achieved it, for the rest of us should be achievable even if we have to skip two or three months. Any thoughts?


That's effectively what the Lunacy Challenge is, except it is for _13 _rides of an arbitrary distance. You are welcome to switch to that.

With the COVID situation getting worse I have decided to drop out of this year's '50' challenge and focus on getting the best possible Lunacy Challenge result later in the year if/when longer rides become less of an issue.

Until then I will stick to doing local rides of no more than an hour to get some fresh air and will do harder sessions on my turbo trainer to get fit.

Stay healthy everyone and (hopefully!) see you for the 2021 Half Century Challenge.


----------



## C R (31 Mar 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's effectively what the Lunacy Challenge is, except it is for _13 _rides of an arbitrary distance. You are welcome to switch to that.
> 
> With the COVID situation getting worse I have decided to drop out of this year's '50' challenge and focus on getting the best possible Lunacy Challenge result later in the year if/when longer rides become less of an issue.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan, though maybe we are lucky and we can resume normal business by the end of April, I am feeling positive today.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Apr 2020)

Why not give everyone who cannot ride in April a free pass. Those who can ride, carry on as normal.

By May, it looks like some restrictions will start being lifted.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Apr 2020)

April done this morning. Very quiet out there, I stuck to the roads and avoided Windsor Great Park which can be very busy (though they have shut all the car parks, so maybe not now). Cold it was, with Garmin saying 1C as I went out through Chobham, felt like it too. A little over 32 miles, and I despite much reduced mileage as a result of being self isolated for 2 weeks, I'm reckoning on being OK for the cycle commute to work in the morning.


----------



## Domus (1 Apr 2020)

Very quiet here also, new route for me, Holcombe Hill from the Greenmount side into Haslingden, up to Edenfield then the road to Owd Betts. I could count the cars that went past me on the fingers of one hand. Down into Rochdale then Bury and home. Never done Holcombe Hill from that side before a nice change with a completely different perspective. Very few bikes spotted, couple of dog walkers and only three joggers. 
Blooming cold wind


----------



## 13 rider (1 Apr 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Why not give everyone who cannot ride in April a free pass. Those who can ride, carry on as normal.
> 
> By May, it looks like some restrictions will start being lifted.


More or less that's what's I'm thinking . In theory UK lockdown ends with 2 weekends left in April which should give most of us a chance to get a ride in .But I fear in will last longer . I do not yet want to issue a free pass yet ,but anyone who can't get a ride in for genuine reason ie health issues or different government restrictions will get a bye for April but at the moment I would prefer to do it case by case


----------



## footloose crow (1 Apr 2020)

1 April : 54K ride (route is on 'Your Ride today thread'). Didn't set out to go that far but not unhappy to know the pressure is off for April.

Truro- Probus - Tregony- Ruan Lanihorne - Treconk- Philleigh - King Harry Ferry - Point - Devoran - Bissoe - Twelveheads - Chacewater - Greenbottom - Threemilestone - Truro. 

A list of place names that means little to anyone who doesn't live here, but I like the sounds they make when you say them. Named after characters from a fantasy swords and sorcery novel (there are other explanations).


----------



## Slick (4 Apr 2020)

For the time being I reckon I can keep going just by changing the initial direction I head when I leave the house. It does mean heading straight over hills right away which I would prefer to avoid until I was warmed up but I am straight into a maze of single track lanes that zigzag for miles. I'm not on Facebook, but apparently some local farmers are appealing for a bit of common sense from people as fences are being damaged and gates left open. Obviously neither problems caused by cycling, so I will hopefully be able to continue unimpeded for the moment. I'll update the ride thread later today as I'm heading out this morning hoping to get a qualifying ride in for April. 👍


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2020)

April's done a quick blast round my Wymeswold loop 31.4 miles at 18mph . This may be my only one this month as I am trying to cut my my mileage 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## gavgav (4 Apr 2020)

I’ve made the decision to stick to rides of about 1 hr in length, whilst we are on lockdown. I’m guessing this will mean me missing out on April, but will have to wait and see.

This is in no way a criticism of anyone who decides to do the longer rides, it’s purely my personal decision.

Stay well everyone.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Apr 2020)

April Done.

This may or may not be the only ride I get in this month, I shall see how things go beyond Easter Monday. The cabin fever, good weather and general Zwift racing malaise made the decision to venture out very easy. I set off at midday in pleasant sunshine and a gentle breeze, heading west through the south Derbyshire lanes towards Burton.
Before I knew it I was at the old burton bridge, 18 miles in, turning right and immediately up the mile long climb that is Ashby Road. Then after a few miles it was up Greysich Lane, a local climbing “delicacy” in these parts with a 15%ish max gradient. Nabbed a VV square at the top of here before dropping down into Hartshorne.

One more long drag out of Hartshorne and then it was a left turn down heath lane into Smisby and then the ghost town of Ashby. Before long I was back home, the last few miles a blur, 37 miles in just over two hours.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> I’ve made the decision to stick to rides of about 1 hr in length, whilst we are on lockdown. I’m guessing this will mean me missing out on April, but will have to wait and see.
> 
> This is in no way a criticism of anyone who decides to do the longer rides, it’s purely my personal decision.
> 
> Stay well everyone.


I have been wrestling with my conscience on what is an appropriate distance ,to me a 50km seems acceptable but in a quandary as to what to do regarding the century challenges . Its a personal choice as stated in other posts if the UK lockdown continues for the whole if April I think everyone should get a bye and we carry on when we can . I understand everbody makes there own decision as to what is or is not personally acceptable and I do not want to encourage anyone to ride further than they feel comfortable with for the sake of this challenge


----------



## steverob (4 Apr 2020)

Went out with the intention of trying to go as far as I could distance-wise without getting far from home. Planned a route that for the most part didn't leave my home town and didn't repeat itself either - this came to about 35km, but I knew there were plenty of opportunities to divert and loop around areas to add on extra distance as I went (and as I felt like it). At no point would I be more than 5km from home and for most of the ride it was more like 2-3km, plus it was all in built-up areas that had footpaths alongside the road meaning that I could still walk back home without too much problem if I did get a mechanical etc.

After adding a number of extra loops, I got back to quite near my start point and checked my GPS - it surprised me to find I was already at 46.5km! Given that I'd done less than 2 hours riding, I thought this was too good an opportunity to miss to do 50km. Decided that I should add on an extra loop and that might just be enough - as it was, I was still 300m short, so had to go up and down my road two more times just to make sure!


----------



## Slick (4 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> I have been wrestling with my conscience on what is an appropriate distance ,to me a 50km seems acceptable but in a quandary as to what to do regarding the century challenges . Its a personal choice as stated in other posts if the UK lockdown continues for the whole if April I think everyone should get a bye and we carry on when we can . I understand everys makes there own decision as to what is or is not personally acceptable and I do not want to encourage anyone to ride further than they feel comfortable with for the sake of this challenge


I think we are all sensible enough to make our own decisions depending upon our own circumstances. I feel reasonably lucky to live in the foothills and be immediately in the middle of nowhere as soon as I leave the house. I also have to go to the sorting office to pick up post and feel using my bike to do that is not so indefensible. As for the challenge, it has got me out more than once but for now it's not so much the challenge that is getting me out but the long ours of doing very little inbetween rides that ensures I get out as much as I can within the current guidance about staying healthy and keeping others safe.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> I have been wrestling with my conscience on what is an appropriate distance ,to me a 50km seems acceptable but in a quandary as to what to do regarding the century challenges . Its a personal choice as stated in other posts if the UK lockdown continues for the whole if April I think everyone should get a bye and we carry on when we can . I understand everys makes there own decision as to what is or is not personally acceptable and I do not want to encourage anyone to ride further than they feel comfortable with for the sake of this challenge


Agreed.


----------



## tallliman (5 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> I have been wrestling with my conscience on what is an appropriate distance ,to me a 50km seems acceptable but in a quandary as to what to do regarding the century challenges . Its a personal choice as stated in other posts if the UK lockdown continues for the whole if April I think everyone should get a bye and we carry on when we can . I understand everbody makes there own decision as to what is or is not personally acceptable and I do not want to encourage anyone to ride further than they feel comfortable with for the sake of this challenge



Completely agree, I'm limiting myself to about 50km for rides as feel that for me that is about right. Everyone else's view may be different here. I would add that, from my perspective, for those who don't feel they can/should go outside for that duration should feel free to qualify a ride indoors.


----------



## aferris2 (6 Apr 2020)

Ride done for April. We are just moving in to a warmer spell, so now that the temperature has reached the 20's its warm enough to venture out! I'm not happy riding on the main road (the A1!) here even though there is almost no traffic. Just about the only things using the road are (small) road trains - they only have two trailers instead of three or four. Kept to the tourist loop around the knoll and up to the top of the hill on the road out to mount Franklin.


----------



## Jon George (6 Apr 2020)

Acquired a daft injury a week ago - I reached over the back of the sofa to retrieve something and jammed a corner into my ribs. I don't think any ribs are cracked (hopefully just internal bruising), but it means I've had to semi-isolate as I don't want to risk getting a chest infection, let alone Covid-19. (This also means, reluctantly, I have had to take time off from my part-time job in the NHS - which is about as painful a thing to do as my ribs! Hopefully, I'll have recovered enough to get a 50 k in for April.)


----------



## Domus (6 Apr 2020)

Re traced my steps from Friday as far as Owd Betts, then explored the Ashworth Valley, one car and two bikes before I hit the main road at Heywood. Halfway down the valley I hit a short, sharp shower just as the hill turned very steep, combined with a strong side wind it was a slow and twitchy descent . Much quieter than Norden though. Few bikes, one jogger two dog walkers.
I suspect the Mercedes Sport, with his mate on his bumper in an SUV, at warp speed on the Rochdale to Edenfield Road was not going shopping. 
Although they might have had frozen food on board and were desparate to get it in the freezer.............It's true officer


----------



## 13 rider (6 Apr 2020)

Jon George said:


> Acquired a daft injury a week ago - I reached over the back of the sofa to retrieve something and jammed a corner into my ribs. I don't think any ribs are cracked (hopefully just internal bruising), but it means I've had to semi-isolate as I don't want to risk getting a chest infection, let alone Covid-19. (This also means, reluctantly, I have had to take time off from my part-time job in the NHS - which is about as painful a thing to do as my ribs! Hopefully, I'll have recovered enough to get a 50 k in for April.)


Get well soon


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2020)

Domus said:


> I suspect the Mercedes Sport, with his mate on his bumper in an SUV, at warp speed on the Rochdale to Edenfield Road was not going shopping.
> Although they might have had frozen food on board and were desparate to get it in the freezer.............It's true officer


Sounds horribly familiar...! 



ColinJ said:


> I nearly got squelched up there*** riding back towards Rochdale on the _North West Passage _in the dark in Feb 2007. Jenson Button #1 was being chased by Jenson Button #2 at extreme speed. The first car passed within about 2 feet of me. His rival was so tight up his *rse that I don't think he even saw me and passed within a few inches of me. The shockwave blew me sideways off the road. It was a very near miss and it really put me off night riding.
> 
> *** Actually, it might have been the hill before, between Blackburn and Haslingden


----------



## lane (6 Apr 2020)

Decided to do a 50 km yesterday. Went out Sunday evening about 8pm saw about 3 people on the whole ride and virtually no traffic. No risk to myself or anyone else. Went out through the edge of Kegwoth and skirted East Leake but generally planned the route to minimise travelling through built up areas as much as possible. Sunday evening is normally quiet but this was on a whole other level. Did not see another cyclist.


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Apr 2020)

April done, just round local lanes without getting too far from home. My plan was to keep turning right then left until I had enough miles which worked quite well. 53.12km done


----------



## iandg (7 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That's effectively what the Lunacy Challenge is, except it is for _13 _rides of an arbitrary distance. You are welcome to switch to that.
> 
> With the COVID situation getting worse I have decided to drop out of this year's '50' challenge and focus on getting the best possible Lunacy Challenge result later in the year if/when longer rides become less of an issue.
> 
> ...



I'm not riding outdoors at all and have bought a turbo. Unless lockdown finishes before the end of the month I'm out of the challenge. My one outdoor exercise a day is an hours dog walk. Stay safe all.


----------



## Domus (9 Apr 2020)

Mixing it up I found Green Arms Road through Chapeltown even more quiet than usual, no bikes at all seen until Belmont. Foolishly I decided to go through Adlington to the A6 and then follow the A6 to Farnworth, no bikes but plenty of cars and a headwind. Will avoid in future. Back to the maps to mix it up some more. A very hard won point in the headwind.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Apr 2020)

iandg said:


> I'm not riding outdoors at all and have bought a turbo. Unless lockdown finishes before the end of the month I'm out of the challenge. My one outdoor exercise a day is an hours dog walk. Stay safe all.



I'm in a similar position.
Now it's just me and the dog, my allowed daily exercise is committed to his walk.
Plus there is the point that to do a 50km ride means me being out on the roads for the thick end of three hours, which I can't justify in the current situation. I'm not passing judgment on others here, but that's my personal call.
I've already done a 50km+ ride on the turbo this month, which isn't ideal but it's kept the legs turning.

Watching the news tonight it seems extremely unlikely that the restrictions will be lifted this month (or next month for that matter) so that means I'm not going to to get a qualifying outdoor ride in.


----------



## Vantage (10 Apr 2020)

Similar situation here...
Daily outing for exercise is combined with taking the short arsed, fluffy eared, podgy little pudding for a walk/ride.
And if Pam's busy I'll l take the dog. 




*hides from Pam


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2020)

@NorthernDave respect for doing 50km on a turbo . I can certainly see the restrictions lasted all of April in which case I feel we all will get a bye for April and fingers crossed for May


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2020)

@Vantage I hope Pam dosnt read your post or your in real trouble


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Apr 2020)

Made the most of this sunny Good Friday and set out for a steady potter round the lanes of Market Bosworth, though not before riding down the lanes and villages on the way to Hinckley. Steady was the word of the ride- I was looking for active recovery after last night’s Zwift Team Time Trial, choosing to soak in the sun, and some much needed vitamin D rather than look at numbers virtual riding in a red hot garage!
It was just stunning to be out today- wall to wall beautiful sunshine which made the picturesque little villages and countryside with the blossoming trees and flowers just resplendent. There were plenty out and and about today- even down the quiet lanes as I suspected they would- but everyone was observing the rules and maintaining their distance so all was good. Stopped briefly at Shenton to take a couple of pics and then made my way back north towards home- even racing (and beating) a train along the Battlefield line!

Before I knew it I was back home, 36 miles to the good. Great ride.
https://strava.app.link/u1ObDRBzz5


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Apr 2020)

Nipped out again today for another sunny potter around the north of the county (and into Notts). Called my ride on strava “Planes,” Trains and Automobiles- on my travels I saw 2 of the three so that’s good enough for me! I did see a boat as well so that kind of makes up for it I guess.
The cycling? Oh yeah. 33.4 miles in 1:53 along flat and gently rolling terrain as active recovery from yesterday’s Zwift sweatfest! Another point.


----------



## tallliman (12 Apr 2020)

Chris Doyle said:


> Nipped out again today for another sunny potter around the north of the county (and into Notts). Called my ride on strava “Planes,” Trains and Automobiles- on my travels I saw 2 of the three so that’s good enough for me! I did see a boat as well so that kind of makes up for it I guess.
> The cycling? Oh yeah. 33.4 miles in 1:53 along flat and gently rolling terrain as active recovery from yesterday’s Zwift sweatfest! Another point.



Also did 50km today but because I went round the North of the airfield, I saw many aircraft in the aeropark!! Didn't see any cars on the a50 though when I went over it or the a453!


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Apr 2020)

tallliman said:


> Also did 50km today but because I went round the North of the airfield, I saw many aircraft in the aeropark!! Didn't see any cars on the a50 though when I went over it or the a453!


Yeah I saw you were out, looks like about an hour before me. Definitely weird up there without the hustle and bustle! Never thought of going there, or even up to DHL!


----------



## tallliman (12 Apr 2020)

Yeah, it was super quiet on the roads round there. So nice to not have to worry about cars as much on those roads.


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2020)

Chris Doyle said:


> Made the most of this sunny Good Friday and set out for a steady potter round the lanes of Market Bosworth, though not before riding down the lanes and villages on the way to Hinckley. Steady was the word of the ride- I was looking for active recovery after last night’s Zwift Team Time Trial, choosing to soak in the sun, and some much needed vitamin D rather than look at numbers virtual riding in a red hot garage!
> It was just stunning to be out today- wall to wall beautiful sunshine which made the picturesque little villages and countryside with the blossoming trees and flowers just resplendent. There were plenty out and and about today- even down the quiet lanes as I suspected they would- but everyone was observing the rules and maintaining their distance so all was good. Stopped briefly at Shenton to take a couple of pics and then made my way back north towards home- even racing (and beating) a train along the Battlefield line!
> 
> Before I knew it I was back home, 36 miles to the good. Great ride.
> ...


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2020)

very familiar those last two photos Haven’t been that way recently.Have been keeping my rides short and close to home recently.I really will have to up the mileage a bit.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> very familiar those last two photos Haven’t been that way recently.Have been keeping my rides short and close to home recently.I really will have to up the mileage a bit.


They were over the brook at shenton, simply stunning


----------



## Domus (15 Apr 2020)

New route today, turned left onto the Grane Road at Holden Wood, headed towards Blackburn, more climbing than I expected and more traffic than I expected. Much better after turning for home towards Crowthorne across the moor. Climbed up to Affetside on the Roman Road, steep ramps  and a poor surface then down into Harwood and climbed up on the road son in law was knocked off on the other week. Lots of bikes out in the sunshine, all solo riders apart from a young couple on mountain bikes. First ride of the year in shorts , long sleeved jersey though, cold toes on the long descents might invest in toe covers


----------



## footloose crow (15 Apr 2020)

62 k ride Truro to Goss Moor and back - second 50k plus this month. Will try not to do anymore although the ones are very quiet here. I don't even see other cyclists.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2020)

Domus said:


> New route today, turned left onto the Grane Road at Holden Wood, headed towards Blackburn, more climbing than I expected and more traffic than I expected.


@Globalti has been warning us about the traffic on the Grane Rd for years. I imagine that it got a lot worse since the M65 junction was built? I have a vague memory of riding up the Grane Rd about 30 years ago and I don't remember it being too bad then.



Domus said:


> Much better after turning for home towards Crowthorne across the moor.


I like the look of that road but don't fancy the Grane Rd so I will probably never go up there, unless I can find a quieter way of getting to it.


----------



## Domus (15 Apr 2020)

Andrew uses that road the other way on his Friday Night ride to Blackpool, totally different in the daytime, views across to Darwen Tower and the road contours the hillside. I recommend it to the House. 
Not sure I will ride the Grane Road again, might go up through Crowthorne to the top then turn around. Will study the map for an alternative. 👍


----------



## Globalti (15 Apr 2020)

Yes the Grane has become a horrible rat-run since they finished the M65. You often see big HGVs nipping over there despite the 7.5 ton limit and occasionally you see cyclists racing desperately over. In traffic-free conditions it's quite a good ride as it has long fast descents each side.


----------



## Domus (15 Apr 2020)

On Andrew's night ride we reach the Grane Road about 03.00 on Saturday morning, then a pitch black, fast descent to Guide then McDonalds at Whitebirk.
We know how to live.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2020)

Another 50km ride this afternoon, all within a 5 mile radius of home, which is quite impressive considering how limited I am by the North Sea to the south & east, and the rivers Orwell to the west & Deben to the north east.


----------



## Jon George (16 Apr 2020)

A basic ride to Felixstowe and back. There were a tremendous number of cyclist about - including at least a dozen family groups on what appeared to be new bikes. (Perhaps they've been sitting in sheds somewhere. The bikes, not the families.)
I paused to eat (to off-set the begins of a bonk) and took this.


----------



## footloose crow (16 Apr 2020)

Another 50k ride coast to coast. My diary has Audax events every couple of weeks form now on. Oh well ....the roads will still be there when this is over.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2020)

So as expected the UK lockdown has been extended beyond the the end of April . In the interest of keeping as many people in the challenge as possible when something like normality returns I propose April is a bye for anyone who feels they do not want to be outside riding 50kms during the lockdown 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## steverob (18 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> So as expected the UK lockdown has been extended beyond the the end of April . In the interest of keeping as many people in the challenge as possible when something like normality returns I propose April is a bye for anyone who feels they do not want to be outside riding 50kms during the lockdown
> Stay safe everyone


While I don't need the bye, because I did manage a 50km ride at the start of April just riding in loops around my home town, I do fully support this being an option to those who need it.

Even then I'll admit I did feel a little uncomfortable doing that ride, despite only being out of my house for less than two hours (it's surprising how much faster you can go compared to usual when you're only riding on flat, wide, local roads with little traffic) and I can't see myself adding any extra points to my total this month. In fact I've only ridden indoors since then (though that was partially because I had a bad back over Easter) and if I do head out any time soon, it'll be just a quick pootle for maybe 10-15 miles at most.


----------



## Domus (19 Apr 2020)

Another new route today, had a cross wind all day, through Rawtenstall to Dunnockshaw then turned up Crown Point Road towards the Singing Ringing Tree, yes it is a thing. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singing_Ringing_Tree_(Panopticons)
Down to Lumb and Newchurch and back home through Ramsbottom. Lots of bikes mostly solo riders. More cars than I expected.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2020)

Set out after lunch with no plans found myself heading to St Bernards Abbey so carried on and completed my standard 50km loop while enjoying the sunshine . Loads of family's out on bikes good to see but it did my the single track lane from Belton to Shepshed at lot busier than normal


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2020)

Domus said:


> Another new route today, had a cross wind all day, through Rawtenstall to Dunnockshaw then turned up Crown Point Road towards the Singing Ringing Tree, yes it is a thing. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singing_Ringing_Tree_(Panopticons)
> Down to Lumb and Newchurch and back home through Ramsbottom. Lots of bikes mostly solo riders. More cars than I expected.


I was a bit disappointed when I rode up there a few years back. I did a detour down to the panopticon, which did look good, but wind conditions were not right for producing the eerie sounds that sometimes come from the structure...


----------



## Houthakker (19 Apr 2020)

Got a second qualifying ride in this month, in lovely conditions. Roads really quiet, saw lots of solo cyclists and walkers, no peletons. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2020)

Is it too late to post up my rides for this year's challenge?
I have realised that I have been trying to make sure at least some of my rides qualify each month!

How many members are in the challenge this year?


----------



## Fiona R (21 Apr 2020)

Katherine said:


> Is it too late to post up my rides for this year's challenge?
> I have realised that I have been trying to make sure at least some of my rides qualify each month!
> 
> How many members are in the challenge this year?


I'm coming back to grovel to see if I'm allowed back in, 100km and 100 mile challenges I have had to let go. I'm just about OK with 50 km. You got rides each month Katherine you're in surely! 🌈🚴‍♂️


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2020)

Never too late @Katherine your always welcome just post away 
Up the end of March we had 32 riders fully posted up when thing went a bit odd due to the lockdown. Everyone gets a bye for April ,However 14 of us have managed an outside and I rider has done a turbo ride which is allowed under lockdown ,Hopefully May will return to some normality .
@Cranky Knee Girl welcome back as well


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> However 14 of us have managed an outside and I rider has done a turbo ride which is allowed under lockdown



I have a 50km on a turbo logged so can I add that to the three proper ones I’ve done this month?


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> I have a 50km on a turbo logged so can I add that to the three proper ones I’ve done this month?


Hi @Noodle Legs yes for lockdown only turbo rides count . The challenge is a yearly one Jan to Dec to qualify for a bronze Star but you can join anytime for a bit of motivation . If you have done rides over 50km in Jan to Mar you can post them as well and your in for the year 
Just noticed your location I'm over in Anstey and a few of us local Ccers sometimes meet up for rides based around Bosworth under normal condition I post the rides in the recreational rides we section


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> Hi @Noodle Legs yes for lockdown only turbo rides count . The challenge is a yearly one Jan to Dec to qualify for a bronze Star but you can join anytime for a bit of motivation . If you have done rides over 50km in Jan to Mar you can post them as well and your in for the year
> Just noticed your location I'm over in Anstey and a few of us local Ccers sometimes meet up for rides based around Bosworth under normal condition I post the rides in the recreational rides we section


That’s good to know- however it would seem I’ve done a few rides with you already, including a trip up to Yorkshire staying in a cottage while we watched the world championships lol


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> That’s good to know- however it would seem I’ve done a few rides with you already, including a trip up to Yorkshire staying in a cottage while we watched the world championships lol


No can't place you 
When did you change your username ? I should have recognised the bike


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> No can't place you
> When did you change your username ? I should have recognised the bike


Changed it last night, when you initially sign up for CC they advise you not to use your full name, however it’s taken me 8 years to realise this and I quite fancied a change anyway!


----------



## Domus (23 Apr 2020)

Very quiet on Green Arms Road and over to Rivington, a few bikes and a couple of motorbikes. My quickest ever climb from The Black Dog to the top at Spitlers Edge, I suspect the gentle Easterly helped a bit


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Apr 2020)

Got out in the beautiful Friday afternoon sun for a warm spin through the local lanes down to Atherstone. After a few hard days crunching numbers Zwifting in a warm garage I figured I would do a spot of active recovery in the fresh air, my first in 12 days.
Next to no wind, no cloud, the countryside looking magnificent in this gorgeous weather, it was a nice end to the afternoon indeed. The legs were definitely feeling it however despite a minimal effort on my behalf and a rest day now awaits. Just under 43 hot ones today.


----------



## Domus (25 Apr 2020)

A lovely sunny morning with a light wind tempted me out again. Holcombe Hill is becoming a favourite during the lockdown, very quiet and cracking views across the valley. The climb up to Owd Betts was into what little wind there was, so was a tester this morning. Got a chill on the descent to Norden 50 + Kph for a few minutes 
Came past Asda in Pilsworth and the queue to get in snaked all around the car park


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Apr 2020)

I only log one 50km ride each month, but I usually ride more. I was out early this morning and had got 20km under the wheels and arrived at the bakery as she was unlocking the doors. 

Having a cake and a coffee under my belt was what I needed to carry on for the next 30km. Its still chilly in the morning. When dawn came, the sunlight and clear sky were a long way off. I was surrounded by cloud. The only solution was to pedal faster to keep warm. There are plenty of foxes, deer, rabbits and hawks around at the moment. I also saw 2 storks flying over and a badger in a field. I really need a GoPro. 

A nice ride and I need to keep reminding myself that it is still very early in the year and there is still a lot of cycling to come.


----------



## Slick (26 Apr 2020)

I've finally updated the thread, apologies for the delay for anyone keeping track. There was quite a mixture of rides where I was never always 100% sure where I was with the worst example of that being when I was so frustrated one day when working from home that I decided I deserved a lunchtime ride when halfway round my usual loop my boss called me to say he needed a Skype meeting. I blagged it as I thought I could get a shortcut home but I got lost in the hills as it's just a maze of lanes and had to fall him back and declare myself.  Thankfully he found it hilarious and agreed to delay the meeting by an hour until I could get home. At least it meant another point. 

Probably the biggest single reason for most of the additional rides is I'm still going into work Tuesdays and Thursdays to pick up the post and to make sure it gets to whomever needs it. I don't usually claim those rides as there is 8 hours between home and away but now I'm in work for only slightly longer than your average cafe stop and the extra couple of km's I'm doing to actually pick up the mail is just enough to get them to qualify. It's also a welcome relief from loops close to home, and the weather has obviously been amazing for this early in the year so hopefully we will continue to benefit from that.


----------



## gavgav (26 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> So as expected the UK lockdown has been extended beyond the the end of April . In the interest of keeping as many people in the challenge as possible when something like normality returns I propose April is a bye for anyone who feels they do not want to be outside riding 50kms during the lockdown
> Stay safe everyone


That’s much appreciated and a sensible idea


----------



## aferris2 (27 Apr 2020)

Second ride for April completed although this was more for the Lunacy challenge. Lockdown is beginning to be relaxed here in WA so I wanted to get out before the roads get too busy. Lovely sunny day today so wanted to get out before it starts to get cold. We're heading into autumn so it's only going to get colder from now on. Only 2 other bikes spotted today (and about 7 cars) so it is really quiet here. Need to start heading north to find the warmth again, but it's probably going to be at least a month before were allowed to do that.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Apr 2020)

@Rob and Alison .Well done on turbo rides .As Alison is in the 12 week shielding group a turbo ride will be accepted until this period end so May and possible June if you don't have time in June for an outside ride
Is anyone else under the 12 week shielding measures . I will consider byes if you let me know if you can't do a ride on a turbo .
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Rob and Alison (27 Apr 2020)

We reckon we bought one of the last available cheap/basic turbo trainers available at the start of lockdown, when we realised Alison is in the shielding group. Having never entertained the idea of one before we weren't confident of keeping up with these challenges, but we rigged up our old Cateye computers to the back wheels and haven't found it too bad at all, so over the last two weekends we have completed the half and metric century challenges for April. Keeping up runs of [now] 43 months half and 23 full metric per month. Sadly though Stig is out as he cant ride the turbo yet.


----------



## Rob and Alison (27 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> @Rob and Alison .Well done on turbo rides .As Alison is in the 12 week shielding group a turbo ride will be accepted until this period end so May and possible June if you don't have time in June for an outside ride
> Is anyone else under the 12 week shielding measures . I will consider byes if you let me know if you can't do a ride on a turbo .



Thanks for that @13 rider we have got on a lot better than we ever would have thought with the turbo so we should be able to keep up until Alison is allowed to play outside again.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2020)

Vantage said:


> Nothing from me this month unfortunately.


Your not the only one ,no need to worry though your still in as April has been declared a bye month . Hopefully some sort of normality will return soon


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2020)

A day off work on the 1st . It just had to be done ,Mays banker done did my standard loop out to St Bernards Abbey


----------



## Jon George (1 May 2020)

I got about 5 miles into today's ride and realised I'd forgotten my tool-kit. This was immediately followed by remembering I'd spent my childhood cycling everywhere without inner-tubes, tools etc and decided to roll the die and press on. 
I'm glad I did, one the better rides I've done.
I was, however, racing the rain towards the end ...


----------



## footloose crow (1 May 2020)

1 May. 50k (58k in fact) ticked off for May. I did Truro to somewhere east of Truro (near Stithians but I was lost most of the time) to Zelah to Truro. 

Thinking about the lunacy challenge for this year. Corona permitting. Have two 100k rides this year at the moment. If restrictions lifted in June would mean 11 rides in six months, roughly one per fortnight. Doable I think.


----------



## Vantage (2 May 2020)

When it rains it pours. Or so the saying goes. Well it didn't rain today, but it sure as s**t poured with bad luck.
I'd devised a route to get me a nice 50k ride with change to spare and set off happy as Larry a little after 12pm.
Larry didn't stay happy for long and after only 1 mile having climbed into the moors, I was puking my guts up by the side of the road. I've recently had problems with the cold getting to me and making me ill and today's wind was bloody cold. After cleaning my right arm and glove I set off again towards Belmont, along Stones Bank Road, past Boltons famous dogging spot (I wasn't propositioned) and onto Greens Arms Road into Entwistle.






I keep reading all these lovely reports of car free quiet roads here and farcebook etc. No evidence of that today as every halfwit with a driving license was out using the roads as racetracks.
The next set of events are hazy at best due to fighting low glucose levels, dizzy spells, lack of energy etc.
At about 15 miles I had my 2nd bout of puking my guts up and this one was even more violent than the first. Didn't know the human stomach could hold that much liquid. This one went over my left arm, glove, shoe and handlebar. Lovely.





Some moo cows





Deres de udder moo cows





About a second later, a billion cars seemed to pass me one after the other

Somewhere around the back of Darwen is where more things went wrong. I missed a turnoff. No probs I thought and set to getting the little Garmin to reroute me back to the track I was following. Sigh. Needless to say, I've decided to save up for a Wahoo. I must've spent a good hour riding up and down the same effing hills countless times before the ba**ard finally got to me and I cancelled the rest of the ride.
I rode straight through Darwen towards Bolton on the main road and that pretty much killed any enthusiasm I had for cycling.
But wait, there's more!
As I got to the top of the A666 my arse started to hurt. Then it hurt some more. Then it got damn painful and then it was so bad that I chose to get off and walk for a bit. Walk? I was hobbling at snail pace such was the pain. I tried rolling down the hill towards Greens Arms Road but could barely sit on the bike. Up the other side and finally I thought I could maybe ride with one leg doing the work. Nope. As I rolled off I tried to lift my left leg onto the pedal. I don't think I've ever experienced pain like it before and before I knew it I was on the road in a tangled mess yellig in agony. I just about managed to free my legs and crawled over to the grass verge before I could be hit by a car and just lay there for a few minutes wondering what to do. Called mum to ask if anyone had a car big enough to fit the bike in as it's kinda long compared to some road/race bikes. She'd call me back.
A few minutes later a chap parked up behind me asking if I was ok. He'd seen me earlier and thought I'd been hit or something. I explained my situation and he offered to take me home! He even carried the bike up the steps to my front door for me due to my walking issues. I gave him my last fifteen quid from my wallet wishing it was more and wished him well. Not many people in the world like that.
Jeez I'm in s**t shape. 

2 miles short of 50k. Meh.


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2020)

Vantage said:


> When it rains it pours. Or so the saying goes. Well it didn't rain today, but it sure as s**t poured with bad luck.
> I'd devised a route to get me a nice 50k ride with change to spare and set off happy as Larry a little after 12pm.
> Larry didn't stay happy for long and after only 1 mile having climbed into the moors, I was puking my guts up by the side of the road. I've recently had problems with the cold getting to me and making me ill and today's wind was bloody cold. After cleaning my right arm and glove I set off again towards Belmont, along Stones Bank Road, past Boltons famous dogging spot (I wasn't propositioned) and onto Greens Arms Road into Entwistle.
> I keep reading all these lovely reports of car free quiet roads here and farcebook etc. No evidence of that today as every halfwit with a driving license was out using the roads as racetracks.
> ...


Take it easy @Vantage ! Have you spoken to a Doctor something didn't sound right take care of yourself 
Respect for attempting the ride normally I would admonish people for failing to complete having got so close but certainly not it this case


----------



## Vantage (3 May 2020)

Cold weather/wind is my kryptonite. Its always taken a nasty toll on the old bones. 
The pain in the ass I'm sure was a setup issue. I've recently had the suspension seatpost on for rough riding but swapped it over to the rigid post yesterday. Saddle angle/height was probably out. 
Plus I'm just in crap shape. There's more knots and twists in my nerves and muscles than a fishing net. 
I need a masseuse, a bike fit and a personal trainer......or a new body. Whichever is cheaper


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 May 2020)

Vantage said:


> When it rains it pours. Or so the saying goes. Well it didn't rain today, but it sure as s**t poured with bad luck.
> I'd devised a route to get me a nice 50k ride with change to spare and set off happy as Larry a little after 12pm.
> Larry didn't stay happy for long and after only 1 mile having climbed into the moors, I was puking my guts up by the side of the road. I've recently had problems with the cold getting to me and making me ill and today's wind was bloody cold. After cleaning my right arm and glove I set off again towards Belmont, along Stones Bank Road, past Boltons famous dogging spot (I wasn't propositioned) and onto Greens Arms Road into Entwistle.
> I keep reading all these lovely reports of car free quiet roads here and farcebook etc. No evidence of that today as every halfwit with a driving license was out using the roads as racetracks.
> ...


Wow, hindsight would certainly say “I’d have turned round and gone home after the first puking spell,” but hindsight’s a wonderful thing isn’t it?
Sorry to hear your ride didn’t go well, but credit to you for getting so close despite it all. More importantly, I’m glad you managed to get home ok and hope that you get well soon.


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2020)

That's Aprils total matched with another 50km out to Ragdale and back


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2020)

Another 50km on Tour de Turbo to at least get some miles in while lockdown continues. If by some miracle things get relaxed before the end of May then I'll have to endeavour to get out in the real world but let's see how that goes


----------



## steverob (3 May 2020)

Also did a 50K indoors on Zwift this afternoon, but won't log it in the challenge thread yet - will only do so if I can't get out and do an IRL ride before the end of the month. That shouldn't be a problem usually, but I am a little concerned about the clacking noises coming from the direction of my cassette and the refusal to stay in gear towards the end of a short ride on my outdoor bike yesterday, so hopefully that's not the precursor to further mechanical issues (especially given my nearest open LBS is 7 miles away and up a hill).


----------



## Domus (6 May 2020)

Since pulling my calf on my Couch to 5K regime about 10 days ago I have not done any exercise, so went out this morning hoping to get a 50 K ride for May. However, my calf was not 100% so baled at 23 Kms. Plenty of time I hope to get at least one ride for May.


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2020)

Domus said:


> Since pulling my calf on my Couch to 5K regime about 10 days ago I have not done any exercise, so went out this morning hoping to get a 50 K ride for May. However, my calf was not 100% so baled at 23 Kms. Plenty of time I hope to get at least one ride for May.


Running !! are you mad 5km is much quicker by bike . Fingers crossed for May but plenty of time


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 May 2020)

May done.

A ride out to the northern side of Loughborough to get some VV squares was the target today, forming a loop of sufficient distance to get the job done.

Set off at 2pm once all my homely chores were done and dusted. Riding the cube winter bike as the Trek is in the shop having some TLC, however the hours of this being strapped to the trainer and sweat had clearly taken its toll - it would appear that the winter bike is also in need of a little TLC itself, it was grinding like you wouldn’t believe!

Lots of sunshine but also bits of cloud to break it up, I got round the loop in just over 2 1/2 hours, 42 miles to the good.


----------



## Domus (9 May 2020)

Leg much improved, not 100% so avoided my hilly routes and took the A6 to Heath Charnock, turned for Horwich and took a detour up Babylon Lane to Rivington, through Horwich and couldn't resist the climb up to the Blundell. Calf felt a bit tight so stopped before the top for a photo opportunity at Curly's fishing lake, you can just see the mast on Winter Hill. 51.8 Kms. May done. 👍


----------



## aferris2 (10 May 2020)

May ride done but that seemed very hard work! It's Mothers day in Australia so we had a huge breakfast which hadn't settled properly by the time I started out. Feet were hurting after about 20km because I was wearing thick socks and my shoes aren't big enough when wearing these. Then started to get cramp in my legs. Many stops to try to get things to settle but it only worked for a while each time.
The good news is that the weather was fine. Not too cold, not too windy, and hardly any vehicles on the road. One thing that is special out here though is the countryside. Miles (kilometers) of natural forest with all the smells of eucalyptus and hundreds of birds everywhere. I'm going to miss them when I have to return to the UK. That's not for another 4 months or so (I wonder if I can get an extension to the visa...)


----------



## Slick (10 May 2020)

May done with my new normal post and security run to work. I also completed a very slow but enjoyable qualifying ride with Mrs Slick yesterday. Can't think of a time when I've ever seen as many cyclists out enjoying themselves as I did yesterday which was great to see, I really hope they keep going when lockdown is over. We mixed our usual route up a little bit, once to avoid a stretch of road that Mrs Slick finds a bit fast but to be honest I always find all the drivers on that particular stretch very good and another twice to get out the breeze which she found a bit chilly out of the sun. All in all, it was a very slow run, but I found a couple of add ons to my usual loop that I think I will keep.


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2020)

My thoughts on the easing of England's lockdown .To save confusion turbo rides will count this month but I would like people to try an get an outside ride in .If people are still unsure about riding for too long for this month only I will accept split rides on consecutive days . Anyone in the 12 week shielding group will qualify for a bye for May as I don't know when the 12 weeks started just let me know .Riders based in Scotland ,Wales if you can't get a ride in due to different regulations please let me know . PM if you want and I will consider options to keep you in the same applies to our continental riders 
By June I hope we will back to normal 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## gavgav (16 May 2020)

After taking the April bye (despite no long rides, I got out for lots of short rides and indeed had my biggest monthly mileage ever!) I am back up and running with the challenge and May’s entry done today. So good to be out on a longer ride again.


----------



## 13 rider (16 May 2020)

Well done @gavgav


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 May 2020)

Got the bike back from the shop yesterday- Di2, new BB and chain fitted and looking/feeling like a different machine. So time to nip out and venture into the world of electronic shifting for the first time! However not until after some late drama- went to install my power meter pedals and in doing so created another problem.
You see, I couldn’t get the left hand pedal off for love nor money (and yes, before you say it I know it’s a left hand thread and yes I was turning it the right way!) Penetrating spray overnight, long bars and the old “persuading tool“ would not shift it! After a bit of heat and elbow grease finally it came out and it transpired that when I installed the original pedal even though it was greased and torqued up correctly it was cross threaded! So because I’m a muppet I now need a new crank arm! Luckily my spare 105 silver one came to the rescue - blending superbly with the otherwise all black look- and business picked up. The mission was to pick up VV tiles along the A60 corridor between Loughborough and Nottingham, route already plotted, and just after 2pm I set off. Regular roads for the first ten miles or so but then at Gotham it was time for some tile grabbing! And the second of which was a good slog along a track to the side of the Old Great Central Railway (moor lane) which, would score highly on the hand arm vibration register!
Once that was out the way and normality ensued, I made my way up to the outskirts of Nottingham to grab another outstanding tile before heading back south along the A60 to get the last ones, including one I stupidly missed last week!
Before long I was back in Loughborough which meant uphill back home for the last 10 miles! Putting my new power meter to good use I was able to pace myself nicely up these hills and before I knew it was home, having done just about 51 miles in 2:52. With 2,000ft of climbing and a seeming headwind in every direction it was definitely quite pacey.

A great ride and 2 points in the bag.


----------



## C R (17 May 2020)

May done. At 43 miles this was my longest ride outside of sportives. The new bike being quicker I managed this distance in about the same time I used to do 35miles. I need more miles in the legs, and possibly work on my pacing, as past 35 miles I started to struggle, let's hope for good weather during the summer to keep this up.

Report later in the Your Ride Today thread.


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2020)

It looks like I'm going to be office bound more often than working from home as things start to get back to whatever is considered to be normal which will cut back on the challenge rides. Last week I had Monday off the bike, did 50km+ rides on 4 consecutive days (will be listed at the end of the month) then back to work this weekend. Plus additional 50kms & a 50 miler the previous week.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 May 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Another 50km on Tour de Turbo to at least get some miles in while lockdown continues. If by some miracle things get relaxed before the end of May then I'll have to endeavour to get out in the real world but let's see how that goes



I got out on the bike today - my first outdoor ride since 21st March 

I met up with a friend (socially distanced) and while I enjoyed it, it was hard work and I only did 15 miles. Much as I'd have liked to get a qualifying ride in I just didn't have it in me today.
I've got a day off midweek so might have another try then.


----------



## 13 rider (17 May 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> I got out on the bike today - my first outdoor ride since 21st March
> 
> I met up with a friend (socially distanced) and while I enjoyed it, it was hard work and I only did 15 miles. Much as I'd have liked to get a qualifying ride in I just didn't have it in me today.
> I've got a day off midweek so might have another try then.


Welcome back to the outside . Plenty of time to get a ride in . and you've got your banker turbo ride in


----------



## PatrickPending (18 May 2020)

Not sure how things are challenge wise - hardly managed to cycle at all during April (but ran a total of 212km) - still managed my first longish ride yesterday - 62Km - would have found it a tad difficult to do 50K in an hour during April and don't like spending too much time on the turbo...


----------



## 13 rider (18 May 2020)

PatrickPending said:


> Not sure how things are challenge wise - hardly managed to cycle at all during April (but ran a total of 212km) - still managed my first longish ride yesterday - 62Km - would have found it a tad difficult to do 50K in an hour during April and don't like spending too much time on the turbo...


Basically April became a bye for any who didn't get a ride in so your still in


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2020)

May's ride done in the real world, so I won't have to rely on my turbo ride up the Passo del Stelvio 

Enjoyed it, although it was surprisingly breezy. No records set but it was more about getting a ride in so mission accomplished. Although if I'd realised I was on 51.95km when I got home, I have gone to the end of the street to round it up...


----------



## Domus (20 May 2020)

Scorchio in Sunny Radcliffe so a day off from gardening and off out on the bike. Blooming busy,  Has lockdown been suspended? Several motorbike clubs in evidence in and around Rivington. Lots of cars about everywhere, few bikes and joggers. Leg much improved but avoided steep climbs to avoid further damage to calf muscles.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 May 2020)

Set out again in the hot afternoon sun for a two hour non stop loop to grab some vv tiles in and around Leicester. A cracking ride out, far too hot to slog it out virtual racing on Zwift! The air was full of the smells of either barbecues or “Moroccan herb” wherever I went. Another point for May in the bag. 35 miles.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2020)

Well, I was toying with the idea of getting another ride in over the bank holiday weekend, only to see they're now forecasting 40-50mph winds! 

Mind you, they're normally wrong aren't they?


----------



## AndreaJ (21 May 2020)

The wind is forecast to start here in Shropshire tomorrow afternoon just in time for my ride home from work, I’m hoping they’re wrong I don’t like wind☹️


----------



## steverob (22 May 2020)

Well it looks like I'm not going to manage an outdoor 50km ride this month. Don't feel all that comfortable in taking a bye (or using my 50km Zwift ride) as it's not strictly speaking Coronavirus that's preventing me from riding, but rather a mechanical issue - which let's face it, in other years would not have been a legitimate excuse for skipping a month.

Yes, there is a minor link to the outbreak that hasn't worked in my favour, in that because every man and his dog are trying to get their bikes fixed at the same time, I can't actually book my bike into any LBS as they are all quoting at least a two week wait just to even look at it (and that's if you can get hold of them at all, because their phones are constantly engaged), but overall I think I just have to chalk this up as a bit of bad luck.


----------



## 13 rider (22 May 2020)

@steverob . I can understand your point of view regarding what acceptable or not at the end of the day the challenge is not a competition you are just challenging yourself . I would accept a split consecutive day ride turbo or not but the choice is yours if you feel this is fair or not .
Normal service hopefully will be resumed in June and the normal stricter, sticking the rules @13 rider will return


----------



## Willd (24 May 2020)

First try at the 50km challenge. Managed it in under 2hrs which was my target (16.1 mph avg), a bit breezy.


----------



## 13 rider (24 May 2020)

Willd said:


> First try at the 50km challenge. Managed it in under 2hrs which was my target (16.1 mph avg), a bit breezy.


Well done ,that's a pretty decent average


----------



## steverob (25 May 2020)

Determined to stay in this challenge by hook or by crook! Borrowed my wife's bike - a hybrid that's about two sizes too small for me, with bouncy suspension and wide knobbly tyres - but managed to do a 50km ride on it sticking almost solely to cyclepaths. Also had to get up ridiculously early in order to get the ride in, because the Waddesdon Greenway (the path I spent the most time on) is an absolute magnet for off-the-lead dog walkers most of the day (despite it being against the by-laws) and I didn't fancy having to play dodgems with our four legged friends.


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2020)

Well done @steverob true dedication to the challenge


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2020)

How things change, eh? From thinking I was going to struggle to get a qualifying ride in for May, I've now done two 50k rides - my best monthly score for a good while.

Like @steverob above I was also on a different bike - after Saturdays abandoned ride I got the Boardman Pro Carbon out and fettled and by heck it was good to get out on it again.

A very similar route to my last 50k, in absolutely glorious wall to wall sunshine, but with a moving average speed 1.2 mph quicker - that'll be the bike.


----------



## tallliman (25 May 2020)

I've spent this period trying to explore the local area a bit more than normal. Its quite amazing how much scenery and variety there is here in the East Midlands. Some steep climbs, some rolling roads and so pan flat pootle traps. Really enjoying the riding at the moment.

Today's ride took me out through Ulverscroft, Anstey, Rothley and then a wide loop back. Need to get out toward Great Dalby again, see John O'Gaunt viaduct again.


----------



## Domus (25 May 2020)

What a lovely day 👍 very quiet through Affetside and Crowthorne even the Grane Road was quiet. Lots of bikes in ones and twos, several motorbikes in larger groups, 4s and 5s. Really enjoyed the ride today.


----------



## Katherine (25 May 2020)

I actually rode 50miles today! Feeling very happy. I just looked at last year's challenge to see how long it's been and I haven't ridden that far since September! I'll update the thread next time I'm on the pc.


----------



## Vantage (27 May 2020)

Well done @Katherine for doing a proper half century 
I'm starting to think the days of even doing metric half centuries for me have long gone.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 May 2020)

Bagged another point with a sunny saunter out to Edingale near Tamworth and back towards home through Castle Gresley and Ashby de la Zouch. Cracking day for it. 37.8 miles in 2:09.


----------



## 13 rider (27 May 2020)

Hope your all safe and well it's about time for a update with 1 weekend left in May we have 26 riders fully posted up taking into account byes used for April . Rather than nudge people who haven't posted a ride Im naming those fully posted up so if your not on the list I haven't spotted a ride in May if I miss you out just post below . Fully post up are @13 rider ,@Spinney ,@gavgav ,@aferris2 ,@Jon George ,@NorthernDave ,@Milkfloat ,@Sbudge ,@steveindenmark ,@bruce1530 ,@Bazzer ,@Noodle Legs (@Chris Doyle) ,@Saluki ,@The Bystander ,@tallliman ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@C R ,@Domus ,@Houthakker ,@Jenkins ,@AndreaJ ,@footloose crow and finally @Katherine . I forgot to @Rob and Alison who are in the 12 week shielding group will get a bye for May if that period covers next weekend which I think it does . Here's hoping for a return to normality and I can become the task master I used to be before I went all soft and compassionate it couldn't last


----------



## Jenkins (27 May 2020)

Good to see you're keeping count @13 rider - just in case you'd missed the ones I posted earlier in the month I have another 5 x 50 km & 2 x 50 mile rides to add to the list at the end of the month as back up!


----------



## Domus (28 May 2020)

Scorchio once again in Sunny Radcliffe, garden supplies being delivered so out a little earlier than usual managed 65 Kms with 898 metres of upness.  Stopped for a drink and snack in a lay-by on the B6238 from Burnley to Rawtenstall I was hot and my HR was in the high 170s. It seems the locals use this spot as a fly tipping centre. It stank and the flies were everywhere. I soon pressed on. Back in time for lunch and the 1 tonne bag of gravel and bulk bag of bark didn't arrive 'till teatime. Typical.


----------



## Vantage (29 May 2020)

Once again, I tried and failed. 
The plan was to get to Brindle and back via some offroading (sorry, GRAVEL RIDING ) & onroading but that bloody diabetes had other plans. By the time I reached Tockholes I'd been through my stash of jelly babies and chocolate and decided to turn back home through Belmont again.
It's almost like life doesn't want me to do 50k in one go.


----------



## Vantage (30 May 2020)

I did May today. Finally. However, my exact mileage is unknown because the batteries in the etrex died shortly before getting home.
Planning the route on cycle.travel gave me a 52.5k ride and I followed it to the last inch.
I'll leave it in @13 rider 's capable hands as to whether it's allowed or not.







STOP PRESS!!! 
Having uploaded to RwGPS, the etrex recorded 50.8k before the batteries died.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2020)

Well, I got another qualifying ride in today - that's 3 this month!
I can't remember last time I reached such giddy heights.
If things carry on like this I'll be catching @13 rider up with my points tally 

Really enjoyed it, and absolutely glorious weather again for a bike ride.


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2020)

@Vantage it's bad news I'm afraid as your still in the challenge 
At the end of the day you are sure you've riden the distance then that's good enough for me . Your really only challenge yourself . Well done on battling on against the odds to get a ride in


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 May 2020)

Concluded a good month’s outdoor cycling with a sunny spin around the roads of North Notts/ South Yorks, forming a loop through the likes of Doncaster, Finningley and Bawtry to name but a few. Heading out of Bawtry towards Harworth I hit a big piece of glass big enough to blow out my tyre, a 3/4 inch gash was the result of that episode!
Thinking quickly I used a scab puncture patch to fill the hole and replaced the also-gashed tube and winged it for the 10 miles back to shireoaks and the safety of my waiting car. A cracking day for it, fresh breezes, wall to wall sunshine and quite a pacey one by my standards.

50.3 in 2:47.


----------



## Rob and Alison (31 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> Hope your all safe and well it's about time for a update with 1 weekend left in May we have 26 riders fully posted up taking into account byes used for April . Rather than nudge people who haven't posted a ride Im naming those fully posted up so if your not on the list I haven't spotted a ride in May if I miss you out just post below . Fully post up are @13 rider ,@Spinney ,@gavgav ,@aferris2 ,@Jon George ,@NorthernDave ,@Milkfloat ,@Sbudge ,@steveindenmark ,@bruce1530 ,@Bazzer ,@Noodle Legs (@Chris Doyle) ,@Saluki ,@The Bystander ,@tallliman ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@C R ,@Domus ,@Houthakker ,@Jenkins ,@AndreaJ ,@footloose crow and finally @Katherine . I forgot to @Rob and Alison who are in the 12 week shielding group will get a bye for May if that period covers next weekend which I think it does . Here's hoping for a return to normality and I can become the task master I used to be before I went all soft and compassionate it couldn't last



Thanks for the reminder @13rider 
We have both managed a 50km ride this month, just hadn't got around to posting them up, Alison on the Turbo again, and Rob sneaked out on the road for his. We are hoping that we will both be back on the road again in June.
Will update the ride thread now.


----------



## Domus (31 May 2020)

Couldn't resist another sunny day 👍 With the wind from the east I looked out a new route eastwards to hopefully pick up a tail wind on the way back. Up past Hollingworth Lake, lots of queuing for ice creams, then on the road to Toddy, turned left at Walsden for a hot and sweaty 250 metre climb.  Through Bacup and returned home for a late lunch. If I picked up a tail wind I didn't notice.


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2020)

Up to 30 riders fully posted up now


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2020)

A day off on the first of the month so it has to be done . 37 miles around the back of Market Bosworth and home so June in the bag


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jun 2020)

I don’t work Mondays so I have been out too 34.5 miles done.


----------



## steverob (1 Jun 2020)

Oh joy! LBS called and they have a free slot and can see my bike on Thursday. Hopefully it'll turn out to be a quick fix (and they'll have the parts as well), as I have a day off on Friday and am absolutely gagging to get back cycling outdoors again. Cue the weather turning for the worst later in the week...


----------



## tallliman (1 Jun 2020)

Off the mark for the month with a lovely freestyled 40mile ride. Took a wrong turn in Frisby and ended up climbing up a horrid little hill but a lovely tailwind down the ridge.


----------



## Jon George (1 Jun 2020)

A day too good to miss. (To be honest, I was simply out and about, got home, realised I was near to a point, and went out made up the distance with a trip to the shops.)
During these 'interesting' times, I have rediscovered my passion for painting. In particular, poppies. So here's a photo I took that will soon be worked up into an impressionist oil.


----------



## dickyknees (1 Jun 2020)

I know I’m not in the challenge this year but today I completed my first 50 km ride since have simultaneous bilateral total knee replacements. Legs are aching now though!
Knees on March 19. 










Today


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2020)

Well done @dickyknees , good training for 2021


----------



## dickyknees (1 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done @dickyknees , good training for 2021


Thank you, nice to get the knees slowly back to normal.


----------



## footloose crow (2 Jun 2020)

1 June. 50k ride completed. Home to St Austell and back via Roseland peninsula. Phew....that's that one out of the way. Weather for the next five days is rain showers and very strong northerly winds/gales. Long range forecast is better in second half of June.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> I know I’m not in the challenge this year but today I completed my first 50 km ride since have simultaneous bilateral total knee replacements. Legs are aching now though!
> Knees on March 19.
> View attachment 526857
> 
> ...


You'll need a new Cycle Chat name!


----------



## Katherine (2 Jun 2020)

Vantage said:


> Well done @Katherine for doing a proper half century
> I'm starting to think the days of even doing metric half centuries for me have long gone.


And well done to you too! You did it in the end. Can you not stick to flatter routes?


----------



## Vantage (2 Jun 2020)

Thankyou 
No such thing as flat in Bolton though. Even getting out of this dump involves climbing or having to climb to descend back in.
I'm just massively out of shape thanks to the number that flippin stroke did on me and I'm finding it near impossible to find the will to improve on it and even when I do have the will, either glucose levels or spewing up throws a spanner in the works.


----------



## Domus (3 Jun 2020)

Brought up in Bolton, it’s name evolved from Bowl Town. Hills all around so no alternative but climb out. Not too different in Sunny Radcliffe.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2020)

Metric 50 just completed as I needed to do a bottle bank & shopping run, so I took the long way round. The Challenge thread will be updated when I complete the imperial 50 as well.


----------



## PatrickPending (5 Jun 2020)

June's done, 50.35Km (so only just above 50) Just from Blaby down to Walton, but doing a couple of loops to make it up to 50 - was expecting rain and had a work related drive to Devon in the afternoon. Managed to avoid the low flying owl just outside of Walton = rather nice ride too - rain for the weekend so don't think I'll get another in but do hope to do a 100K plus later in the month.....


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jun 2020)

This month's ride done, despite the ropey weather. I had half a chance to get a ride in on Tuesday but the day got away from me, so instead of being out in the sunshine, I was out today in the wind and blustery showers.

Still, the ride is done and that's the important bit. 
And riding in bad weather is character forming, probably


----------



## C R (7 Jun 2020)

June done with another 40+ mile ride in the same time I was taking to do around 35 miles just a few months ago, if can keep this up I may manage a few imperial halves this year. Also, today's ride takes me over the thousand mile mark for this year.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jun 2020)

Just doing a bit of thread housekeeping and noticed 2 riders I'm not sure about Mays ride so @cosmicbike I noticed you've done June ride in my ride today thread did you do one in May ?, @Osprey did you do a May ride ? ,If you didn't was it due to the Welsh goverments restrictions a bye may be available


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jun 2020)

Sorry @13 rider , being slack as usual. Strangely I've done more metric half centuries a month this year than ever before, I think due to not pshing the other 2 challenges. I'll update the thread later, cheers


----------



## Sbudge (8 Jun 2020)

dickyknees said:


> I know I’m not in the challenge this year but today I completed my first 50 km ride since have simultaneous bilateral total knee replacements. Legs are aching now though!
> Knees on March 19.
> View attachment 526857
> 
> ...


Go on, admit it, you had hidden motors fitted! #bionicknees


----------



## Sbudge (8 Jun 2020)

A lovely half this weekend. Weather was pretty mixed but great to get out. I went down a local hill (Smalldean) that I pretty much only ever climb normally ... which meant I could finally stop to take a picture. Evil little sod, short but steep (this was taken about 1/3 way down).


----------



## dickyknees (8 Jun 2020)

Sbudge said:


> Go on, admit it, you had hidden motors fitted! #bionicknees


I wish! Mind you I did look at e bikes whilst I was “off my feet”


----------



## steverob (8 Jun 2020)

Sbudge said:


> A lovely half this weekend. Weather was pretty mixed but great to get out. I went down a local hill (Smalldean) that I pretty much only ever climb normally ... which meant I could finally stop to take a picture. Evil little sod, short but steep (this was taken about 1/3 way down).


Blimey, as if Smalldean wasn't tough enough already, they've got and installed potholes as well to deal with! Admittedly I haven't been up there in almost 18 months; from memory while the road surface was never great, I don't recall it being quite that bad, especially given that bit is at the 20% section.


----------



## Sbudge (8 Jun 2020)

steverob said:


> Blimey, as if Smalldean wasn't tough enough already, they've got and installed potholes as well to deal with! Admittedly I haven't been up there in almost 18 months; from memory while the road surface was never great, I don't recall it being quite that bad, especially given that bit is at the 20% section.



Yes it's a bit sketchy at the moment, particularly up the left side. As usual after rain the bottom had an awful lot of stones/gravel. I passed a couple of guys heading up who clearly hadn't done it before and it was coming as a bit of a shock!


----------



## Domus (9 Jun 2020)

Looking for a new route to get through Haslingden and noticed a back road to Rawtenstall, blooming heck  one ramp showed 11.9 % on my Wahoo, got the old pump into overdrive. Blooming fast descent though. Also found a bike path from Pilsworth to Gigg lane via a small bridge over the River Roch, saves mixing with the cars for a short while. Quite cold this morning, where has Mr Sunshine gone?


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Metric 50 just completed as I needed to do a bottle bank & shopping run, so I took the long way round. The Challenge thread will be updated when I complete the imperial 50 as well.


50 mile challenge completed with a quick run up to Stowmarket and back which completes all 3 challenges that I'm entered in. Ride list thread updated.


----------



## Vantage (11 Jun 2020)

That's June done. 
Left Bolton in windy, blustery, dampish conditions and as I headed north west the weather just got better. On the other side of Chorley it was lovely and sunny. Back into Bolton and I was again greeted with wind and rain. Even the weather hates this town.
53.3k done


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2020)

Domus said:


> Looking for a new route to get through Haslingden and noticed a back road to Rawtenstall, blooming heck  one ramp showed 11.9 % on my Wahoo, got the old pump into overdrive. Blooming fast descent though.


That sounds like the route I took with @Littgull and @doughnut on THIS forum ride 4 years ago... Church St, Rake Foot, Kirk Hill Rd, Haslingden Old Rd? 

If so, yes - that was a nice alternative to the busy valley road!


----------



## Domus (11 Jun 2020)

Hi Colin I started up Hud Rake, then joined Rake Foot etc. No right turn into Hud Rake from A680, so went past and did a U turn. Cracking views down the valley. 👍


----------



## Willd (13 Jun 2020)

I didn't set out with the intention of doing 50 km, but noticed I'd already done 22 miles and wasn't too worn out, so added a bit more on.

It's not just pot-holes, there's also blooming grass as an additional hazard.


----------



## Littgull (13 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That sounds like the route I took with @Littgull and @doughnut on THIS forum ride 4 years ago... Church St, Rake Foot, Kirk Hill Rd, Haslingden Old Rd?
> 
> If so, yes - that was a nice alternative to the busy valley road!


Yes, thats the route. It's a very pleasant and much quieter route out of Rawtenstall towards Bacup compared to taking the much busier road directly along the valley. I have ridden it many times solo too. It is part of Sustrans route 91 before it turns northwards. Route 92 after that point and the other side of the valley road is excellent too, particularly in between Stacksteads and Britannia taking the cyclist (and pedestrian) through two excellent former railway tunnels that are both lit. Lots of good quality surface off road on Route 92 between Stacksteads and Whitworth then on to Rochdale. Some parts after Whitworth can be very muddy though after periods of prolonged rain.

I like cycling in the Rawtenstall/Haslingden and beyond area. A couple of weeks ago I completed a solo imperial century which included a 56 mile loop that began and ended at Edenfield. After I rode through the outskirts of Haslingden I had the delightful experience of riding 3.5 miles on a completely deserted Grane Road. Lancs County Council had wisely taken the decision to use the lockdown period to completely close the road to motorists in order to cut back overgrown vegetation on both roadside verges. The highways works supervisor said cyclists were fine to proceed though - so like a 'kid in a sweet shop', I carried on! Those on CC who are familiar with the Grane Road will know only too well that whilst it is a very scenic road, in normal times (i.e. pre/post COVID 19) it is pickled with very fast traffic leaving cyclists very vulnerable to dangerous close passes or worse! I met another cyclist before I turned left on to Jackson Heights Road and as we briefly chatted (a good 2 metres apart, of course) we basked in the sheer joy of cycling that normally very busy road in such unexpected and prized solitude. Here are a few pictures that illustrate the quietness.


----------



## Domus (14 Jun 2020)

I saw the signs about the road closure the other week, never crossed my mind to check if bikes were allowed.


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Jun 2020)

June done. 

while the rest of the brood were still in their pits I set out for a cheeky early morning spin over to Tamworth to nab some veloviewer tiles. I’d plotted the route a couple of weeks ago but had been unable to do it until now. A misty start but not cold, the sun trying to break through where it could. Barely saw a car for the duration of the ride- in fact I’d say I saw more sets of temporary lights than I did cars! Plenty of other cyclists out, solo and grouped but distanced which was good to see. No climbing of note, just rolling roads. Thoroughly enjoyed that one and quite pacey.
51.25 in 2:50.


----------



## The Bystander (14 Jun 2020)

I have completed another half century qualifier but with the interruptions by Ciara, Dennis, Jorge and then Covid keeping a record of rides and points for this year seems a little pointless.

As I've already posted a qualifier for this month I'll not bother posting today's, and for the rest of the year I'll probably only post the one ride per month. If any members of the community feel that I am depriving them, or the wider community, of vital information please let me know and I'll arrange for details of future qualifying rides to be sent to you. In the meantime I refer such deprived members of the community to the ride I posted on the 1st June : today's was essentially the same.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jun 2020)

The Bystander said:


> I have completed another half century qualifier but with the interruptions by Ciara, Dennis, Jorge and then Covid keeping a record of rides and points for this year seems a little pointless.
> 
> As I've already posted a qualifier for this month I'll not bother posting today's, and for the rest of the year I'll probably only post the one ride per month. If any members of the community feel that I am depriving them, or the wider community, of vital information please let me know and I'll arrange for details of future qualifying rides to be sent to you. In the meantime I refer such deprived members of the community to the ride I posted on the 1st June : today's was essentially the same.


No problems from me . The points tally is only a personal target to beat another year so dosn't cause any issue .


----------



## bruce1530 (14 Jun 2020)

Mystery tour today!

I had plotted a few circular routes on strava several months ago, and saved them with nondescript names. Today I chose one at random - “55k loop” - and followed it. Good fun, not really knowing which way I would be going!


----------



## Domus (14 Jun 2020)

A bit draughty this morning, a cool breeze necessitated arm warmers for the first 40 minutes or so, I recreated my ride up to Sharneyford the other week but in a moment of madness  when I reached Bacup, I turned right to Weir and Deerplay. It was definitely windy on top there but the views were spectacular. Water and Waterfoot then home via Rawtenstall. I ended with 72 Kms with 889 metres of upness. I was ready for my lunch when I got back home. I was then informed that more gardening duties were required. Should have stayed out longer.


----------



## C R (14 Jun 2020)

Another 40+ ride to add to my yearly score. Fairly flat, only 450 m, which helped me get the speed average to 16mph. Loads of cyclists again out today, with a few largish groups not doing much social distancing, but also quite a few lone cyclists. The weather also helped, with hardly any wind, and the occasional cloud.


----------



## aferris2 (17 Jun 2020)

June ride done. I thought essex was flat but this corner of WA is even flatter. Only managed to get a bit of elevation by visiting the space museum that I saw as I got close. Lots of fruit farming in this area. Bananas mainly, but also tomatoes, grapefruit? (Not sure, they were too big to be oranges), melons, plus lots of stuff behind netting so I couldn't see what was there. Horrible headwind on the most boring part which just makes it feel even longer. Glad to get this one done as there aren't many places here where a longer ride can be done. Next challenge -find somewhere to ride in July.


----------



## Slick (17 Jun 2020)

aferris2 said:


> June ride done. I thought essex was flat but this corner of WA is even flatter. Only managed to get a bit of elevation by visiting the space museum that I saw as I got close. Lots of fruit farming in this area. Bananas mainly, but also tomatoes, grapefruit? (Not sure, they were too big to be oranges), melons, plus lots of stuff behind netting so I couldn't see what was there. Horrible headwind on the most boring part which just makes it feel even longer. Glad to get this one done as there aren't many places here where a longer ride can be done. Next challenge -find somewhere to ride in July.


I looked at your link and thought it would be nice to see some pictures as I'm highly unlikely to ever ride in Oz, but now I'm not so sure after reading your description.


----------



## aferris2 (17 Jun 2020)

Slick said:


> I looked at your link and thought it would be nice to see some pictures as I'm highly unlikely to ever ride in Oz, but now I'm not so sure after reading your description.


There are lots of lovely places to see in this country. You do need a motorised vehicle to get around unless you are really mad though. And at least a couple of bikes. MTB for the hilly off-road bits and something a bit faster for the flatter country.
We are heading into the wilderness of the northern part of WA and in a lot of places there is only one road and cycling on those can be really scary (Road trains do 110kmh and don't like slowing down). Find the quieter roads and you're fine.


----------



## Slick (17 Jun 2020)

aferris2 said:


> There are lots of lovely places to see in this country. You do need a motorised vehicle to get around unless you are really mad though. And at least a couple of bikes. MTB for the hilly off-road bits and something a bit faster for the flatter country.
> We are heading into the wilderness of the northern part of WA and in a lot of places there is only one road and cycling on those can be really scary (Road trains do 110kmh and don't like slowing down). Find the quieter roads and you're fine.


I knew there would be which is why I would liked to have seen some pictures. I never did like the look of those road trains, always felt they could do a lot of damage without even feeling it.


----------



## aferris2 (17 Jun 2020)

Slick said:


> I knew there would be which is why I would liked to have seen some pictures. I never did like the look of those road trains, always felt they could do a lot of damage without even feeling it.


I usually add a few photos into the ride on Strava. I've got somewhere around 8000 photos from the trip so far. Maybe I will get round to doing a travel report on CC once we are back in the UK (september) when I have unlimited data to upload just a fraction of the best ones.
Here's a selection from the last week or two:













And finally one of a road train. At least this one only had 3 trailers. Some have four!


----------



## Slick (17 Jun 2020)

aferris2 said:


> I usually add a few photos into the ride on Strava. I've got somewhere around 8000 photos from the trip so far. Maybe I will get round to doing a travel report on CC once we are back in the UK (september) when I have unlimited data to upload just a fraction of the best ones.
> Here's a selection from the last week or two:
> View attachment 530463
> 
> ...


Looks amazing love it. Apart from the road trains obviously.


----------



## tallliman (17 Jun 2020)

Reading one of Mark Beaumonts books lately and was wondering what the road trains looked like.....properly scary!


----------



## Rob and Alison (18 Jun 2020)

Alison is allowed out once a day for exercise now so we have taken advantage and got back out on the road. SO much better than weeks on the turbo. Got our 50km ride in for June yesterday.


----------



## Domus (20 Jun 2020)

Added a new section to my route through Burnley and Deerplay, carried on from Bacup to Whitworth and down to Rochdale. Mixed things up a bit and managed to get my first two pointer for a while. 81Kms and 1,025 metres of upness.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Jun 2020)

Set out this morning for a leisurely VV tile grab ride around the outskirts of and partially into Leicester. Other than to take photos, this was a non stop ride. Reason being, there wasn’t much by way of cafes without going into Leicester itself and the ones I did see had massive queues (plus I didn’t have my lock). Luckily I had plenty of haribos to hand to fuel me along the way. The last 10 miles were pretty much all uphill and it showed- I did struggle! But it wasn’t a thrashfest as such so I didn’t care. Got home, 77 miles to the good and the timing was impeccable- 5 minutes later it slung it down!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jun 2020)

Saluki said:


> January
> 2 Points
> 
> February
> ...


Correct 4 points ,Well done


----------



## Saluki (20 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> Correct 4 points ,Well done


I need a new GPS I think.
I am flashing it back to factory settings and will see if that helps.

When I try to put a route in, it takes me to the first turning and then switches off completely.

We didn’t mean to ride so far. The plan was ride to Cambridge, into the wind and then take slightly different route back, with a tail wind. Then, near Cambridge, bike bud suggested King’s Cross and train home. We decided to go for it. 12 miles down the road, his Galaxy got a flat. We fixed it in the pitch dark on the side of the road in the back of beyond. Cue GPS switching itself off again. Luckily, I noticed.

The Lee Valley bit was quite slow and steady. Lots of MTBs coming in the opposite direction and not interested in slowing at all. Bike bud said it was a respite from the rolling hills of Hertfordshire. I quite liked them. We got to Kings Cross but no trains running this weekend. Not mentioned on The Train Line. We ended up dashing across to Tottenham Hale and getting the train, that stopped at every house, to Cambridge and a change of train to get home.
quite tired now. Will kick myself up the bum and give the dogs a decent walk.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jun 2020)

54 miles for me today , made the mistake of not fueling properly and the last ten miles i was ok on the flat but as soon as i hit any incline i was struggling .
I dont normally make this mistake but at the cafe i only had a coffee and a small cereal bar i had taken with me as i am trying to lose that lockdown blubber which back fired on me .


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jun 2020)

I had half a mind to do a metric half this morning, but a mechanical saw me turn for home and cut it short at just over 14 miles. 
I suppose I could have gone back out on a different bike, but I didn't


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jun 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> I had half a mind to do a metric half this morning, but a mechanical saw me turn for home and cut it short at just over 14 miles.
> I suppose I could have gone back out on a different bike, but I didn't


I had a flat tyre this morning before i set off , i could have used the rebuild but its the winter bike and tbh i think it needs a new BB as the cranks dont spin freely ( hollowtech 2 )


----------



## C R (21 Jun 2020)

Set off just as it stopped raining on another 40+ mile ride. I devised a route with a bit more climbing than last week, which proved to be a bit of an undertaking, with my legs not really being up to the job from the beginning. I persevered and managed 42 and a half miles with 780m of up, but a significantly lower average speed than last week, at 13.8mph.

My legs aren't half complaining now, I dread to think how they are going to be tomorrow.


----------



## Houthakker (21 Jun 2020)

Managed a qualifying ride of 38 miles this morning. First 17 with a tailwind and sun, then10 with a side wind and the final 11 into a headwind and some torrential rain showers. If it had been like that at the start I might have stayed in bed. Still, discovered some new gravel paths between Fleetwood and Poulton.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2020)

Just completed only my 2nd imperial half of the year .I have done 6 100km and 6 imperial tons but until today just 1 over 50 miles but less than 62 miles


----------



## tallliman (21 Jun 2020)

I'm much the same @13 rider, 39 50k rides, 3 50 mile rides and 6 100k rides (including turbo). Its all driven by this lockdown I guess.


----------



## Eribiste (22 Jun 2020)

I wonder I've got the cheek to post a ride, this being the first ride good enough to qualify this year! Then again, I was truly unwell at the start of the year, then there was this illness of some sort doing the rounds apparently, which meant we were not supposed to wander too far from home. Wherever we wandered we were supposed to be able to walk home in the event of mechanical malady. I reckon that for me, that's about 100 metres in cleated shoes. Therefore I gave in to lethargy and did little dinky 27 km rides only.


----------



## Vantage (23 Jun 2020)

Diabetes once again throwing a spanner in the works. 
The plan was to go to Dunham Town for the ABC challenge as well as an extra 50k. But nooooooooooooo, 1st hypo as I hit the Bridgewater and now getting over another. Waiting outside the Trafford Centre for Pam to come pick me up. Meh.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jun 2020)

Monthly update with a weekend to go . We have 27 riders fully posted up which leaves 4 riders yet to post a ride so a nudge for @Slick ,@slow scot ,@lane and @Katherine . Well done everyone


----------



## Slick (27 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update with a weekend to go . We have 27 riders fully posted up which leaves 4 riders yet to post a ride so a nudge for @Slick ,@slow scot ,@lane and @Katherine . Well done everyone


I've done a few qualifiers some still to add from last month if memory serves. I'll post them as soon as I check my Strava, thanks for the nudge.


----------



## lane (27 Jun 2020)

I have got some to post over the weekend


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jul 2020)

Past the half way point. It's all downhill from now!
Reasonably early start to get a ride in before the temperature gets too high. It reaches about 34C by about midday and there is absolutely no shade here. Options are very limited here because you can't go anywhere near any of the aboriginal communities because of COVID, and all but the town roads and the main road into Broome are unsealed. That means very soft sand which doesn't go well with 32mm tyres.
Was a bit nervous going up the main highway but there's either a separate path or a fairly wide edge to the road. Must admit the few large lorries (Not quite road trains) that did pass almost fell off the other side of the road in an effort to leave a decent gap. Did have the normal chaos outside a few of the caravan parks where they are all queuing to check in and haven't a clue what's going on around them. You would think that a line of caravans pulled over to the side of the road underneath the big signs would mean that you just tag on the end. Nope. Pass a few then try to find somewhere to do a u-turn. Mirrors or indicators? Na. Far too difficult to use those when you have to turn a steering wheel.

And here's a pic of one of the bigger road trains from a few days ago


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2020)

Well don @aferris2 first to post a July ride ,love the names of the places you visited 
I'm still hoping my weekend ride will be a Cornish one ,Leicester has gone back into lockdown but thankfully I live 2 miles the right side of the lockdown line so I can still travel


----------



## tallliman (1 Jul 2020)

Hope it works out @13 rider! They'll probably expand the boundary on Friday!


----------



## Jon George (2 Jul 2020)

July done. Racing rain clouds all the time.

I lost.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2020)

Jon George said:


> July done. Racing rain clouds all the time.
> 
> I lost.


If you got caught by the same downpour that I had to shelter from in Walton at around 2pm, then you have my sympathies.


----------



## C R (2 Jul 2020)

I noticed this morning that my metric Eddington number is now 50 after last weekends ride , getting much higher than that is going to be hard work.


----------



## Jon George (2 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> If you got caught by the same downpour that I had to shelter from in Walton at around 2pm, then you have my sympathies.


Um, maybe ...


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jul 2020)

July done.

I met up with a few lads from Nuneaton for a ride up to Rosliston. Making the short half hour drive down towards Nuneaton, I got the bike out of the boot only to realise that in my coffee-deprived haste I’d removed my wheels prior to putting it in the car then forgot to put in one of the wheels! 

Luckily my mate has a similar bike to me that he wasn’t using today and was able to loan me one of his wheels. Crisis averted, we met up with the others and set off through all familiar lanes up to the cafe in Rosliston before heading back southwards towards Nuneaton. Grey and overcast throughout but never cold, we were sheltered from the wind for the most part and this made for a very pacey (by my standards anyway) ride indeed! 

50.75 in 2:44.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jul 2020)

July's in the bag a Cornish one  with just 3050ft of upness . Oh and a Kom


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> July's in the bag a Cornish one  with just 3050ft of upness . Oh and a Kom


Good work @13 rider, well done on your KOM!

Climbing and elevation was the name of my game as well today, setting off out with a friend from Ashbourne in the Derbyshire Dales for a hilly spin through the Dales and the Staffordshire Moorlands and around Manifold valley, down towards Cheadle. Strong winds were only really a factor when high up but we dropped lucky on some of the climbs which, by the way, topped 20% in places quite often! The views were more breathtaking than the climbs though both were in abundance! It was a truly brilliant day out today, nice to get the climbing legs firing again after a long lay off.

50.34 miles and 6,483 ft of upness today.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jul 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Good work @13 rider, well done on your KOM!
> 
> Climbing and elevation was the name of my game as well today, setting off out with a friend from Ashbourne in the Derbyshire Dales for a hilly spin through the Dales and the Staffordshire Moorlands and around Manifold valley, down towards Cheadle. Strong winds were only really a factor when high up but we dropped lucky on some of the climbs which, by the way, topped 20% in places quite often! The views were more breathtaking than the climbs though both were in abundance! It was a truly brilliant day out today, nice to get the climbing legs firing again after a long lay off.
> 
> 50.34 miles and 6,483 ft of upness today.


Well done I thought my feet up per miles was impressive and you bettered it definitely a hilly ride then


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done I thought my feet up per miles was impressive and you bettered it definitely a hilly ride then


It needed to be done!


----------



## tallliman (6 Jul 2020)

@Noodle Legs, @13 rider; both rides make me feel very achey and tired just from looking at them!


----------



## Domus (8 Jul 2020)

Finally allowed back to the caravan in Grange, after tackling the jungle that was a garden I earned a day out. It was glorious when I set out at 09.00 arm warmers were left behind in the van but the clouds rolled in and the temperature dropped from 22 to 15. The descent of Bigland was quite chilly as the sun never gets through the canopy. Coniston was quiet but it was nice to sit outside the café and drink from a proper cup. The climb up Hawkshead Hill seemed even steeper than I remembered. The Windermere Ferry was running but face coverings were required. The surface from Witherslack to Meathop has been renewed and is much nicer to ride on. Back to Grange with 81 Kms and 1441 metres of upness. 

Great to be back


----------



## Domus (10 Jul 2020)

A day out with 3 mates in West Lancashire and Merseyside, strong cool winds all day but stayed dry. Good job too, the ride over very flat farmland would have been dreadful with wind driven rain but some nice villages and quiet lanes made up my flattest ride of the year it was a very gentle 54 Kms and another point in the bag.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jul 2020)

Just back from a week in Cornwall for a slightly different holiday to normal due to covid but thankfully that didn't stop me riding my bike .
Weekly stats 8 rides 178 miles with just 16065ft of upness. Managed 3 50km rides but I have to confess I did do rides of 25 miles and 44 miles and didn't carry on to complete the half centuries for this I sincerely apologize to anyone I have berated for doing the same . In my difference each mile meant another 100ft of upness and legs began to feel all the constant climbing which is mainly short 10% plus ramps


----------



## tallliman (11 Jul 2020)

I dont feel so bad about stopping the ride at 28miles today. 44 total to go and see some cricket but no point under my arcane personal scoring system.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jul 2020)

This month's ride is in the bank. Nice day for it too, if a tad breezy.


----------



## bruce1530 (11 Jul 2020)

In my town:

Sign: "A78 completely closed to all traffic, Friday 8pm til 6am Monday at power station for resurfacing. Use diversion”. That’s about 8 miles north of here,

Leaving the town, where the A78 joins the bypass: "A78 completely closed Friday 8pm til 6am Monday at power station for resurfacing. Use diversion” - and a big “Right Arrow”.

Next village: "A78 completely closed Friday 8pm til 6am Monday at power station for resurfacing. Use diversion” - and a big “Right Arrow”.

Leaving that village:

“A78 closed, 1 mile ahead. Local traffic only."

Half a mile further on: cones across most of the road, sign “A78 closed at power station. Local access only.

Half a mile further on: Cones and barriers across the whole road. No Entry signs. Road closed signs. Flashing lights. CCTV. And a guy manning the barricades. Beyond that, a swarm of trucks and resurfacing machines.


There’s a bike route down a bridleway, so bikes can get through.

I was stopped there for a couple of minutes - during that time, at leats 6 cars drove up, past all the signs, cones and bollards. Some did sheepish U-turns and headed back, others gave the roads guy a mouthful of abuse.

So did they not see the signs and bollards, or did they assume that they were only meant for other people....?

Good 50k ride :-)


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jul 2020)

Just done my local 50km loop out to Wymeswold ,31.4 miles 1289ft of upness a mere 40ft a mile after a week of 80/100 ft a mile it felt flat as a pancake


----------



## Willd (12 Jul 2020)

Extended my range to 50 miles to find an "I" for the ABC villages thread. Managed to do 50 in under 3 hours which was my target, so pretty chuffed there. Legs are pretty tired now though


----------



## Domus (14 Jul 2020)

Car in for service so bike in the back and a ride to while away the time. I'm sure my calendar says July at the top, blooming cold wind and drizzle over Deerplay and a temperature of 11 Deg C on my Wahoo, glad I had my long sleeve jersey. . Anna's Café in Weir was open so popped in for a coffee and a warm, very nice too would recommend. Back for the car at 13.30 with 81 Kms and 1,000 metres of upness done. Back to Grange tomorrow, more gardening and a couple of rides hopefully.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jul 2020)

Off work all this week as I'd booked a fortnight off months ago for a two week holiday in Cornwall which we changed to 1 week due to covid rules restricting our normal holiday . So in-between a garden project I trying for a 50km ride every day . Sunday 50km ,Monday 50 miles and another 50km ride today


----------



## Jon George (14 Jul 2020)

Got in a ride today that included Watson's Hill in Semer, Suffolk. I had got the impression from comments elsewhere that it was a bit of a beast, but there a quite a few more difficult 'climbs' that I know of locally. Still, it's in the bag. (Incidentally, most of you outside Suffolk would consider the bumps we have here as a minor inconvenience, but feel free to try Devonshire Road in Ipswich if you're ever down this way. It has a hand rail for pedestrians.  I'm determined to try it on my 2-speed Brompton one day.)
I did take some pics. This to the north of Hadleigh.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jul 2020)

An unintentional 50km ride this morning . Out to do a 100 miler when a spoke broke at 20 miles in so limped home and finished with 33 miles done


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Jul 2020)

Got out again for a sunny spin around Loughborough, skirting round EMA along the way and having a crack at the local delight that is Beacon Hill. 33.34 miles to the good today in just a smidge under 2 hours. Having analysed my effort up Beacon Hill it was clear that I have much work to do to be in with a chance of knocking 90-120 seconds off my time and keeping up with some of the others! I love climbing and I certainly fear no climb but I am quite sluggish at them.
On a positive slant the ride was overall quite pacey and the hill climb was nevertheless completed, even if a little sluggish!


----------



## Domus (18 Jul 2020)

Another mizzly July day. Set off in rain jacket for a ride around the Bay. Sad to see the Jazz Café in Arnside has closed down. Onwards and upwards to Silverdale and an open coffee shop. The drizzle stopped but the wind stayed brisk. A few bikes about mainly tourers that I suspect were on the Bay Cycle Way. 68 Kms and another point.


----------



## tallliman (19 Jul 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Got out again for a sunny spin around Loughborough, skirting round EMA along the way and having a crack at the local delight that is Beacon Hill. 33.34 miles to the good today in just a smidge under 2 hours. Having analysed my effort up Beacon Hill it was clear that I have much work to do to be in with a chance of knocking 90-120 seconds off my time and keeping up with some of the others! I love climbing and I certainly fear no climb but I am quite sluggish at them.
> On a positive slant the ride was overall quite pacey and the hill climb was nevertheless completed, even if a little sluggish!



Wait until its resurfaced.....that'll speed you up it!


----------



## Domus (19 Jul 2020)

Much better day in Sunny Radcliffe, I tried a new route for a change, through Atherton and Leigh where I called in at Daughter number 3 for coffee and a KitKat 👍 Then through Hindley and Blackrod and onto Rivington. It was like Bank Holiday, the Second Coming and free beer day all rolled into one. The parking was abysmal, at the bottom of Sheep House Lane they were parked on the first bend so cars, motor bikes and bikes had to filter through the best they could. Stop-start on that climb is not a good thing. Once past the worst, the climb got steeper, the sun came out and I got hotter and hotter, I tried in vain to unzip my jersey, not wanting to stop again I tried to unzip using both hands. Bad idea, very bad idea. Wobble, wobble grass bank. I say grass but it was a bed of nettles. I was lucky in a way as when I got back on my feet I had a six inch stick up my left shorts leg. I remembered a story about Alan Hinkes on a climbing expedition where he fell into a bush and had a branch spear his thigh. Onwards and upward to Belmont then by a short but exhausting ramp of 18% to the A666 and Green Arms Road and home via Bury.
Quite a day


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> Off work all this week as I'd booked a fortnight off months ago for a two week holiday in Cornwall which we changed to 1 week due to covid rules restricting our normal holiday . So in-between a garden project Im trying for a 50km ride every day . Sunday 50km ,Monday 50 miles and another 50km ride today


So my attempt to ride over 50km everyday this week was a fail . After Fridays ride being cut short by a broken spoke but still getting 50km in . On Saturday I fitted the spare rear wheel and set off and had a comical mechanical as the freehub gave up and I went to set off and the pedals span but no drive . Luckily I was only 1 mile from home so not far too walk . Spent some time trying to fix the hub but no luck so no 50kms .So with time running out this month I had to do this month's 100km ride on my hybrid today so 6 out of 7 days is not to shabby


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jul 2020)

tallliman said:


> Wait until its resurfaced.....that'll speed you up it!


I just scraped sub 8 minutes as a PB so anything to help knock chunks off that is always welcome!

Another climb was in my sights today- Lings Hill at Branston in the Vale of Belvoir. I’ve been down it as part of a CC meet-up and if truth be told it’s not the most severe of climbs- albeit it is punchy- however it comes up on Simon Warren’s Midlands list so it had to be done!
It was a nice sunny 32 miles riding to get to the climb, largely flat roads and I was able to do this at pace thanks to a westerly tail wind and some clever drafting with a pair of other cyclists! Once they peeled off, I encountered another couple out riding where the wife had started to lag behind her unsuspecting other half as the road kicked up in small parts. She jokingly asked for a tow as I made my way past and was even more surprised when I obliged! Eventually after a short while I managed to get her back to her hubby, sweep duties done, and I was able to make my way, aero position and everything, along the flat straight sections into the start of the vale.
At the base of the climb I stopped to take pics of what awaited then hit it. I may have dropped a bit of a clanger though as the segment may have started before I stopped to take pics, so I’m waiting for clarification on whether my time was impacted.
Climb defeated, I stopped at the top for a snack and a drink then it was back along familiar quiet roads for the most part back home, stopping again at a local co-op in rothley for a drink. 

66.27 in 3:44.


----------



## Willd (19 Jul 2020)

4 gates, dodged lots of potholes, mud & gravel, sheep and cow poo and a flock of sheep 

Plus a proper hill (for me at least, as it's fairly flat round here), Priors Marston - Average gradient: 8.6%, Maximum gradient:14.6%, + 49 m in 0.6 km, one gear to spare (34, 23), certainly out of breath at the top


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jul 2020)

Willd said:


> 4 gates, dodged lots of potholes, mud & gravel, sheep and cow poo and a flock of sheep
> 
> Plus a proper hill (for me at least, as it's fairly flat round here), Priors Marston - Average gradient: 8.6%, Maximum gradient:14.6%, + 49 m in 0.6 km, one gear to spare (34, 23), certainly out of breath at the top


Good effort- chapeau!


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jul 2020)

It's a bit late this month, but I've finally managed to get the 50 miler in thanks to an outing in Norfolk this morning. Added to a couple of 50k rides so far this month, I'm still keeping both of these (and the 100k challenge) going. A pick up in traffic at work & some lousy weather made it uncertain when I'd get this done.


----------



## Houthakker (20 Jul 2020)

Had my first ride out with a group for ages this weekend, in fact, first this year. Did a nice ride between Preston, Chorley and Blackburn using trails, shared paths and canal towpaths. Made a nice change but I think I do prefer going at my own pace (and in my own direction - often lost!) Still, got my first 50m+ ride of the year in on a nice sunny day.


----------



## Vantage (21 Jul 2020)

Domus said:


> onto Rivington. It was like Bank Holiday, the Second Coming and free beer day all rolled into one. The parking was abysmal, at the bottom of Sheep House Lane they were parked on the first bend so cars, motor bikes and bikes had to filter through the best they could.



It was the same on the Saturday. 
I went through Belmont then onto Rivington and home via Horwich. 
Rivi was packed with parked cars and every motorbike rider on the planet was there screaming through the lanes. 
Absolute chaos. 
I said to Pam when I got home that it used to be quiet up there...not any more.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2020)

A week to go update for July . We have 19 riders fully posted up for July leaving 11 riders yet to post a ride and 1 rider @Katherine yet to post for June and July . So a nudge for @Spinney ,@cosmicbike ,@Sbudge ,@Saluki ,@Rob and Alison ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@PatrickPending ,@lane ,@Vantage . The one rider missing off the nudge list is @footloose crow due to his injury 
Apologies if I've missed anyone's posts as I while I was on holiday I had limited internet and have only quickly scanned the thread


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jul 2020)

I'm being slack again, shock horror. Ride done on the 1st July, will update thread....


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Jul 2020)

we are being equally slack, more than one ride done, just need to dig out the details and log them in the right place, will do it soon.


----------



## Domus (26 Jul 2020)

Having abandoned Rivington at weekends (see above) I had my first ever visit to the Velo Café at Croston. Tiny shower in Bolton this morning but nothing to worry about, head/cross wind all the way to Croston so i was ready for some refreshment. Queued up outside and gave my phone number on entering then it was just rammed with several large groups, no masks, no social distancing at all. Had my coffee and toast and left sharpish. Another avoid for Sundays methinks. Very pleasant ride home via quiet lanes through Standish and Haigh. Got caught in a heavy shower just 5 Kms from home. Another two pointer to bring up my 50 for the year. Will do the route again but during the week.


----------



## Spinney (26 Jul 2020)

13 rider said:


> A week to go update for July . We have 19 riders fully posted up for July leaving 11 riders yet to post a ride and 1 rider @Katherine yet to post for June and July . So a nudge for @Spinney ,@cosmicbike ,@Sbudge ,@Saluki ,@Rob and Alison ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@PatrickPending ,@lane ,@Vantage . The one rider missing off the nudge list is @footloose crow due to his injury
> Apologies if I've missed anyone's posts as I while I was on holiday I had limited internet and have only quickly scanned the thread


Did it today!!


----------



## PatrickPending (26 Jul 2020)

Did mine yesterday, 107Km down to Easenhall with a loop or two on the way. Got a bit wet, first ride in ages too but enjoyable....


----------



## Vantage (28 Jul 2020)

Doing mine tomorrow. Honest. I promise. Oi will. Oi will. Oi will! Definitely......


----------



## Vantage (29 Jul 2020)

Vantage said:


> Doing mine tomorrow. Honest. I promise. Oi will. Oi will. Oi will! Definitely......





Tomorrow. 
Definitely tomorrow. 
I promise.


----------



## Vantage (31 Jul 2020)

It's not looking good. I'm only 12 miles in and already in hypo territory.


----------



## C R (31 Jul 2020)

Vantage said:


> It's not looking good. I'm only 12 miles in and already in hypo territory.
> 
> View attachment 538971


I hate when that happens, do you have plenty of carb supplies?


----------



## Vantage (31 Jul 2020)

C R said:


> I hate when that happens, do you have plenty of carb supplies?


I've a couple sandwiches and a packet of crisps besides the usual jelly babies but they were supposed to be my "get me home from Dunham Town" fuel. 
Sat here half hour later and its still low. Pita.


----------



## C R (31 Jul 2020)

Vantage said:


> I've a couple sandwiches and a packet of crisps besides the usual jelly babies but they were supposed to be my "get me home from Dunham Town" fuel.
> Sat here half hour later and its still low. Pita.


I've taken to carry loads of dextrose tablets for when that happens, takes a surprisingly large amount of carbs to push levels up when riding.


----------



## Vantage (31 Jul 2020)

Can't carry those as I've no teeth 
Got to Dunham Massey and I'm still fighting low glucose. 2.7 atm. But, having my sammiches now so they'll see me home to Bolton. 
I discovered a twix in the "hypo pocket". Best before 07-19. One thinks one's hypo pocket needs updating.


----------



## C R (31 Jul 2020)

Vantage said:


> Can't carry those as I've no teeth
> Got to Dunham Massey and I'm still fighting low glucose. 2.7 atm. But, having my sammiches now so they'll see me home to Bolton.
> I discovered a twix in the "hypo pocket". Best before 07-19. One thinks one's hypo pocket needs updating.


The twix has so much sugar that it will probably never go off.


----------



## Vantage (31 Jul 2020)

71.9km done and I feel like dropping dead. 
Who's stupid idea was it to go cycling in this heat?


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2020)

Vantage said:


> 71.9km done and I feel like dropping dead.
> Who's stupid idea was it to go cycling in this heat?


A very well done to that man . You have my respect for getting a ride in dealing with health issues


----------



## C R (31 Jul 2020)

Vantage said:


> 71.9km done and I feel like dropping dead.
> Who's stupid idea was it to go cycling in this heat?



Well done for pushing through. I have terrible problems with hypos in hot weather, I had a 2.7 today, just sitting at my desk, so skipped the evening ride.


----------



## Rob and Alison (31 Jul 2020)

phew. Just managed to get our July rides posted.
The plan is for two rides of 50km plus this weekend in which case we will try to post them up on Sunday, to save getting another reminder.


----------



## Vantage (31 Jul 2020)

C R said:


> Well done for pushing through. I have terrible problems with hypos in hot weather, I had a 2.7 today, just sitting at my desk, so skipped the evening ride.



Yep I think it was the heat today. The first half of my trip was entirely downhill and easy. I was barely pushing on the pedals and struggled to keep my hypos at bay. 











Don't think I've had a day this bad in a long time 
Those corned beef sammiches saved my bacon.


----------



## C R (31 Jul 2020)

Vantage said:


> Yep I think it was the heat today. The first half of my trip was entirely downhill and easy. I was barely pushing on the pedals and struggled to keep my hypos at bay.
> 
> View attachment 539136
> 
> ...


Is that the phone app for the libre? I only have the reader, as I don't have nfc in my phone.


----------



## Vantage (1 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> Is that the phone app for the libre? I only have the reader, as I don't have nfc in my phone.



Yup.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2020)

Well done to @Jon George the first to post an August ride ,even though he posted the write up in the 2019 thread which I didn't notice thanks to @The Bystander for pointing this out . @NorthernDave you may like to post your write up the 2020 Chatzone as well


----------



## The Bystander (1 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done to @Jon George the first to post an August ride ,even though he posted the write up in the 2019 thread which I didn't notice thanks to @The Bystander for pointing this out . @NorthernDave you may like to post your write up the 2020 Chatzone as well


Also I think, possibly due to the confusion with your temporary time warp, you may have missed @Saluki two posts before @Jon George (credit where credit's due)


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2020)

My sincere apologies to @Saluki who was the first to post an August ride . I am easily confused and what with @Jon George posting in the 2019 Chatzone and @slow scot posting a July ride after @Saluki August ride I completely missed @Saluki ride


----------



## Saluki (1 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> My sincere apologies to @Saluki who was the first to post an August ride . I am easily confused and what with @Jon George posting in the 2019 Chatzone and @slow scot posting a July ride after @Saluki August ride I completely missed @Saluki ride


i am easily missed. No worries. I stayed awake to post and everything


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Aug 2020)

August Done.

A friend had come up from Dorset to stay the weekend with us, she’s just got into a spot of cycling and asked if it was okay to bring her bike and go out and do a bit. Naturally I obliged and to keep things fairly easy for her we did a loop around the lanes of Market Bosworth, stopping off at Sutton Wharf for coffee and cake after a steady 20 miles. She had informed me prior to the start that she had a good 30 miles in her legs and so it was a perfect excuse to get the first point of the month! All familiar (for me anyway) roads and what made it all the more pleasant was the slower pace allowed me to take in much more of the beautiful Leicestershire countryside than I otherwise would have done in a solo effort! The last five miles were wet but as it was still quite warm this was actually quite a welcome thing!

33.4 in 2:44 today.

EDIT: and yes I am a numpty for posting in the 2019 thread!


----------



## Vantage (2 Aug 2020)

August done. 
Another day of diabetic glucose antics but that was OK. 
Got forced off the road by multiple increasingly close passes which eventually had the front wheel in a ditch scraping the side of the tarmac which threw me off the bike and into the road. Narrowly missed by a Chelsea tractor who swerved into the opposite lane. 
Minor cuts and bruises and an renewed hatred of certain motorists. 
Nice day asides from that.


----------



## Sbudge (2 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> A week to go update for July . We have 19 riders fully posted up for July leaving 11 riders yet to post a ride and 1 rider @Katherine yet to post for June and July . So a nudge for @Spinney ,@cosmicbike ,@Sbudge ,@Saluki ,@Rob and Alison ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@PatrickPending ,@lane ,@Vantage . The one rider missing off the nudge list is @footloose crow due to his injury
> Apologies if I've missed anyone's posts as I while I was on holiday I had limited internet and have only quickly scanned the thread


Sorry I'm late! Been up North and just caught up. Fabulous riding country!


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Aug 2020)

Vantage said:


> August done.
> Another day of diabetic glucose antics but that was OK.
> Got forced off the road by multiple increasingly close passes which eventually had the front wheel in a ditch scraping the side of the tarmac which threw me off the bike and into the road. Narrowly missed by a Chelsea tractor who swerved into the opposite lane.
> Minor cuts and bruises and an renewed hatred of certain motorists.
> Nice day asides from that.



Sorry to hear this, GWS

I ventured a bit further out from the local loops I've been doing for the first time on Saturday and I've got to agree the standard of driving really does seem to have dipped since lockdown. Far more close passes than I'd expect on this route usually.


----------



## Willd (2 Aug 2020)

71 miles today, which is the furthest I've ever been  Not very rapid, but then I worked out I'd climbed 3,429 ft  and it was a bit windy. Also now done over 1,000 miles since unearthing my road bike from he shed in April


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2020)

Vantage said:


> August done.
> Another day of diabetic glucose antics but that was OK.
> Got forced off the road by multiple increasingly close passes which eventually had the front wheel in a ditch scraping the side of the tarmac which threw me off the bike and into the road. Narrowly missed by a Chelsea tractor who swerved into the opposite lane.
> Minor cuts and bruises and an renewed hatred of certain motorists.
> Nice day asides from that.


Glad it's only minor injuries being thrown into the road could be very nasty . Take care


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2020)

Willd said:


> 71 miles today, which is the furthest I've ever been  Not very rapid, but then I worked out I'd climbed 3,429 ft  and it was a bit windy. Also now done over 1,000 miles since unearthing my road bike from he shed in April


Nice progress well done


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Aug 2020)

A great trip yesterday, went a bit further than planned!

Started in Saltcoats, along the coast road to Seamill, then Largs.

Largs was crowded - ridiculous numbers of people trying to get across to Cumbrae - I hear that the previous day, there had been 3 hour queues for the ferry, and they were stopping people travelling.
So didn’t stop in Largs!

On through the town, and up the Brisbane Glen moor road. Haven’t been that way for a while.

I like that road - single track, a bit of a tough climb, but worth it when you get to the top. Normally, once I get past the first reservoirs, I can see a line of electricity pylons in the distance. That gives me something to aim for - I know that when I get to the pylons, I’m at the top. 
But they’re taking the pylons down - they served the old Inverkip power station.

Made it to the top, then a downhill stretch for a couple of miles to Loch Thom. 
Turned left there and followed the road round the loch to the Greenock Cut and the Cornalees visitor centre. 
Ignored the visitor centre, and went 50 yards further along the road to the trout fishery. There’s a great wee cafe in there - open all hours, or at least for as long as people want to fish! It was quite busy with people fishing, walkers and cyclists.

And they do a good coffee, and a brilliant bacon & egg roll!

Sat on the bench outside for a few minutes while I ate and drank, and tried to decide where to go next. 

Plan A was back the way I came - a short climb to the top of the hill, then a great descent back to Largs. But I fancied going further.

Plan B was to keep going on the road past Loch Thom - and another great descent back down to Port Glasgow - but that would be followed by an equally big hill back up, and I didn’t fancy that!

So I decided to take the Garshangan path beside the reservoir. It’s a rough track, and forestry lorries have been using it recently. It’d be no problem on a mountain bike. On my bike, with 28mm tyres, it was just about OK, and ten minutes later I was on a farm road somewhere near Kilmacolm. 

Followed that to meet the cycle path near Kilmacolm, which follows the old railway line to Paisley and Glasgow. Took that path as far as Johnstone, then followed another cycle route to Kilbarchan, Lochwinnoch and Glengarnock, then farm roads around Dalry to Kilwinning, finally taking Dubbs Rd back to Saltcoats.

When I reached the end of my street, the meter was saying I had done 99.2 kilometres, so I had to go round the block again to take it over 100.


----------



## Jon George (3 Aug 2020)

I don't know, you don't get a post form @Jon George for a while, then two turn up at about the same time ... but not necessarily the same year.

I got August done with an unexpected PB. (In least, the best I've done that course in recent times. Just over two hours.)
There are still lots of family groups out on bikes, which is great to see, but I think it'll be some time before the en masses excursions of Lockdown Sunday reappear.

This looking towards Bawdsey Manor - the home of radar.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Aug 2020)

Another three points in the bag today with a jolly out to Uttoxeter. There’s not much too jolly about Uttoxeter, but it does make a nice ride out!
Rode the Cloud Trail from Tonge to Swarkestone as I didn’t fancy crossing Swarkestone bridge and it made for a very pleasant experience!
From here it was pan flat all the way into uttoxeter, paralleling the nearby A50. Westbound and thus into the wind all the way! But I eventually landed at the Starbucks there, respited from the wind, and had a coffee, cake and packet of crisps all for the hefty sum of £3.45! 50% knocked off thanks to the “eat out” scheme so thanks Boris for that! 
After a little stop there it was back eastbound, so a nice tailwind but the trade off being it not being so pan flat.....

My reasoning for this particular route was to chalk off a couple of climbs- Marchington Cliff and Hanbury Hill. These villages are situated around the same ridge so it was up, down and up again to get the job done. Not a particularly quick ascent up either climb but both were defeated and so I was able to crack on, pleased with my successes.

All rolling roads followed for the rest of the ride, taking me around the northern edge of Burton on Trent and partially up the side of the busy A38 for half a mile or so before peeling off back into south Derbyshire and eventually Leicestershire!

73.1 in 4:25.


----------



## tallliman (3 Aug 2020)

Marchington cliff is quite fun!

Did 50 miles on Saturday but forgot to mention until now. Some after-effects of the extreme heat of Friday but ticked off some squares on the way to London from Bedford! Popped into a lovely cafe where I noticed my rear mudguard stay had snapped and I'd torn my bag.....not great but the brownie made up for it. Found a game of cricket then a lovely little road that went up and down a lot! Lovely ride!


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Aug 2020)

tallliman said:


> Marchington cliff is quite fun!



yeah I quite enjoyed it but I was taking photos along the way and took my time for a first run. I thought Hanbury was tougher even though it was less steep- or at least it seemed!


----------



## tallliman (3 Aug 2020)

Its got hairpins! For that alone it wins!


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Aug 2020)

Got August off to a flying start with four more points in the bag thanks to the annual trip to Skegness, or “Skeg Vegas” as it’s often known. This is the third time I’ve done it and each time the route has been different but this was by far the best route of the three!
Set off at 7am into overcast but warm conditions, and for the first time ever the wind was favourable if at first nonexistent. I was a bit naughty hurtling down Beacon Hill approximately 6 miles in where it transpired that I was travelling beyond 50mph in a 40 so I’ll await the summons . In my defence I was focused more on the road rather than what the GPS unit was telling me and only realised my misdemeanour on conclusion of the ride.

The climbing was within the first 40 miles as I hurtled through the lanes of the Vale of Belvoir, but once through there and across the A1 into Lincolnshire I don’t think I saw another hill again for the remainder of the ride! By 9:30 I’d reached my planned stop at Corby Glen approx 41 miles in- the first time I’d been here in well over two years since my first ever ton as part of a Cyclechat forum ride. And yet again the “eat out” scheme played me a blinder- a bacon sandwich and a coffee for the hefty sum of £2.45!

Pressing on, I made my way through what I can only describe as endless idyll as I rolled through the villages in the flat Lincolnshire countryside. Any wind I had was behind me which helped my average speed and there were regular spits and spots of rain along the way, though nothing major which was good as I hadn’t packed a rain jacket!

Thirty miles later I’d arrived in Boston, where the route had taken me on a magical mystery tour of the town centre which was somewhat unnecessary as it led me down roadside cycle paths which slowed me down a little. Stopping off for five minutes at a petrol station to grab a drink and stretch the legs, the cycling cap I’d removed to enable putting on my face mask as I went in the store was wringing wet and as there was no sunshine I stuffed it in my pocket for the remainder of the ride.

Again the roads were pan flat from here and other than crossing the busy A52 a couple of times, very quiet as well. Some of these surfaces left a lot to be desired but the views were pleasant. Before long I’d reached Burgh le Marsh and the rain spots were more frequent, though by the time I’d reached Ingoldmells on the coast these had disappeared.

Within five minutes of arriving at Ingoldmells I quickly realised why I don’t like the place- it was packed out with gobby little chavs screaming and shouting at their kids while chuffing on cigarettes showing little regard for social distancing or what have you. So I stopped briefly to take a couple of pics and rode the last four miles into Skegness itself, where the clientele were no better but seemed to heed the distancing rules better than their counterparts up the road. I wheeled the bike along the beach, took a couple of customary pics and queued for what seemed like an eternity to get some cash out to pay for my “reward” of fish and chips, as they only took cash despite the push to go contactless in these times!
A “Mr Whippy” ice cream soon followed but the planned pint never made it to fruition due to the waiting at the cash point eating into the little free time I had before taking the train home. Not that I was complaining too much- two hours is more than enough for me there! I couldn’t holiday there but it’s a good ride out so swings and roundabouts I guess.

100.7 in 5:44 today, taking August’s tally to eight points after only four days in. I’ll take that......


----------



## 13 rider (5 Aug 2020)

Update for July we have 28 riders fully posted up just one rider @Slick who I'm not sure about can't find a post .
A good start to Aug with 17 riders up and running I should get my banker in tomorrow


----------



## Slick (6 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> Update for July we have 28 riders fully posted up just one rider @Slick who I'm not sure about can't find a post .
> A good start to Aug with 17 riders up and running I should get my banker in tomorrow


I've done quite a few, not sure exactly why it's taken me so long to update the thread but I'll do it tonight. Apologies


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2020)

So with @Slick declaration that makes 29 riders still in ,well done everyone 
As promised I'm off the mark for Aug did my standard loop to St Bernards Abbey loop


----------



## Domus (7 Aug 2020)

Hot and humid in Sunny Grange so after two days gardening duty it was bike day. Lots of activity around the racecourse in Cartmel after that fairly quiet to Coniston where I shared my toasted teacake and jam with a family of wasps. Very hot climbing Hawkshead Hill before a new route for me past the Drunken Duck into Ambleside, where I popped into the posh bike shop for a coffee but as they were busy with bike sales I had a quick look round and left without. The traffic queue coming into Ambleside was quite epic as were the crowds in Bowness. The lane into Crosthwaite was very quiet and a lay by was utilised for a quick picnic.
Easy riding through Levens and Meathop and back to Sunny Grange. All in all a hot and sticky 88 Kms.


----------



## Domus (9 Aug 2020)

Blooming windy this morning,  Arm warmers were soon dispatched on the gentle climb out of Bradshaw to Holcombe, great views from the top of Holcombe Hill, through Haslingden, Rawtenstall and Edenfield without any drama then on the climb up to Owd Bett's there are some temporary lights near Turn Village, single file for about 200 - 300 metres but all up hill. I was first in the queue but four cars got past before the single file section. I was about ¾ the way through when a car set off in my direction I was huffing and puffing up hill into a head/cross wind when he came straight for me, we both stopped, his window came came down and the abuse started. "Bloody cyclists, all the f*****g same, never stop for red lights" "It was green" was my reply. He just repeated his tirade and was joined by a guy on a motorbike, same accusation. I shook my head and left, glad of the moments rest. 
Now reported to Rossendale Council

Stopped in Turn Village bus shelter for a picnic to calm down before a close pass by a pick up truck just before the descent into Norden  

Back home in one piece, and relax


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Aug 2020)

Another 3 points in the bag today and a great end to my week off with another metric ton out with Some friends from Nuneaton. Fradley junction near Lichfield was the destination through all-familiar roads. Great company, great banter, just an all out great ride. 11 points in the bag for August so far with hopefully some more yet to come.

66.2 in 3:36.


----------



## tallliman (10 Aug 2020)

3 points for me albeit only because I didnt press stop during my 4 hours at the cricket. Part of me wants to dock myself a point for it.

Still, a lovely 50km out to Grantham CC for the cricket and the same back home. Headwinds on the way out but that direction is still better for the climb into Croxton Kerrial rather than going the other way. Its horrid in the other direction!!


----------



## 13 rider (15 Aug 2020)

Saluki said:


> January
> 2 Points
> 
> February
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Was that the cobbled climb Micheal gate ? People say Lincolnshire is flat


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Aug 2020)

It was going so well........

Mum has a nasty fracture in a delicate area and as such she cannot walk, I have a kid free weekend so as she lives in Mansfield I thought I could do a round trip on the bike to see her and help out round the house a bit. All was going well- I’d set off at just after 0830 this morning for the 40 mile journey up there. No problems with that but navigating the cycle paths through Nottingham was a bit of a ball ache and slowed me down significantly. That said, I’d reached mum’s house by 1115 so it was still a half decent effort!

The return journey? Not so good. After leaving mum’s house I deviated slightly to take in Clipstone (where I’m originally from) and pick up sustrans route 6 back from there towards Nottingham and on to home. The first section of this route from Clipstone to Rainworth is limestone type gravel which I knew of beforehand but was confident that I could comfortably navigate even on a road bike, though I’d dropped speed considerably to compensate.

Almost midway through this section I inevitably got a puncture, on close inspection it turned out to be a pinch flat. “Not a problem,” I thought, “I have a spare tube so happy days.”

That was my fatal mistake.

I changed the tube and reinflated it, but when I went to unscrew the pump the whole valve body unscrewed with it! Aaaaaagggghhh!
I’d got no tool to tighten it back in so I thought I’d repair the original tube’s puncture with scab patches that I carry. Tube repaired, reinstalled and reinflated, went to remove pump, all good. Screwed the valve back shut, it snagged and then snapped on me, deflating immediately!

Now I was in sh*t street as I was two miles ish into the forest, 35 miles from home with no tubes! Had to ring “Mrs NoodleLegs Taxis” for a ride home which she was only too happy to do, but it did mean a two mile walk to get to Rainworth which was the nearest place for her to pick me up. I ended the ride there and then, having got 47 miles and a solitary point instead of 80 odd and 3 points as I’d planned. Ah well. Oh and the walk hasn’t done my cleats much good either, so some new ones are on order.......

I can hear the cries of “You should have gone tubeless” resonating in my ears which I shall duly consider doing, but it’s been one for the memory bank today all the same!


----------



## Saluki (16 Aug 2020)

Was that the cobbled climb Micheal gate ? People say Lincolnshire is flat
[/QUOTE]
It’s called “Steep Hill” according to the road sign and on Google maps.

if anyone thinks that all of Lincolnshire is flat, they should ride from Horncastle to Louth


----------



## C R (18 Aug 2020)

An oddity for me doing a challenge ride on a weekday, and in the evening. I went out earlier than usual, so thought maybe I would do 25 miles or so, but I was feeling good by the time I reached Bredon, as I didn't ride yesterday. So, having the lights on, I decided I would brave the darker evening and prolonged the ride via Elmley Castle. I made it home well after sunset, with another 42.5 in the bag, and 205 for the month. Also my fastest challenge ride at 16.4mph, though only around 400m of climbing. And another first, rode pretty much continuously, only one stop for a couple of minutes for a sip of water in Tewkesbury.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Aug 2020)

In a rare feat, I've actually posted my August ride before being reminded by @13 rider 
Terrible mileage for August so far, the worst in 7 years, too much else going on.


----------



## aferris2 (20 Aug 2020)

August ride done on Rottnest Island. Mrs F joined me on the first part, but she's not ridden a bike for about 5 years so declined my offer for her to complete a full 50km. It's a bit of a challenge to get a longer ride done on an island that is only 10km long, so I had to do several loops. The nice thing about this island is that there is really only one motor vehicle, the bus, and the drivers do know how to cope with the hoards of cyclists that visit.


----------



## Domus (20 Aug 2020)

Blooming windy in Sunny Grange, my planned 100K circuit of Furness, Coniston and Windermere was forsaken for another day. Instead an old favourite of Arnside and Silverdale was enjoyed. The pan flat lanes between Milnthorpe and Levens have two sections running North-South. This morning I pedalled at 18 Kph, on the return I managed 35 Kph. As I said blooming windy.


----------



## tallliman (20 Aug 2020)

As seems to be the norm for one day a year, I thought I'd ride a mile per year of my life. At least enough to get a point! Very fast ride up the Wreake Valley through Ashford by and back toward home. As I passed Nice Pie, I shouted hello to the owners who were perfecting their new sign!


----------



## PatrickPending (22 Aug 2020)

Taken me a while to log this as I did it on the 1st of August - 86Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterleys -Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth -Stanford on Avon -Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Sibbertoft - Marston Trussel - East Farndon - Lubenham - Laughton -Gumley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

Still hope to get a longer ride before the end of August - not done a 100mile ride this year....always try and do at least one - probably a trip out to Fotheringhay.....just need a niceish day......


----------



## Domus (27 Aug 2020)

A second visit to the Velo Café at Croston, much better than the last visit, far fewer people with it being midweek. Arm warmers on for most of the way back as the wind picked up a bit. Only one close pass which was VERY close, there was a road sweeper going at road sweeper speed on Plodder Lane, mirror check, nothing behind so gave it a wide berth only for a Volvo going at warp speed to overtake us both just as I was level with the cab. Hells bells he was close. 
That's probably it for August, 57 points up to now, a little down on last year but as no Mallorca trip and no Friday Night rides it is understandable.


----------



## Jon George (28 Aug 2020)

Domus said:


> Only one close pass which was VERY close.



When people on here remark on CLOSE passes, I generally assume that there wasn't much more than a fag-paper to play with. Glad you're okay.


----------



## Domus (28 Aug 2020)

As an apprentice almost 50 years ago, we used fag paper to zero cutters, stick a paper with some saliva to the workpiece, bring in the cutter very slowly and when the paper disappeared you knew you were close. It was a flash back to those times.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2020)

The end of the month has crept up unnoticed so a very late update . We have 24 riders fully posted up leaving 5 riders up to date for July yet to post ,so a nudge for @Sbudge ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@Houthakker and finally @lane 
While typing the list something seemed to be missing ,then I realised @cosmicbike wasn't on it as he had actually updated without a nudge


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> While typing the list something seemed to be missing ,then I realised @cosmicbike wasn't on it as he had actually updated without a nudge



Don't panic I'm sure normal service will be resumed next month


----------



## lane (29 Aug 2020)

I have a ride planned tomorrow and then I will post my rides for August.


----------



## Houthakker (29 Aug 2020)

Got my Aug ride in today. Decided to take the train up to Carnforth and ride back along the entire length of the Lancaster canal. All went to plan and it was a good ride but slow! 54 miles in 6 hours 44, 8mph. Expected some areas to be muddy and rough, and there was some of that, but lots of walkers around as well, and I always give way to them. Took the old rigid MTB that I have and its my longest ride on it to date, The fat chunky tyres helped but still feels like someone has spent 6 hrs kicking my ass! When I got to the end of the canal I drove straight down to the nearest garage and used their jetwash to clear the lumps of mud off it.


----------



## Willd (30 Aug 2020)

It's getting towards Autumn, long sleeved jersey and another top today  1 minute 4 secs over 2 hrs for 34.15 miles


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Aug 2020)

Willd said:


> It's getting towards Autumn, long sleeved jersey and another top today  1 minute 4 secs over 2 hrs for 34.15 miles


Good work, impressive pace that


----------



## C R (30 Aug 2020)

It felt more like October than August this morning. Anyhow, quite a nice looking day, plan was to try Ankerdine hill again, it is less than a mile, but has a couple of sections of 17%, and the first time I tried it I had to stop three times. Today I managed with only one stop, and five minutes faster, so some progress there. Maybe next time I'll manage without stops.


----------



## Domus (30 Aug 2020)

Managed another for August, toughest ride ever for me. Set off for a 100k ride at 09.00. Very chilly up in Sunny Grange so bibtights and long sleeve jersey. I underestimated the severity and length of the new climbs to Broughton in Furness and then onto Torver. By the time I got to Coniston I was only 45 Kms in but had 1000 metres of ascent done. 
Onto Hawkshead via Wray Castle and then to find the Windermere Ferry not running AGAIN. Really peed off with them as it meant a re route and two more climbs, one of them at 16%. Ended up with 100.9 Kms and the Wahoo reading 2001 metres of climbing. Absolutely goosed now but 3 more points. 👍


----------



## 13 rider (30 Aug 2020)

Well done @Domus a proper hilly ride


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Domus a proper hilly ride


Agreed, brilliant effort


----------



## AndreaJ (31 Aug 2020)

Just finished the last one for this month, will post them altogether later.


----------



## Slick (31 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> The end of the month has crept up unnoticed so a very late update . We have 26 riders fully posted up leaving 5 riders up to date for July yet to post ,so a nudge for @Sbudge ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@Houthakker and finally @lane
> While typing the list something seemed to be missing ,then I realised @cosmicbike wasn't on it as he had actually updated without a nudge


I've finally updated the thread with the biggest points haul I've managed to date because of lockdown and work but it appears it's the end of the road for me as I will be very unlikely to get any other rides in this month after my crash and planned OP to repair my knee. Shame.


----------



## C R (31 Aug 2020)

Slick said:


> I've finally updated the thread with the biggest points haul I've managed to date because of lockdown and work but it appears it's the end of the road for me as I will be very unlikely to get any other rides in this month after my crash and planned OP to repair my knee. Shame.


Any updates on whether you will actually need the op?


----------



## Slick (31 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> Any updates on whether you will actually need the op?


Unbelievably they can't OP without an MRI scan and they can't do that as they can't find a radiographer, apparently.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Aug 2020)

Hope you mend quickly @Slick and they medics get their act together 

No problems @AndreaJ , I had read your posts in your ride today thread so I knew you got a ride in


----------



## Sbudge (31 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> The end of the month has crept up unnoticed so a very late update . We have 26 riders fully posted up leaving 5 riders up to date for July yet to post ,so a nudge for @Sbudge ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@Houthakker and finally @lane
> While typing the list something seemed to be missing ,then I realised @cosmicbike wasn't on it as he had actually updated without a nudge


All updated, as ever, thanks for the nudge.


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Aug 2020)

Got out with none other than @tallliman for a partial Leicestershire CC section meet up and social potter through the lanes of south Nottinghamshire, stopping at Hickling Wharf for a cake and coffee. Weather good, route good (and just done on the fly as opposed to pre planned) and even managed a couple of tile grabs.
It was nice to have a catch up and chinwag with @tallliman as I’d not seen him for quite a few months and we had discussed many things including next year’s potential riding plans and some helpful touring pointers!

I hadn’t ridden outdoors for a couple of weeks due to other commitments however having churned up quite a few points early on in the month, this was a nice finish all the same.


----------



## tallliman (31 Aug 2020)

I cant add anything to that but only a single point for me and perhaps some commission from my lbs!!

Great ride out today and great to catch up!


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Aug 2020)

tallliman said:


> I cant add anything to that but only a single point for me and perhaps some commission from my lbs!!


I’ll keep you posted on that!


----------



## tallliman (1 Sep 2020)

Surely I cant be the first one to complete a ride this month?

I was undecided as to what to do today but eventually convinced myself to ride. Out the door and onto the commuting route for a few miles. Turned right near Tonge to pass through Diseworth then up to Kegworth. At 16 miles in under an hour I thought I may as well do 50k! So upto Gotham village and East Leake before wending my way home.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2020)

tallliman said:


> Surely I cant be the first one to complete a ride this month?
> 
> I was undecided as to what to do today but eventually convinced myself to ride. Out the door and onto the commuting route for a few miles. Turned right near Tonge to pass through Diseworth then up to Kegworth. At 16 miles in under an hour I thought I may as well do 50k! So upto Gotham village and East Leake before wending my way home.


No your not  ,3 riders already posted ,@Jon George was the first to post ,Well done anyway


----------



## Jenkins (1 Sep 2020)

A quick blast on the Pickenflick flatbar in very pleasant conditions this afternoon to get the 50k ride in nice & early. As before, I'll update the main ride thread when I've got the 50 miler done as well - that may be some time as the return to full time work and having things to do on non-working weekends is playing havoc with my social mileage. With the exception of a 50k ride yesterday, I've done no riding except for three weeks worth of commuting since completing the 100k chalenge ride at the start of August.


----------



## PatrickPending (2 Sep 2020)

Septembers done, 2nd 
104Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterlys - Gilmorton -Folesworth - Claybrooke Magna- Monks Kirby - Withybrook - Shilton -Brinklow - Caithron - Easenhall - Brinklow - Caithron- Easenhall (makes it up to 100 when I get home)- Pailton - Claybrooke Parva - Claybroke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Leire - Gilmorton - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

What with a 11k run Saturday, 114k ride Sunday. 6k run Monday, 13k run Tuesday and 6k on the hybrid it was hard work


----------



## Jon George (2 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> @Jon George was the first to post


Confession time: I know this challenge is about encouraging more, and longer, rides, but I still found myself rushing to the PC to enter my result. (I was practically still in my bib-shorts.) I tell myself it's not a competition, but some instincts obviously run deep ...


----------



## Domus (4 Sep 2020)

September ride done, new route to a new (to me) coffee shop in Plumgarth near Kendal. Rinaldo’s, takeaway only but a couple of tables outside and a cake shop next door  
The owner is a cyclist and they have a very smart jersey for sale.
The route back to Grange was by way of a cycle path through Kendal then Natland to Sizergh. Very nice too 👍


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2020)

I do like it when they get the weather forecast wrong. Earlier in the week Friday was supposed to be damp & windy, but it turned ut to be bone dry, quite warm but a bit breezy so I was able to get the 50 mile challenge ride completed today with an anit-clockwise loop out to Raydon, Brantham & Alton Water. That makes all three challenge rides (including the 100k) done by the 4th of the month!

Ride thread updated.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Sep 2020)

Having a rather rubbish year on the bike, just too busy to get out much. Always making time for the 50km mind, so yesterday I was out far later than I like to be. Pushing a decent pace for me at 17.5mph average, I managed to stay ahead of a chaingang of 6 from the Wimbledon Windmills for a mile and a half, then picked up the tow from them, amazing how much difference it makes being on the back...


----------



## 13 rider (7 Sep 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
> February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
> March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
> April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206
> ...


You might want to edit the miles on your last ride to 51 not 21


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> You might want to edit the miles on your last ride to 51 not 21


Thanks, I almost lost an hour and a half of my life.


----------



## Vantage (10 Sep 2020)

I'm recovering from the biggest ride I've done since 2012. 79.2 miles 
An average day for some, but a hell of a feat for me. Bolton to Southport and back mostly on canal towpaths which really tested my Voyager Hyper tyres grip. Slippy! 
Out the door at 06.40 and home for about 17.30. My longest day ever. 
Joined by 2 chaps I've known a few years and apart from some drizzle for the first hour or so, sunshine the whole day 
No hypos either oddly enough. 
The legs are stiff as iron girders at the moment and I finally have some feeling in my backside but a damn nice day out


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Sep 2020)

Vantage said:


> I'm recovering from the biggest ride I've done since 2012. 79.2 miles
> An average day for some, but a hell of a feat for me. Bolton to Southport and back mostly on canal towpaths which really tested my Voyager Hyper tyres grip. Slippy!
> Out the door at 06.40 and home for about 17.30. My longest day ever.
> Joined by 2 chaps I've known a few years and apart from some drizzle for the first hour or so, sunshine the whole day
> ...


Good work @Vantage, well done!


----------



## Domus (12 Sep 2020)

Took advantage of the strong breeze from the Irish Sea by taking the train to Barrow from Grange and riding back via the Bay Cycle Way. Really enjoyed it as the last time I did it was last December on the winter bike in full cold weather gear. Shorts and short sleeve jersey all day today. Bigland was not any easier though, still needed two breathers as my heart rate approached 180 BPM. Looking forward to a gentleman’s 4 dayer next week a social distance social ride around Cheshire using three Premier Inns. Should get 4 points.


----------



## Willd (12 Sep 2020)

Yes I like how the weather forecast calls it a gentle breeze, but it never feels like that on a bike when it's in your face for 10 miles 
56.82 miles today, halfway with the wind behind me I managed 16.9 mph as an average, this dropped to 16.1 for the full ride with the pleasure of a light breeze in my face  2,250 ft of up too, Northamptonshire is definitely much hillier than my local bit of Warwickshire


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Sep 2020)

Struggling for bike time, so it was out yesterday morning for this month's ride regardless of forecast showers.

Ride done - it wasn't pretty or fast, but it's this month's point in the bag and it keeps the run going. And I dodged the showers, although the "gentle breeze" certainly felt much more enthusiastic.

I'll post it on t'other thread when I get two minutes.


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Sep 2020)

Off the mark for September with a nice 3 pointer by way of a CC forum meet-up with @13 rider, @Supersuperleeds and a brief hello with @tallliman who unfortunately had to pull out due to not feeling too good. Our old favourite Nice Pie cafe at Old Dalby was the destination, we were there reasonably quickly after meeting up and yet again it didn’t disappoint. A bacon butty and a coffee later and we were back on our way and into the headwind! No major climbing, beautiful weather and a VV tile grab at Hoby made for a very pleasant ride indeed!
Parting ways with the others at Rothley I was at 42 miles and needing 20 more to bag the three points I headed back towards Loughborough along the villages of the old A6, picking up the actual A6 once there and heading north west towards Hathern and then back southwards towards home. The upshot of this was that there was very little climbing compared to the usual routes back from here which have lots but it got me the points I wanted and I wasn’t complaining! 

A steady paced ride and a great catch up with the other guys after almost a year. Hopefully won’t leave it so long next time if the you-know-what blows over soon......


----------



## Domus (15 Sep 2020)

Day 1 of a gentle, gentlemen’s social distancing, social ride in Cheshire. 
Started very well with coffee and croissants in Wilmslow at the very posh Service Course, then a warm, sunny ride along quiet lanes to meet the other two members at the George and Dragon in Great Budworth for a sandwich lunch. Some off roading sections around the old salt workings and the Anderton Boat Lift, an ice cream in Northwich and a pleasant ride along the Weaver to the hotel. Glorious weather all day. 🌞👍🚲🍦


----------



## 13 rider (15 Sep 2020)

I'm up in the peaks for a week near Matlock which means hills . A brutal 2 pointer today 50.1 miles had to do some loops of the village to get the extra point . Just 5000ft of upness did the climbs of Monsal head short but steep 16% ,Manners wood longer but not as steep and Beely moor which is long but a steady 6% I really enjoyed that one starts in wood then comes out on open moor land . Plenty of other up and downs nearly as brutal . Amazingly in Sept I suffered in the heat warmer today than my holiday in July


----------



## Domus (16 Sep 2020)

Day 2 of our social distancing adventure, Northwich to Harmer Hill via Audlem for lunch at Stuart’s, many thanks to Janis for a nice spread. 
The lanes after lunch were so rural and quiet there were no opportunities for any refreshments at all. More climbing since we entered Shropshire but heading back north tomorrow to Chester. 82 Kms today so a 2 pointer. 👍


----------



## Domus (17 Sep 2020)

Day 3 was really good, chilly start but by the time we arrived in Ellesmere for coffee by the mere the sun was out in a clear blue sky. Very quiet lanes to Malpas for lunch in the old Fire Station. On to Chester and ice cream by the river. 73 sunny Kms and another point. 
Going our separate ways tomorrow, we have been very lucky with the weather, fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Sep 2020)

Finishing work a little early and the beautiful weather made the prospect of an evening Zwift sweat session very untempting, so I did a proper ride instead. There were a couple of straggly veloviewer tiles to get along the corridor of the A46 missed out from Sunday’s ride out to Nice Pie in the same area so I thought I’d go back out and get them. Tough going to start, the wind seemed slightly easterly so that meant heading out into a headwind. Not to be deterred, I pushed on anyway if at a little slower pace due to said wind and the mostly uphill terrain. Early evening traffic didn’t exactly help the cause either, but then it was never really about speed anyway, just the two tiles I needed to get. And I got them- the first was a punchy uphill slog out of Seagrave past Leicester City’s training ground to the A46 which blew me up and the other meant venturing onto the grounds of the nearby Ragdale Hall and Spa on the opposite side of the road. Tiles got, it was time to head back home and as I’m saving my climbing legs for another day coming very soon.......
I pretty much followed a similar route home from Loughborough as I did a couple of weeks ago which is much much flatter than all the other ways! Rapidly fading daylight and lack of bike lights put paid to pushing on to get the 50 miles and another point, but I’m happy just to get out.


----------



## Domus (18 Sep 2020)

A very tough 72 Kms today, a stiff headwind all the way from Chester to Wilmslow, the section through Delamere is a roller coaster at the best of times but against a block headwind it was brutal, wishy washy coffee at the station didn't help. Still, 4 days of good dry weather is better than we could have wished for when we decided a couple of weeks ago to put on the trip after a year of cancelled and postponed events. The three Premier Inns did us proud with decent meals and the Yard Italian in Chester last night was exceptional. No mechanicals, no visits from you know who, all in all a good four days on the bikes. 👍


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Sep 2020)

A change of plans today freed me up to get out and ride again and there was only one destination in mind- Matlock.
Inspired by @13 rider ’s efforts this week in the same area and knowing there were three Top 100 climbs in the vicinity I had yet to do I set out to get them.
Parking at nearby Cromford, it was very sunny but also quite blowy. Not to be deterred, I set off heading northwards along the flat A6 into Matlock and the first of the three climbs- Bank Road.





This little beauty tops out around 20% and hitting this one just 3.5 miles in was quite the warm up! Climb defeated, I had a breather at the top then set straight back down the other side for the next one on the list- Riber. Coming back down into Matlock I could see Riber Castle in the distance and gained some perspective of what was to come very shortly!





Finishing my descent into Matlock, the start of Riber was immediate once I’d crossed the main road, kicking up enough to get the heart pumping a bit and levelling off briefly before the real meat of the climb......





Branching off left, there is an immediate left hand hairpin that tops out at around 25% on the inside, a little leg buster to prepare me for the next km or so. It then winds left and right and kicks up well over 20% again as you approach the summit. As if the brutal gradient isn’t enough, the surface between the last turn and the summit is just awful. Rough and full of potholes, you have to go in the middle of the narrow road and hope and pray no traffic comes at you. I was lucky with that and managed to get up to the top, if a little sweaty and blowy myself! Another customary shot of Riber Castle in the near distance....




From here I had to basically go back the way I came up, the surface, bends and gradient not suitable for descending fast on. Once back into Matlock, I headed along the A6 through Darley Dale, veering off midway along a path that ran parallel with both the A6 and the Peak Rail heritage railway. Didn’t see any trains, but the views were no less splendid. Before long, I’d arrived at Rowsley, and the beginning of the third and final climb of Rowsley Bar....




Turning off the main road, this climb is also immediate, kicking up quite steep before the piece da resistance of a wooded area with two hairpins that kick up beyond the 20% on the sign. The tarmac is fresh and silky smooth and certainly helped my cause! Before long, that climb was also defeated, having a breather at the top before heading back towards Matlock. If anyone needs reminding about how stunning Derbyshire is then here is that reminder.....





Just fifteen miles done, and three big climbs completed, it was chill time now and I went back the way I came back towards Matlock Bath. Hard work done and feeling rather good I stopped off here for a well earned ice cream.....










My mission was essentially complete, and as I was on 22 miles at this point and only about 2.5 miles back to the car, I felt it only right to squeeze out the remaining miles I needed to get me another point.... I mean, why drive forty miles not to get a point eh?
These last few miles were got by way of a little thrash down the silky smooth A6 through Cromford down to Whatstandwell right by the river Derwent. Turning back round and thrashing it back up the A6 to Cromford, I was a mile short and with the car park only 0.2 miles away, I headed past the car park towards the train station and back on myself again to get over the line.

An enjoyable day, stunning views, big climbs and another point.


----------



## aferris2 (20 Sep 2020)

September ride done. Had to sit out 14 days of quarantine at home so this was just about the first chance to get out for a ride. Looks like I managed to get it done just before the weather takes a downturn in the coming week. Still getting used to the amount of traffic and its good to see lots of other cyclists around. I'm still the slowest but who cares!


----------



## Houthakker (20 Sep 2020)

Well after deciding that once a month I'd take the train out to somewhere new to make a different ride back home, we are facing greater restrictions as from Monday so it diddn't seem the right thing to do. Had a nice 58m circular ride instead. Planned it out to go along some of NCN6 and while I've ridden in the general area before, this led me down some new nice quiet lanes. Big mistake was not fuelling properly (trying to lose some lard) and the last 5 mile so so were a bit od a struggle. Still in the game though.....
Must start taking some photos when out as most people seem to.


----------



## Willd (20 Sep 2020)

Found a category 5 hill (MapMyRide) today, only 79m up in 1.75 miles along, small ring still not getting worn out though, on a fairly constant gradient  Only 220m up in the other 29.5 miles though, lovely sunny day, but a bit gusty in open parts.


----------



## Domus (20 Sep 2020)

Cracking weather in Sunny Grange, easy ride to Arnside and Silverdale. Lots of bikes about, met mrs Domus for coffee back in Grange then in a moment of madness climbed up past the library to the cemetery, I saw 12% on the Wahoo, it certainly got the old pump going. 
New café opened in Arnside, just opposite the train station. Good coffee, and the homemade flapjack was excellent.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2020)

Monthly update time and one weekend to go warning 
We have 24 riders fully posted up for Sept . That leaves 5 riders to up date the thread so a nudge for @Rob and Alison ,@slow scot ,@Cranky Knee Girl and @lane . That leaves @Slick who is recoverying from an accident and here's hoping for a timely recovery fingers crossed


----------



## Fiona R (23 Sep 2020)

Sorry, forgotten to post


----------



## Rob and Alison (23 Sep 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Sorry, forgotten to post


likewise here, will put that right tomorrow.


----------



## Slick (24 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time and one weekend to go warning
> We have 24 riders fully posted up for Sept . That leaves 5 riders to up date the thread so a nudge for @Rob and Alison ,@slow scot ,@Cranky Knee Girl and @lane . That leaves @Slick who is recoverying from an accident and here's hoping for a timely recovery fingers crossed


No luck I'm afraid, I'm definitely out. I did hold out a bit of hope of doing something on a borrowed ebike but even that's beyond me.


----------



## C R (24 Sep 2020)

Slick said:


> No luck I'm afraid, I'm definitely out. I did hold out a bit of hope of doing something on a borrowed ebike but even that's beyond me.


I lost track of your original accident thread, did you ever needed the op?


----------



## Slick (24 Sep 2020)

C R said:


> I lost track of your original accident thread, did you ever needed the op?


Unfortunately yes. Apparently more muscle than tendon but still required fixing so no cycling for a while.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2020)

Sorry to hear that @Slick . Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2020)

First pncture in 1,500 miles or so. Bit of a tank-slapper, but stayed upright  First one I've fixed at the roadside too, without too much trouble, even managed to get 60 psi in the tube. The local farmers have been out with flail hedge-trimmers for a few weeks, but this must have been a sharp stone or a bit of glass.
Vest, undershirt and Jersey today, pretty gusty in parts too, definitely Autumn


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Sep 2020)

Chilly this morning, and a bit breezy too - cool enough for bib tights and overshoes to make the first appearance of the season.

No real plans for today, but plenty of time for a change, so a metric half was a possibility. Sadly not though - the "breeze" was distinctly more than that and swirling about unpredictability once away from the built up areas. The unplanned swerve across a quiet country lane was one thing, but the unexpected lane change on a 40mph single carriageway had me deciding not to push my luck and turning for home.

Just ten miles today then, but that's nearly a third of a half, isn't it?


----------



## Domus (28 Sep 2020)

Chilly in Sunny Radcliffe so long sleeve base layer and Lusso jacket with bib longs and toe warmers. Set off with no particular plan and went up and over Holcombe Hill. What a pleasant surprise when I puffed up to Holden Wood, Grane Road closed. The chap manning the cones said it was grass and hedge cutting, sweeping and litter picking and I was free to proceed. FANTASTIC, no wind, clear skies and an empty road, kept away from the kerbs and the cuttings and rode to Jackson Heights Road in the middle of an empty road. Finished up with 61 Kms and another point.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Oct 2020)

Still not riding much, too much time going on decorating, work and keeping a 27 year old Volvo on the road. I dropped the other 2 challenges last year and I'm determined to keep this one going, so out today before the weather turns dire tomorrow and the builders start.
Nothing fancy, ambling zig zags on familiar territory. I keep looking at my Veloviewer squares but grabbing even a single new one is 50 miles plus, so maybe next year.
And I've remembered to update the ride thread, so no slapped wrist for me this month @13 rider


----------



## Jon George (1 Oct 2020)

A bit like @cosmicbike, I took a look at the forecast and took the opportunity to get out and get October in the bag. Missed the rain!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2020)

Sept update we have 28 riders fully posted up and moving on to Oct
@Jon George has been knocked off his first poster perch from an unexpected source not only had @cosmicbike been out for a ride he's remember to update the thread  knocking @Jon George into second place . Well done as well to @Domus off an running on the first day


----------



## Domus (1 Oct 2020)

Beautiful day in Sunny Grange so even a couple of twinges in my lower back couldn’t stop me going for a ride. I missed out a couple of hills and took a more gentle route to Arnside and Silverdale, still managed over 60 Kms and my first October point.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2020)

Do I get the bonus point for being the first to post a completed imperial 50? I've got the next week and a bit off work, but the weather forecast isn't looking too hopefull for most of it so I went out for a relaxed 50 miler to Henley and back once the roads had dried out after the overnight rain.

What I've got to look forward to until I go back to work...


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Do I get the bonus point for being the first to post a completed imperial 50? I've got the next week and a bit off work, but the weather forecast isn't looking too hopefull for most of it so I went out for a relaxed 50 miler to Henley and back once the roads had dried out after the overnight rain.
> 
> What I've got to look forward to until I go back to work...
> 
> View attachment 550189


No 
But you have my respect 
Yes I have a nice long weekend off work riding plans seem to be on hold


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2020)

Off the mark for Oct , Weather was better than predicted so headed out hoping to get round dry did my Wymeswold loop got back to my village and weather was ok so added a loop out to Groby to past 40 miles and take my weekly total past 200 miles


----------



## Jon George (4 Oct 2020)

13 rider said:


> @Jon George has been knocked off his first poster perch



What can I say? I'm inconsolable.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2020)

Jon George said:


> What can I say? I'm inconsolable.


Up early next month then ?


----------



## Domus (4 Oct 2020)

Should have heeded those lower back twinges. Had great difficulties getting out of bed on Saturday morning, moving around very gingerly. 
Ibuleve Max Strength Gel seems to be helping.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Due to my recent accident, I will not be able to complete the challenge this year. This would have been my 5th consecutive year, I believe.
> 
> The best of luck to the rest of you. Get wrapped up. 🍀🙏


Having seen your accident thread I feared you would have to drop out 😢 . Yes it would have been your 5th year . Wishing you a speedy recovery and hopefully you will be back in for 2021
It's seems to have been a bad year for accidents stay safe everyone


----------



## Houthakker (4 Oct 2020)

Got out for a ride yesterday morning. Started off wet but wasn;t too bad so managed 43 miles. One in the bag for this month.


----------



## C R (4 Oct 2020)

The morning was not very amenable to riding, what with the pouring rain and the blustery wind. After lunch, though, it was a different day, the wind dropped and there was even sunshine and dry roads by the time I set off just after 4.

Quick loop of Bredon Hill via Longdon to add some distance, and October is in the bag, hopefully I'll manage some more.


----------



## aferris2 (9 Oct 2020)

Glad to get a ride done for October today. It's about this time of the year that you need to switch to doing a ride when the weather is not too bad instead of waiting for a really nice day. I missed an opportunity a few days ago because the mojo wasn't there so after a heavy hint from the other half that I should get out today I retrieved the bike from the shed.
It didn't take long to get into it though. Lots of sun to start with, but the rain came early so got a little wet at the end. Lots of other cyclists out which is always good to see.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Oct 2020)

October done.

Met up with none other than @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds at Market Bosworth and set off for a spin up to the honey pot cafe (formerly beehive). They were on a mission to complete their monthly imperial ton challenge and had got some early miles in prior to meeting me. 19 miles later we’d arrived at rosliston and the cafe where we had a guest appearance from @Lilliburlero. Hadn’t seen sight nor sound of him since New Year’s Day last year so it was brilliant to catch up with him again and hopefully we’ll get to have a spin with him again soon. Heading back towards Bosworth I had done around 45 miles or so by the time I’d got there and figured I’d push on to get a metric ton rather than ride straight back which would have made me well short of that mark. Winging the rest of the route home we said goodbye to @Supersuperleeds at Kirby Muxloe and cracked on to nearby Ratby, where I peeled off from @13 rider and did the last 7-8 miles solo. All the climbing came in this section but I didn’t mind as I was quite fresh legged. Got back home having done nearly 66 miles and with 3 points in the bag for the month. Was nice to catch up with the lads again.


----------



## Domus (11 Oct 2020)

With my back feeling better, not yet 100% but good enough for a low level ride. Set off for a gentle ride to see number three daughter, at a social distance I may add, then continued on through Leigh and Hindley to Blackrod, cracking clear views across the West Pennine Moors. Up to the Blundell Arms with sweat in my eyes, too many layers, then got cold on the fast descent into Bolton just can't seem to get it right this time of year. Back home with 57 sunny Kms and another point.


----------



## Saluki (12 Oct 2020)

I decided to say ‘stuff the unpacking, paint and putting shelves up’ and took the Genesis for a spin. An old favourite route from when I lived in West Earlham, in fact I passed the end of my old road. Couple of small errors on the route but it’s been well over 5 years since I have ridden that route. I loved it.

The weather is pants for the next few days. I needed a ride. Very pleased to have moved back to Norwich.


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Oct 2020)

Another 2 points in the bag with yet another meander around the Peak District- three big climbs (and others!) achieved. Very cold and foggy conditions as I got further north around Hathersage, back down towards Bakewell it was 10 degrees warmer and sunny!
Had a little potter down the Monsal Trail as well to give my noodle legs a break from the relentless climbing but then finished off with another climb into Stanton in Peak. I definitely went the right way there- 13% it topped out at but coming back down the other side it was 25%! Not good for descending fast with the road conditions but glad I didn’t have to climb it!


----------



## Houthakker (17 Oct 2020)

Managed to get a 2nd qualifiying ride in this month. 55 miles around tier 3 Lancashire. Not too warm on some of it!


----------



## Domus (18 Oct 2020)

Crap week, Mum died on Wednesday, it was expected but still crap. Mrs Domus had appointment for her cataracts but her diabetes has put the op in doubt. Both of us depressed. Forced myself out this morning to try to clear my head and blow some cobwebs away. Another point in the bag and life must go on.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Oct 2020)

Domus said:


> Crap week, Mum died on Wednesday, it was expected but still crap. Mrs Domus had appointment for her cataracts but her diabetes has put the op in doubt. Both of us depressed. Forced myself out this morning to try to clear my head and blow some cobwebs away. Another point in the bag and life must go on.


My condolences to you and your family @Domus. So glad a ride can help at a difficult time


----------



## Domus (25 Oct 2020)

Out this morning after the rain, a quick (relative term) 55 Kms through Edgworth, Belmont, Horwich and Bolton to get home and shower in time to watch the Giro ITT. Another single point added to the total.


----------



## The Bystander (26 Oct 2020)

I'm out. I've been looking for excuses, but I think it boils down to my get up and go having got up and gone and taken my mojo with it.
The nearest I can come to an excuse is that I gave up car ownership a couple of years ago so cycling has become more utilitarian than recreational. I've just been out for a supermarket run (a mere 15 miles) and frankly that's enough for me at the moment.
Best of luck for the next couple of months to the rest of you..


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2020)

The Bystander said:


> I'm out. I've been looking for excuses, but I think it boils down to my get up and go having got up and gone and taken my mojo with it.
> The nearest I can come to an excuse is that I gave up car ownership a couple of years ago so cycling has become more utilitarian than recreational. I've just been out for a supermarket run (a mere 15 miles) and frankly that's enough for me at the moment.
> Best of luck for the next couple of months to the rest of you..


That's a shame but if your mojo gone it's difficult to force yourself out . Hopefully your mojo will reappear soon


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2020)

Monthly update time 5 days to go .
We have 17 riders fully posted up ,2 riders I know have done a ride but yet to update the challenge thread in @tallliman and @AndreaJ that leaves 7 rides on the nudge list which is @NorthernDave ,@Sbudge ,@Rob and Alison ,@slow scot ,@PatrickPending ,@lane and @Vantage
2 riders have dropped out of the challenge this month @steveindenmark due to an accident (hope the recovery is going well) and @The Bystander


----------



## lane (26 Oct 2020)

Not had a good month for cycling but managed 50km yesterday.


----------



## tallliman (26 Oct 2020)

Best update the thread then!!

Its been an ok month for riding but driven a bit too much by a feeling of meh.


----------



## C R (26 Oct 2020)

This year's been good for riding, with the weather definitely helping, Yesterday was only the second challenge ride this year that I got wet.

Looking at the advance weather forecast for November, things don't look as good, and I can already feel my motivation waning.


----------



## lane (27 Oct 2020)

lane said:


> Not had a good month for cycling but managed 50km yesterday.



Just had a look at Strava and only 119km to date this month compared with over 800km in August


----------



## Vantage (27 Oct 2020)

I have to admit, the weather lately is doing little to entice me into the saddle.


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Oct 2020)

I’ve got a couple of days off and hoping to get another ride done although it looks like mum’s taxi is needed on one day. Will update main thread.


----------



## Vantage (28 Oct 2020)

Well this is a bit s***. I've been out to get my 50 in before the months out. 
Waiting for Pam to come rescue me as I'm stuck in Coppull. 
The same cramp that struck a couple months ago which had me crashing off the bike on a main road has just struck again, but I caught it early before its rendered me immovable. Looks like I'm out of the 50 a month rides


----------



## Sbudge (28 Oct 2020)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time 5 days to go .
> We have 17 riders fully posted up ,2 riders I know have done a ride but yet to update the challenge thread in @tallliman and @AndreaJ that leaves 7 rides on the nudge list which is @NorthernDave ,@Sbudge ,@Rob and Alison ,@slow scot ,@PatrickPending ,@lane and @Vantage
> 2 riders have dropped out of the challenge this month @steveindenmark due to an accident (hope the recovery is going well) and @The Bystander


Up-to-date again here, not a bad month for October, some lovely rides!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2020)

Vantage said:


> Well this is a bit s***. I've been out to get my 50 in before the months out.
> Waiting for Pam to come rescue me as I'm stuck in Coppull.
> The same cramp that struck a couple months ago which had me crashing off the bike on a main road has just struck again, but I caught it early before its rendered me immovable. Looks like I'm out of the 50 a month rides


That's a shame @Vantage you done well to battle on to get this far . Take care


----------



## Vantage (28 Oct 2020)

Home now. 48.9km on the clock. Bugger!

However, there's always next year


----------



## C R (28 Oct 2020)

Vantage said:


> Home now. 48.9km on the clock. Bugger!


Can you add 2km round the estate?


----------



## Vantage (28 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> Can you add 2km round the estate?



Can't ride at all at the minute CR. If this pans out like last time it happened, I'm off the bike for a few days at least.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2020)

@Vantage if you can get the extra 1.1km riden within 24hrs of starting the ride technically it will count . I will leave it to you to decided if this feels right to you


----------



## Vantage (28 Oct 2020)

Thanks 13 rider 
I'll see how the legs are in the morning. I've got until 9.36am to do that.


----------



## Domus (28 Oct 2020)

Quite bright in Sunny Radcliffe this morning with the rain radar predicting rain at lunchtime, so off for a gentle spin up to Frederick's in Adlington for coffee and toasted teacake. Lots of kids on half term eating very colourful ice creams, whats wrong with Vanilla?
Turned for home and almost made it, freezing rain caught me out just 3 Kms from home. Another point in the bag. Hard luck for Vantage of this parish.


----------



## PatrickPending (28 Oct 2020)

October's done, 108Km down to Easenhall with a few loops on the way. Nice day for it though hard work as I haven't done much cycling this month - and also trying to run at least 100K a month (though not all at once!)....


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *October 2020 report*
> 
> It has not been a good month for riding! Rain and wind plus too many commitments to be elsewhere than on a bike.
> 
> ...


Just been doing some Strava segment comparing for your Perranporth ride and Discovered on Retyn to Whitecross I'm 6th just above Chris Opie pro cyclist ex GCN presenter  but on the downside I've lost my Kom on bypassing Cubert by a big chunk


----------



## Vantage (29 Oct 2020)

Righto folks, thanks to @13 rider 's "get-out-of-jail-free" card I've squeezed in my last few km within the stated 24hours to keep me in the game. 
Tara the doggy accompanied me around the park for a rather damp outing on the bike at 8.30 this morning.


----------



## footloose crow (29 Oct 2020)

13 rider said:


> Just been doing some Strava segment comparing for your Perranporth ride and Discovered on Retyn to Whitecross I'm 6th just above Chris Opie pro cyclist ex GCN presenter  but on the downside I've lost my Kom on bypassing Cubert by a big chunk


I have been slower since the collar bone incident! (Wifely instructions and she follows me on Strava beacon).

Chris Opie is generally in the top 10 on all segments round here so well done on getting ahead. Good effort.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Oct 2020)

Vantage said:


> Righto folks, thanks to @13 rider 's "get-out-of-jail-free" card I've squeezed in my last few km within the stated 24hours to keep me in the game.
> Tara the doggy accompanied me around the park for a rather damp outing on the bike at 8.30 this morning.
> View attachment 555149


Well done @Vantage hope your legs were ok 
But do you realise you've now got to do 2 more rides


----------



## Domus (29 Oct 2020)

Well done that man.


----------



## The Bystander (29 Oct 2020)

Another short utility ride today - 12 miles to donate blood.
I'm posting here because, despite the rain and howling wind, I enjoyed it more than I've enjoyed any ride in the past couple of months. I think it's because I've declared myself out of the challenge and got the "long ride monkey" off my back. I don't have to keep checking the mileage or the calendar and I'm free to enjoy short rides again.
At this rate I can see me getting my mojo back and joining in again next year (no promises).


----------



## Rob and Alison (30 Oct 2020)

Once again qualifying rides had been done but the thread not updated. Sorted that now.


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Oct 2020)

Mum's taxi not needed after all so another ride done, will update thread now.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Oct 2020)

Just digesting the latest lockdown news and what it means to the challenge .I will think about it over the next 48hrs but if you can get a ride in before Thursday it would make things less complicated
My initial feeling as outside exercise is allowed I don't want to offer a blanket bye as per the first lockdown but will consider Turbo rides again and also split rides ie 25km one day and 25km the next if people do not want to be outside for too long 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## C R (31 Oct 2020)

13 rider said:


> Just digesting the latest lockdown news and what it means to the challenge .I will think about it over the next 48hrs but if you can get a ride in before Thursday it would make things less complicated
> My initial feeling as outside exercise is allowed I don't want to offer a blanket bye as per the first lockdown but will consider Turbo rides again and also split rides ie 25km one day and 25km the next if people do not want to be outside for too long
> Stay safe everyone


Will have to wait for more detail, but it would appear to me that solo rides should be ok. I will try to get November in tomorrow, just in case.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Oct 2020)

Monthly update we have 24 riders riders fully posted up with just one rider to declare in @slow scot ,but I presumed he will still be in 
Good luck everyone it what could be another difficult period


----------



## 13 rider (31 Oct 2020)

C R said:


> Will have to wait for more detail, but it would appear to me that solo rides should be ok. I will try to get November in tomorrow, just in case.


I think I heard you could do outside exercise with 1 member of another household but don't quote me on that . A solo 50km for me tomorrow


----------



## slow scot (1 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update we have 24 riders riders fully posted up with just one rider to declare in @slow scot ,but I presumed he will still be in
> Good luck everyone it what could be another difficult period


Apologies; will update today.


----------



## tallliman (1 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> Just digesting the latest lockdown news and what it means to the challenge .I will think about it over the next 48hrs but if you can get a ride in before Thursday it would make things less complicated
> My initial feeling as outside exercise is allowed I don't want to offer a blanket bye as per the first lockdown but will consider Turbo rides again and also split rides ie 25km one day and 25km the next if people do not want to be outside for too long
> Stay safe everyone



I think if people don't want to go outside due to underlying health conditions etc. then indoor rides or a bye should be allowed as per April. Im going to try and continue riding outside because I can but others will have considerations that may make this tricky.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2020)

Got my November banker ride in today did my standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold and back a lovely day despite being a bit windy


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2020)

So while out riding today I've being considering lockdown Mk11 , Obviously in an ideal world I would prefer everyone to get an outside ride in as normal but I am aware this will not to be everyone under the new circumstances . However I do not wish to offer a blanket bye this time but will consider byes on a case by case bases and will be pretty lenient as long as you offer a considered reason why you don't want to complete a ride .
My preferred options 
1, normal outdoor ride 
2, split 50km over 2 days 
3, Turbo ride 
4, Bye 
Anyone who feels they will need a bye for Nov please contact me either via the chatzone or if you wish pm me
Hopefully this will keep everyone in the challenge good luck and stay safe


----------



## Jon George (1 Nov 2020)

There were a brief few minutes yesterday evening when I looked at the forecast and seriously thought about doing a midnight ride - just to post the earliest possible ride for the month and have a good laugh at having done so. 
Then I went to bed.
Out and about on little loops outside of Ipswich which, even with the smur and wind, did the trick of dispelling the fraught stress I'd experienced yesterday. (You've gotta love cycling - if just for it's ability to do this.).


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Nov 2020)

I’ve been out too and got a slow ride in, it’s windy here - I really don’t like the wind😂


----------



## Domus (4 Nov 2020)

A well used route today up and over Holcombe HIll, never gets easier, especially on the winter bike. Then to mix it up a bit went through Rawtenstall to Bacup then Whitworth to Rochdale. The bike path in Pilsworth was just a blanket of wet leaves, will stick to the road next time. 62 Kms and another point.


----------



## aferris2 (4 Nov 2020)

November ride done. Just one more to go!
I've sort of got stuck on doing 60km which fits in with the Lunacy challenge so today I was determined to go for the imperial 50. It's only my second ride of this length this year so woefully short compared to previous years.
Lots of sunshine today which made it feel very warm and hardly any wind for a change. Managed to miss a road closure during the planning phase but fortunately there was a path round them. Roadworks.org says emergency access mantained at all times. Not sure how they will get across the many 3ft wide ditches across the whole road...


----------



## Domus (7 Nov 2020)

Beautiful morning in Sunny Radcliffe so rode the same ride as Wednesday but included a couple of old railway tunnels in Waterfoot and missed out Bacup by a road from Stacksteads to Shawforth. Got back in two minutes less and 10 metres fewer of ascent but 100 metres longer.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2020)

I was going to have a quiet weekend with minimal cycling following 7 consecutive days of commuting (about 190 miles) and a 33 mile mountain bike ride the Friday before, with the wind having taken it out of my legs. However, with today bringing bright sunshine & light winds there was no way I was going to have the day indoors so the imperial 50 got done.


----------



## C R (8 Nov 2020)

Didn't go out last Sunday after all, as the wind was mad. Forecast for today was grey, possibly wet but no wind, so took my chances and I managed 68km, so still in the challenge for November.


----------



## Domus (10 Nov 2020)

A dry but misty morning in Sunny Radcliffe so off over Rivington by way for a change. A few braver souls than me in shorts but glad I had bib tights on when I had my first "visit" for over 4 years. Rear wheel went all lumpy on me in Horwich. Found a nice picnic table at a pub to put my gear on. Nothing obvious found after several minutes of feeling my way inside the tyre so put it down to a dodgy valve. New tube fitted and on my way. Ten Kms later..........oh no. As I was only 5 Kms for home and no other tube to hand, I pumped it up and got about 2 Kms further on, pumped up again and made it home. After a late lunch and a hot shower in the quiet and well lit garage the offending piece of very fine wire was located as it punctured my finger. All is now well and two tubes ready for repair later on. Heres hoping for another 4 years.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2020)

Now the builders are finished I can exit my front door in lycra 
Good to get November done today, though I misjudged the wind and ended up against it all the way home. Only 1 to go, this year has certainly been a challenge for me.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2020)

I combined this momth's 50km challenge ride with a bit of shopping this afternoon and still made it home in time to receive a very nice delivery from Adnams which is now chilling in the fridge. Lovely & sunny, but the wind just didn't seem to be in my favour at any point.


----------



## Rob and Alison (14 Nov 2020)

We've decided to carry on riding outdoors this lockdown, Alison was 'shielding' last time, but this time round that seems to have gone by the board, so just the two(ok 3) of us and carrying all supplies. That means we have done Novembers qualifier and even ,
managed to post it up without the need for a reminder!!


----------



## Houthakker (15 Nov 2020)

Got a good ride in around some quiet lanes for this months qualifying ride, and managed to stay dry as well. Just need to get one next month now to complete my second full year! Am planning to do a short tour next year so will be using this challencge to keep me getting out over the winter, even on days when I'd probably rather not.


----------



## C R (15 Nov 2020)

Got wet and blown about today, but somehow ended with one of the longest rides this year, and mostly enjoyed it very much. Full report to follow in the ride today thread.


----------



## PatrickPending (15 Nov 2020)

November's done, went or one of my easier rides as I'd done a 13k run the day before so was already tired...plus it was wet and windy...

106Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby -Withybrook - Shilton - Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall- Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall (again)-Pailton - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Kimcote - Bruntingthorpe -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby almost identical to last month but lost 2k somewhere and got considerably wetter!


----------



## Domus (19 Nov 2020)

5 degrees C in Sunny Radcliffe so off for a flatfish ride to Frederick's for a coffee, lots of bikes about some brave souls in shorts. 
Back home through Rivington, after which the clouds rolled in and the temperature dropped only to rise again as I got home. 
Another 50 Kms and another point in the bag.


----------



## tallliman (21 Nov 2020)

I've finally updated the challenge thread.....doing a lot better points wise than I expected to be honest. Not going to beat my best years but not far off.

Hoping to get out tomorrow but struggling with motivation now the nights are drawing in so much.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2020)

tallliman said:


> I've finally updated the challenge thread.....doing a lot better points wise than I expected to be honest. Not going to beat my best years but not far off.
> 
> Hoping to get out tomorrow but struggling with motivation now the nights are drawing in so much.


It only took 10 reminders 
120 points is not that shabby considering everything we've been through this year


----------



## tallliman (22 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> It only took 10 reminders
> 120 points is not that shabby considering everything we've been through this year



Its 140 if I included Zwift rides too!


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Nov 2020)

I’m a bit late to the dance this month due to work, weather and subsequent lack of motivation (well, outdoors anyway!) It took quite an effort to haul my sorry self out the door this morning as it was very cold but within one mile of starting the mojo quickly came back and the cold wasn’t really a problem after that.
I thought I’d chase a few straggly veloviewer tiles around the Vale of Belvoir and in doing so managed to bag a metric ton and thus three points for the month to keep my challenge alive.

This was my first ride outdoors in well over a month and I think it showed- it was very hard going at times! Although I won’t be too hard on myself as I did manage 17mph average for a ride of well over 3,500ft of elevation. The lack of autumn outdoor riding has clearly fiddled with my head and as such I forgot to fit my mudguards which now means a a damn good cleaning session is required!

66.7 in 3:58.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
> February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
> March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
> April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206
> ...


Curiosity got the better of me ,there must be a story from November ride ?


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> Curiosity got the better of me ,there must be a story from November ride ?


Yes, it involved a corner, a crashing noise behind me, much blood, a long wait, a trip in an ambulance and a some very expensive dentistry. I am not exactly sure how he did it, but a long time riding partner of mine decided to throw himself onto the tarmac face first. I spent the hour waiting for the ambulance assessing his head injury, repeatedly answering the same questions about 30 times and also trying to tell him that yes I did let him speak to his wife after I called her to keep her in the loop. I totally missed that somehow he had snapped a tooth. On the plus side I had his bike cleaned and repaired within a few days, so once he is ready to get back on his horse he has one less thing to worry about. I got the team car (the wife) home as it was a bit far to walk both bikes.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2020)

@Milkfloat wish your friend a speedy recovery from me . I had to ask


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> @MilkfloatI had to ask


I was just checking if anyone was reading


----------



## Domus (27 Nov 2020)

Another chilly morning in Sunny Radcliffe, hardly any wind to speak of, no fog as forecast so happy days. Long, gentle climb out of Bury to Edenfield to get the old pump going, down to Ewood Bridge to cool down then a sharp climb up past the Golf Club to Haslingden. The big roundabout in Rawtenstall was a challenge this morning, because I wanted Bacup I took the centre of three lanes, the lights were on red so I was just coasting. However the chap behind me wanted to get to the red light more quickly so sounded his horn quite vociferously then screamed past. When I pulled in at his side I asked why he was so desperate to get to the red light, he pretended he didn't hear even though his window was open. No further incidents through Bacup and Rochdale, back home for lunchtime with 55 Kms and another point in the bag.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Nov 2020)

Apologies for my tardiness but the end of the month has crept up on me so here we go the monthly update
We have 18 riders fully posted up leaving 7 riders to post so a nudge for @Sbudge ,@slow scot @PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Houthakker ,@lane and @Vantage
It's good to see the 3 riders who litterally crashed out of the challenge are back on their bikes hopefully training for 2021
No request for byes yet anyone struggling to justify a ride let me know


----------



## PatrickPending (28 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> Apologies for my tardiness but the end of the month has crept up on me so here we go the monthly update
> We have 18 riders fully posted up leaving 7 riders to post so a nudge for @Sbudge ,@slow scot @PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Houthakker ,@lane and @Vantage
> It's good to see the 3 riders who litterally crashed out of the challenge are back on their bikes hopefully training for 2021
> No request for byes yet anyone struggling to justify a ride let me know




Did mine a couple of weeks back - its on page 43 - also managed a 63Km ride last weekend but was too tired to enter it into my log of rides....still haven't thinking about it....


----------



## 13 rider (28 Nov 2020)

PatrickPending said:


> Did mine a couple of weeks back - its on page 43 - also managed a 63Km ride last weekend but was too tired to enter it into my log of rides....still haven't thinking about it....


Sorry for the over zealous nudge  it was a rushed post normally I do check before posting . I had seen your post but somehow my high tech paper tick list let me down . User error I guess


----------



## Vantage (29 Nov 2020)

I'll not be completing this challenge I'm sorry to say. 
Between health issues, drivers trying to kill me and generally crappy weather, I've lost all interest in cycling. 
Hopefully it's not permanent but for now the Wayfarer is little more than a dust gathering ornament in the living room. 
Wishing you all the best for the rest of the challenge and thanks for all the encouragement yous have given me. 
I'll continue to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Nov 2020)

Vantage said:


> I'll not be completing this challenge I'm sorry to say.
> Between health issues, drivers trying to kill me and generally crappy weather, I've lost all interest in cycling.
> Hopefully it's not permanent but for now the Wayfarer is little more than a dust gathering ornament in the living room.
> Wishing you all the best for the rest of the challenge and thanks for all the encouragement yous have given me.
> I'll continue to watch from the sidelines.


That's a shame @Vantage you've really battled on to get this far . But I completely understand your decision at the end of the day cycling should be fun


----------



## Houthakker (29 Nov 2020)

Thanks for the propmt @13rider, I have managed two rides this month so have updated the main thread.


----------



## Domus (29 Nov 2020)

Hey Vantage, maybe we could meet up for a spin sometime, grab a coffee, put the world to rights. No pressure.


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2020)

Brrrr! That started out as a cold ride. (I seriously considered turning back to re-evaluate what I was wearing.) At one stage, I felt the patter of 'rain'. It was tiny hail stones. Still, the sun did pop out, and I manged to get a qualifying ride in. That's now sixty consecutive months! To say that I am chuffed would be a mega understatement. 
This at Felixstowe.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2020)

We have a finisher . Well done @Jon George ,who is unsurprisingly first like he has been most months


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> We have a finisher . Well done @Jon George ,who is unsurprisingly first like he has been most months


Cheers!


----------



## Fiona R (1 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Apologies for my tardiness but the end of the month has crept up on me so here we go the monthly update
> We have 18 riders fully posted up leaving 7 riders to post so a nudge for @Sbudge ,@slow scot @PatrickPending ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@Houthakker ,@lane and @Vantage
> It's good to see the 3 riders who litterally crashed out of the challenge are back on their bikes hopefully training for 2021
> No request for byes yet anyone struggling to justify a ride let me know


Nothing much I could do to retrieve November lost to illness/and bad weather first weekend of the month when I could have ridden, but I have managed to scrape round 50km today. Just for my own head, I'm out of this challenge too. Long road to getting fitness back now.

Thank you so much @13 rider for encouragement, organisation, chat and generally being a great egg.


----------



## aferris2 (2 Dec 2020)

December ride done! Very hard to summon up the enthusiasm, but the ride had to be done as soon as the weather looked reasonable. It didn't bother me too much going out in the cold when I was commuting but now thats over I seem to get comfortable inside and don't want to get out. Thats what the challenge is about though, so it is doing its job.
Slight variation of my standard loop but didn't get the distance quite right so had to go round the block a couple of times to reach the required distance for the lunacy challenge.
Only 29 days to the start of next year's challenge!


----------



## Jon George (2 Dec 2020)

aferris2 said:


> Only 29 days to the start of next year's challenge!


Of course, you could wait until 31st Jan and effectively give yourself a two month break. I may have considered this myself.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2020)

Another finisher the antipadian adventurer @aferris2 is over the line ,well done that man


----------



## aferris2 (2 Dec 2020)

Jon George said:


> Of course, you could wait until 31st Jan and effectively give yourself a two month break. I may have considered this myself.


Well we all know it's hot and sunny on the 31st... (but not in this country)


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Nothing much I could do to retrieve November lost to illness/and bad weather first weekend of the month when I could have ridden, but I have managed to scrape round 50km today. Just for my own head, I'm out of this challenge too. Long road to getting fitness back now.
> 
> Thank you so much @13 rider for encouragement, organisation, chat and generally being a great egg.


That's a shame ,take care and get ready for 2021
Thanks for the kind words it is a bit like herding cats a times but I do enjoy it


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2020)

Well done @footloose crow ,3000 mainly hilly Cornish miles in the year you've had is not bad going


----------



## footloose crow (2 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done @footloose crow ,3000 mainly hilly Cornish miles in the year you've had is not bad going


That would explain the 228,000 feet of uphill according to Strava then. Which is.....(mental maths, then calculator)....76 feet every mile. Or 14m per km or 1400m in 100km which is below the threshold for Audax Altitude points, so that means it is quite hilly but not really hilly. Must stop avoiding big hills next year. New target for 2021 is going to be 8000 km and 120000 metres ascent (using Audax measure of hilliness which is more than 15m per km). 

Or 5000 miles and 394000 feet uphill in old money. 

I like targets. 

Can I echo @Cranky Knee Girl 's comment about you? I also thank you for your support and encouragement @13 rider. You give a lot of us a reason to get out when its a bit miserable outside. Appreciate you making this challenge happen.


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Dec 2020)

December ride done in a mix of sun, rain and hail all of it cold! complete with an unplanned stop for a puncture ☹️. I’ve enjoyed the challenge though and found lots of new routes, thanks to @13rider for organising it.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2020)

Well done @AndreaJ on completing your first year in the challenge


----------



## Houthakker (6 Dec 2020)

Dec ride done yesterday. Nearly didn't go as it was piddling down at 7.30 so decided to wait for half an hour to see if it eased. 8.00 and it stopped, never to start again! Not only was I dry all the way around but actually saw the sun once or twice. Still cold thought.
Thanks @13 rider for organising again this year, looking forward to next year.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2020)

Well done @Houthakker 






For Anyone wondering were to get your star just copy and paste this one into your signature but not before you finished I will notice


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2020)

That's me over the line 32.6 miles out to Ragdale and back . Started in glorious sunshine finished in grey miserable chilly but dry conditions 
That's 6 years in a row


----------



## C R (6 Dec 2020)

December done, so challenge complete for the second year running.

It was supposed to be cold, but dry this morning. It was cold and wet, good to be out anyway.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2020)

Well done @C R 
At least the forecasters got half the forecast right


----------



## C R (6 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done @C R
> At least the forecasters got half the forecast right


Small mercies, only problem was that I didn't have waterproof gloves, so I ended with gloves soaked in freezing water. My fingers are still hurting.


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Dec 2020)

And we’re in.... that’s 4 years now!

Cold morning today - heavy frost and lots of ice - so didn’t leave til after 10, and stuck to the main roads. Even so, was a bit nervous - kept thinking of a similar trip a few years ago where I went through a puddle, didn’t realise it was ice underneath, and ended up getting B&B from the NHS...

But today’s trip was great. Plenty of layers, winter boots, merino socks.

From home, along the A78 coast road to Seamill, then Portencross. Stopped at the car park for a photo.







View from Portencross, looking over the Firth of Clyde to Arran.

Back to the main road - didn’t risk the farm road today - there’s one section that’s fine when dry, but wouldn’t’ do it when wet or muddy. Along the A78 for a couple of miles, then down the bridleway towards Hunterston.

Past the power stations, and on to the end of the road. At this point I’m only about a mile from where I took the last photo. In the summer, I’d have taken the short cut path, but at this time of year it’d need a mtb.






Again, spectacular views across to Arran.

Turned again back to the main road, Fairlie and Largs.

Take-away coffee and cake at the Green Shutters.











Ten minutes drinking coffee, watching the ferry and generally watching the world go by, then back home along the A78.

53 cold, but very pleasant, km.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2020)

Well done @bruce1530 ,4 years 
And We'll @Willd on your 7 months ,looking good for 2021


----------



## PatrickPending (6 Dec 2020)

December's done, in fact I've managed a ride of 100K or more for every month bar April - I cant for the life of me cycle at 100km/h = though on this ride my garmin tells me my top speed was 236km/h....strange...thought I'd notice that.

103Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby -Withybrook - Shilton - Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall- Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall (again)-Pailton - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Peatling Parva -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

took my esy route as still doing 10k+ runs on Saturday.....also had a 15km walk too so was already worn out wen I set out, Still made it!


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2020)

Well done @PatrickPending


----------



## Willd (6 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done @bruce1530 ,4 years
> And We'll @Willd on your 7 months ,looking good for 2021


8


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2020)

Willd said:


> 8


Oops I must really learn to count


----------



## Jenkins (6 Dec 2020)

Another finsher for the 50km challenge with a bit of Christmas Shopping late morning/early afternoon today. The only problem is that it was a bit of a waste of time as the item I went to pick up at Currys was too big to get into my backpack and I'll have to go back tomorrow with the car. Still, it was a lovely day for it with virtually no wind so I took my time on the 29er.

The ride thread will be updated when I complete the 50 mile challenge - hopefully next week if the weather holds.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2020)

Well done @Jenkins ,All done in shorts I take ?


----------



## Jenkins (6 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Jenkins ,All done in shorts I take ?


Not a chance! I value my knees and like to keep warm at this time of year.

Driving up to see my sister yesterday afternoon, I was overtaken by a motorcyclist doing 70+ MPH without gloves


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Not a chance! I value my knees and like to keep warm at this time of year.
> 
> Driving up to see my sister yesterday afternoon, I was overtaken by a motorcyclist doing 70+ MPH without gloves


Sorry @Jenkins I had mixed you up with someone else who completed last year's in shorts, my mistake


----------



## Domus (7 Dec 2020)

Challenge completed. First ride this winter in my winter boots, good job too, set out with the Wahoo showing 2 deg C, got to Belmont and it was showing 0 deg C. The sun came over the hill and it rocketed up to 1 deg C. Had my new Planet X two fingered gloves on they seemed to do the trick. Ta whoever that was. Hot Chocolate at Fredericks then home for hot shower and bask in the glory of a challenge completed.
Many thanks 13 rider. Top man


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2020)

Well done @Domus the10th finisher


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2020)

Well done @slow scot ,number 11 over the line 
At least you've made the nudge list one name shorter this month


----------



## gavgav (11 Dec 2020)

December ride done and so I’ve completed the year, but did take advantage of the Lockdown bye in April. Working in the NHS, I couldn’t justify the longer ride in that month, but kept lots of short rides going. I’m actually at my highest mileage in a calendar year and getting close to the magic 2000 mark, which I’m determined to try and hit.

This challenge is great and gets me out for longer rides, when I’d maybe not have the motivation if I didn’t enter.

Congratulations to all who have and will complete, roll on 2021


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2020)

Well done @gavgav . That's 12 finishers now


----------



## gavgav (11 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done @gavgav . That's 12 finishers now


Thanks and as always, many thanks for organising this and encouraging us all!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2020)

Number 13 over the line ,Well done @Spinney
I have noticed you didn't manage your 2 rides a month  maybe next year


----------



## Spinney (12 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Number 13 over the line ,Well done @Spinney
> I have noticed you didn't manage your 2 rides a month  maybe next year


I might get a 2nd one in this month. To be honest, I'm impressed I managed one each month! Mojo still noticeable mainly by its absence.
Thanks for organising this and keeping our noses to the grindstone wheels moving


----------



## Sbudge (12 Dec 2020)

Challenge complete. That makes 5 years, thanks to everyone for their support!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2020)

Number 14 ,Well done @Sbudge


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2020)

Number 15 over the line ,Well done @lane


----------



## lane (13 Dec 2020)

Thanks @13 rider and thanks for organising the challenge again this year. Enjoyed the challenge and despite, or rather in part because of, the strange year its been, I have done more rides and miles than ever before. I am also getting a bit more pleasure from riding in the winter than previously, I think the countryside in the winter has its own charm. 

Looking forward to the 2021 challenge in what I hope will be a better year.


----------



## Domus (14 Dec 2020)

Went out this morning with every intention of another 50Km ride. A bit windy but 7deg C so quite mild. Got 15 Kms in and the sky went black and the rain started, as I was only a few minutes away from MK Cycles in Belmont I took shelter in the shop. Just in time, it lashed it down for a good 20 minutes. Ryan was kind enough to brew up, we had a chat and as it eased off I set off but for home via Bolton. Called it a day with 31 Kms done just got home before another downpour. Thursday looks promising. My challenge is already complete so no reason to ride in filthy conditions.


----------



## tallliman (14 Dec 2020)

35 miles done today. Tough getting out the house on a day off but I did it.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2020)

No16 over the line ,Well done @tallliman


----------



## Eribiste (14 Dec 2020)

One more ride this month and I do believe I'll have clocked up my two a month! Better than expected.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Dec 2020)

Done. Very wet, and hard going on the commuter with a couple of big locks in the bag as my 2 mile trip to the high street was extended by 29 miles...
Another year done, and the hardest so far, largely due to time commitments.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2020)

17th finisher ,Well done @cosmicbike


----------



## Jenkins (16 Dec 2020)

I was hoping to do the 50 miler on Thursday (day off work) but I've been asked to take part in a Brexit readiness meeting from about 1pm. Would 25 miles in the morning and another 25 miles after the meeting count? If not, I'll just have to hope for some good weather at the weekend!


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I was hoping to do the 50 miler on Thursday (day off work) but I've been asked to take part in a Brexit readiness meeting from about 1pm. Would 25 miles in the morning and another 25 miles after the meeting count? If not, I'll just have to hope for some good weather at the weekend!


My rule of thumb is if you think it counts then it counts . My own rule for wether it counts is the change of clothes rule ,no change of clothes it counts as 1 ride ,a change of clothes makes it 2 rides to rule out commutes . I will leave to you to decide


----------



## Jenkins (16 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> My rule of thumb is if you think it counts then it counts . My own rule for wether it counts is the change of clothes rule ,no change of clothes it counts as 1 ride ,a change of clothes makes it 2 rides to rule out commutes . I will leave to you to decide


Good job it's an online meeting and my works laptop hasn't got video capabilities then. Bike gear all day and nobody in the meeting will have to see that!


----------



## Domus (17 Dec 2020)

Not a bad morning so went to Frederick's in Chorley for a coffee and flapjack, very nice too. By way of a change when I got to Horwich rather than climb up to The Blundell, I turned up Georges Lane, then onto Matchmoor Lane. The views from the top were spectacular, blooming cold though. Along Scout Road, Belmont Road and home via the Ring Road. Will go up there again, nice and quiet too.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Dec 2020)

Well, I was up and about earlier this morning than I expected (or wanted) to be, so I was able to get the 50 mile challenge ride completed in a single hit before the meeting. No siting around in sweaty cycling gear and trying to force my lazy arse out of the chair and back on the bike afterwards. Instead I was home in time for a hot shower and time to make a decent mug of coffee before the online presentation started.

That's both of the half century challenges completed for the second year in a row, with still a couple of days off work to add to the running total if the weather holds - especially Christmas Day when I like to do a Festive 50k before lunch.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Dec 2020)

December and 2020’s challenge done!

I rode down to Nuneaton to meet some friends and set out for a (socially distanced) ride back up towards home and the nearby McDonald’s at Appleby Magna. All familiar lanes, no climbing of note, just a nice leg stretch and fresh air. Once we left McDonald’s I peeled off after a mile or so to make the nine mile journey back home. 52 miles in 3:03.

I really have struggled for motivation to get out this past few weeks what with the weather, work (and its BS politics) and general malaise, and so have largely confined myself to number crunching on Zwift. But such was my desire today to get out, only extreme weather, severe illness or a natural disaster would have stopped me. It was the kick up the arse I desperately needed!

Big thanks to @13 rider for setting up the challenge and a huge well done to everyone who’s taken part. Here’s to a better year next year!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2020)

Number 18 done ,Well done @Noodle Legs


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2020)

Number 19 as well ,Well done @Bazzer


----------



## Eribiste (23 Dec 2020)

I'm sure 13 rider will correct me if needed but after an uncertain start due to illness, then an hiatus caused by some widespread virus or other, I was not sure I was going to achieve anything this year. However, I'm pretty sure that from May onwards I've put down two rides of 50 klicks or so per month. Does that tick the box?


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2020)

Early monthly update . We have 19 riders fully posted up and challenge completed . That leaves 4 riders yet to post so a nudge for @Milkfloat ,@steverob ,@Saluki and @Rob and Alison .
Well done to everyone wether you completed or not just for getting out and doing the miles 
Shall we do it next year ??


----------



## Jon George (23 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Shall we do it next year ??


Oh, go on. If you insist ...


----------



## steverob (23 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly update . We have 19 riders fully posted up and challenge completed . That leaves 4 riders yet to post so a nudge for @Milkfloat ,@steverob ,@Saluki and @Rob and Alison .


First chance to ride this month will be tomorrow, if health and weather are kind to me - they haven't been so far in December unfortunately. But then today was my last working day until the New Year, so hopefully there will be further opportunities if not...


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly update . We have 19 riders fully posted up and challenge completed . That leaves 4 riders yet to post so a nudge for @Milkfloat ,@steverob ,@Saluki and @Rob and Alison .
> Well done to everyone wether you completed or not just for getting out and doing the miles
> Shall we do it next year ??


Plenty of rides ridden, just been too lazy to post one. Will remedy that tomorrow. Thanks for the nudge.


----------



## Domus (24 Dec 2020)

Out again this morning, as I have sold my Wahoo Bolt on this very forum it was being collected today so just a quick (well you know what I mean) 50 Km dash missing out my usual climb out of Horwich. A vey quick pit stop in Adlington, resisting Frederick's for a frosty bench at the War Memorial.
Left home with the Wahoo showing 0 Deg C, saw -1 at one point and got back home in watery sunshine and a tropical 2 Deg C.

If Father Christmas makes it here in Tier 3 I will be out testing my Wahoo Roam before New Year.


----------



## Rob and Alison (24 Dec 2020)

December hasn't been the best month cycling wise, but we did manage a 100km ride at the weekend, our only qualifying ride so far.
Thanks for the reminder to post in the challenge thread. All done now. Roll on 2021.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2020)

Number 20 over the line ,Well done @Rob and Alison and unofficially number 21 as he hasn't update the challenge thread but I'm counting him in ,Well done @Milkfloat 

The new threads will appear over the holiday period


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Early monthly update . We have 19 riders fully posted up and challenge completed . That leaves 4 riders yet to post so a nudge for @Milkfloat ,@steverob ,@Saluki and @Rob and Alison .
> Well done to everyone wether you completed or not just for getting out and doing the miles
> Shall we do it next year ??


Posted my split ride from 6/12. I have been struggling a bit and doing the copy/paste thing just seemed like too much effort at the time, then I forgot until I read your post.

Off out, after 1, on the bike, when the rain stops. It won’t be as muddy as yesterday’s ride though. It took an hour to clean the bike and a further 20 minutes to clean the bathroom  living alone has its advantages.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2020)

No22 done ,Well done @Saluki 
So it's now down to @steverob to finish it off


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2020)

Out today for a festive 50km.
I rode through the first big puddle, it was deeper than my BB so that was interesting and bloody cold though. The flood, with the stranded car, was a river that had burst it’s banks at Stoke Holy Cross Mill. I was diverted onto the A140 briefly but got off it quickly. More traffic than expected.
My feet were like ice blocks after 10 miles of wet feet, very nasty but it wasn’t freezing quite. I was happy to get home. Dry socks and hot chocolate were a must, as was that cheese on toast with a spread of Branson sandwich pickle under the cheese and a splash of Lea & Perrins on top.
Best ride for ages and I am still very much in love with that Genesis.
.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2020)

An apt points total @Saluki ,50 points in a half century challenge


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2020)

All riders accounted for no23 over the line ,sounds like he had a wonderful ride today  but that's it's challenge completed ,Worth the wait well done @steverob


----------



## steverob (26 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> So it's now down to @steverob to finish it off


Well I didn't intend to be the last one over the line, but here we are!

And actually I wasn't sure I was going to make it at about the halfway point - with the constant drizzle, biting winds and cold temperature, my feet were freezing after just 10 miles and some of my toes started to lose circulation and were actually becoming quite painful. At that point I abandoned my original route and headed for home, hoping that they would get better as I left the countryside behind and went back towards town - and either this did work, or maybe my wishful thinking helped take my mind off the pain! However this did mean that I then had to meander about a bit to make up the missing miles to get me over the target distance.

As soon as I got home, got changed out of my wet clothes, wrapped up warm and sat with my feet in a washing up bowl full of warm water until they felt normal once more! The things we have to do for these challenges...


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2020)

True dedication to the challenge @steverob


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2020)

Now everyone's finished I can recap the year and what a year it was !! . Well done to everyone who took on the challenge wether you completed it or not . Really well done to the 23 who completed the challenge .It must have been a tough year 23 is the 2nd lowest number of finishers the lowest being 7 in the challenge first year of 2015
The roll call
Just 1 first timer @AndreaJ ,4 2nd timers @Jenkins ,@lane ,@Houthakker and @C R ,3 completing their 3rd year @PatrickPending ,@slow scot and @Rob and Alison ,6 completing their 4th year @Domus ,@tallliman ,@Saluki ,@Noodle Legs ,@Bazzer and @bruce1530 ,7 completing their 5th year @steverob ,@Sbudge ,@Milkfloat ,@Jon George ,@cosmicbike ,@aferris2 and ,@gavgav and finally 2 originals in from the start finishing 6 years in a row @Spinney and myself @13 rider
Hopefully you all think I dealt with all the issues fairly as I was making up as I went along . Here's hopeing 2021 will be less complicated and the old task master @13 rider returns and the soft forgiving one is long forgotten 
Stay safe and healthy everyone


----------



## bruce1530 (26 Dec 2020)

and thanks to @13 rider for keeping us all in order!


----------



## Saluki (26 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> An apt points total @Saluki ,50 points in a half century challenge


Might get another point yet, weather depending, of course.


----------



## Domus (28 Dec 2020)

No snow in Sunny Radcliffe but blooming chilly  managed 61 Kms and 722 metres of upness but still couldn't get warm.
My 2020 challenge is now complete, 83 points is down on last year but that was to be expected. Onwards to a better 2021 

Well done everyone


----------



## Domus (28 Dec 2020)

Can some kind soul put me a bronze star in my sig, For some reason I can't manage it.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2020)

Domus said:


> Can some kind soul put me a bronze star in my sig, For some reason I can't manage it.


Post in this thread
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/signature-issue.255010/
And the star fairy @Pat "5mph" will answer your wishes


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Post in this thread
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/signature-issue.255010/
> And the star fairy @Pat "5mph" will answer your wishes


I hear you @Domus, I'm on the case 😄


----------



## Domus (28 Dec 2020)

Cheers Pat, you're a "star"


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2021)

Originally posted in the 2021 thread .thought I'd post it here to alert last year's riders

So there I was hoping for an uncomplicated challenge this year then 4 days in and in the UK were in lockdown !! . Anyone hoping to join the challenge but who genuinely feel they do not want to ride outside for reasons like shielding etc .Please pm me and offer an alternative ie turbo rides and I will consider the request . As excerise is allowed outside I feel the first option is an outside ride and the excuse it's cold is not good enough .
Stay safe everyone


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2021)

Just been watching my local news East mids and the defination of exercising local was brought up and apparently it's your village or your part of town .
I may yet consider byes for Jan/ Feb if people don't want to ride round and round in circles see the 2021 Chatzone for updates


----------



## 13 rider (1 Apr 2021)

It maybe an April Fool but it appears @slow scot has done a ride and update the challenge thread ,the first person to do so this month


----------



## slow scot (1 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> It maybe an April Fool but it appears @slow scot has done a ride and update the challenge thread ,the first person to do so this month


No, it’s quite a genuine post, and must be the only time I’ve been so far ahead of the game!!!
No chance of @13 rider having to chase me up this month for being late.


----------

